# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2018



## Sanxito (1 Set 2018 às 00:29)

Boa noite. 
A noite segue quente e sem vento. 
26.9°c e 48%HR aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, bem pertinho da Feira de Corroios. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (1 Set 2018 às 01:33)

1:30 e o Guincho segue com 29.4°c e 34%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2018 às 01:57)

A temperatura tem estado a subir, há instantes tinha 26,3ºC e vou neste momento com 27,6ºC.

Amanhã irei mover a mensagem para o seguimento de Setembro, neste momento é-me impossível criar o tópico.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia.
Após umas férias, estou de regresso.
Avizinha-se um dia quentinho para estes lados.
Temp. Mínima de 13.3°C
Nuvens altas a nascente


----------



## Sanxito (1 Set 2018 às 09:21)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 21.6°c pelas 7:28, e agora registo 23.8°c e 60%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia pessoal,

E o 1ª dia de Outono climatológico segue já bem quentinho  Lestada tramada!  A mínima foi de 23.1ºc , e neste momento já sigo com 30.7ºc e vento praticamente nulo!


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2018 às 11:10)

Sobe bem e rápido


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:38)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 12:20)

Só pelos dados actuais do MeteoCaldas se vê bem o braseiro que está hoje 






Por aqui, o calor também já vai adiantado nos 33-34ºC...


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 12:47)

Corrente de leste / sueste sobre todo o território continental:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 13:00)

Este 1º dia de Setembro segue bem quente já, com 37ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (1 Set 2018 às 13:54)

Boas,
O primeiro dia de setembro segue já quente, com *35.2ºC *(wu).
De manhã sentia-se algum cheiro a queimado por aqui, mas já se dissipou.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Set 2018 às 14:05)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, a temperatura segue nos 30.2°c depois de já ter atingido os 30.9°c pelas 13:20, com a humidade nos 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 14:19)

Boa tarde, já a subir bem.
De manhã no passeio matinal, o vento nem mexia, estava mesmo quente!









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2018 às 14:24)

Inferno


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2018 às 14:25)

*37.5ºC*, setembro começa quentinho


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2018 às 14:51)

Por aqui quentinho, mas bem mais fresco que ontem! A/C natural a refrescar um bocadinho a coisa! Tão bom este ventinho de SW Já esteve nos 34.1°c, neste momento segue com 31.8°c, e 32% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2018 às 14:58)

desceu muito de repente, *36.2ºC*


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 15:07)

Além do Vale do Tejo muito quente, a rondar os 40ºC, também a zona de Coimbra tem estado terrível:


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 15:18)

Continua a subir, o vento rodou de novo para SSO como ontem e a temperatura estagnou nos 34.8°C









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 16:31)

O forno continua...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (1 Set 2018 às 17:00)

Por cá um dia bem mais fresco. 
Máxima de 30.9°c, sigo com 29.2°c e 50%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2018 às 17:02)

Bem começamos bem. Ontem temos mínima de 14,1ºC, hoje foi de* 24ºC! 
*
Máxima mais baixa que ontem, *32,8ºC.
*
Lousã a bombar hoje, horária de* 40,5ºC!* Litoral acima de Peniche está a ferver!


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 17:44)

Máxima de 35.6°C menos duas decimas do que ontem, sigo com 35°C, 39% de HR e vento praticamente nulo de Este, que brasa.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2018 às 19:20)

Boas,

De volta à Cova da Piedade, um autêntico braseiro com Lestada forte que levei durante a tarde de hoje no Ribatejo.
A temperatura encontra-se nos *27,4ºC* e vento moderado de Oeste.

@remember as Estações são vigiadas pelo Nadador Salvador de serviço, no entanto, quem quiser pode fazer o que bem entender com o material, que diga-se de passagem é bastante caro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2018 às 19:23)

Sanxito disse:


> 1:30 e o Guincho segue com 29.4°c e 34%HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk



Foi uma madrugada incrível, a estação do guincho registou a máxima do dia às 4 e 22 da matina, 30, 8 graus!!!
Aqui andei com temperaturas nos 28 e29 graus até às 5 /6 da manhã altura que a brisa de Sul venceu a lestada e a mínima caiu para os 23,1 graus.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2018 às 20:06)

máxima: *37.7ºC *(-1.8ºC)
minima: *17.7ºC *(+4.3ºC)
actual: *30ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2018 às 20:29)

Muito calor ainda, aliás o interior de casa, parece um verdadeiro forno, apesar de que na rua a diferença também não é muita.
29.2ºC


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 20:37)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> De volta à Cova da Piedade, um autêntico braseiro com Lestada forte que levei durante a tarde de hoje no Ribatejo.
> A temperatura encontra-se nos *27,4ºC* e vento moderado de Oeste.
> ...


Obrigado pela informação, isso de qualquer pessoa poder mexer em material tão caro é que nao é muito bom...

As cigarras calaram-se à minutos...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 21:20)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pela informação, isso de qualquer pessoa poder mexer em material tão caro é que nao é muito bom...
> 
> As cigarras calaram-se à minutos...
> 
> ...


Valeu a pena "queixarem-se" então! Baixou a temperatura...


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 22:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Valeu a pena "queixarem-se" então! Baixou a temperatura...


Sim o vento de Sul também vai ajudando. 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Set 2018 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi uma madrugada incrível, a estação do guincho registou a máxima do dia às 4 e 22 da matina, 30, 8 graus!!!
> Aqui andei com temperaturas nos 28 e29 graus até às 5 /6 da manhã altura que a brisa de Sul venceu a lestada e a mínima caiu para os 23,1 graus.



Onde vês os dados do Guincho?


----------



## Sanxito (2 Set 2018 às 00:19)

remember disse:


> Onde vês os dados do Guincho?


Boas.
Vês em www.weatherlink.com, tens de aceder ao mapa e procurar a estação. 

Sigo com 23.1°c e 78%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2018 às 00:21)

Sigo com 23,8ºC, menos 3ºC que ontem, mas ainda não chega para a casa arrefecer, estou com 28,4ºC no quarto.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Set 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 14.1°C.
Agora já com 17.3°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2018 às 08:47)

Boas

Muito nevoeiro a entrar por aqui, a serra desapareceu de um momento para outro.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2018 às 09:37)

Cabo Raso
19,5 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2018 às 11:46)

Esta manhã segue amena, e por vezes "corre", um vento fraco, o que ajuda a que não se sinta tanto calor para já.
O sol não está totalmente limpo, provavelmente devido ás trovoadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2018 às 12:28)

Bom dia pessoal,

Depois de mais uma mínima  tropical de 20.2°c ! A brincar , a brincar já conto com quase 20 noites tropicais este ano! Quem diria  Neste momento a tarde já se inicia bem quentinha , com uma temperatura atual de 
31.9°c , 44% de HR e vento fraco de S

A manhã essa foi de praia 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2018 às 13:12)

*34.1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Set 2018 às 13:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Depois de mais uma mínima  tropical de 20.2°c ! A brincar , a brincar já conto com quase 20 noites tropicais este ano! Quem diria  Neste momento a tarde já se inicia bem quentinha , com uma temperatura atual de
> 31.9°c , 44% de HR e vento fraco de S
> ...


Boas. 
Ricardo, tu reportas exactamente de onde?? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2018 às 13:48)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Ricardo, tu reportas exactamente de onde??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Boa tarde Sanxito,

A maioria das vezes reporto de Azeitão que é onde moro, e onde tenho a minha estação instalada! Por vezes quando estou no trabalho reporto de Sesimbra ( zona alta) 

Neste momento AC natural já a atuar por aqui, vento de SWA máxima já esteve nos 34°c , neste momento sigo com 28.2°c! Grande descida de temperatura com a rotação do vento!


----------



## RStorm (2 Set 2018 às 13:59)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue quente e empoeirado 

Ontem:
Mínima: *23,9ºC *
Máxima: *33,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *29,2ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: E / 5,4 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Set 2018 às 14:04)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde Sanxito,
> 
> A maioria das vezes reporto de Azeitão que é onde moro, e onde tenho a minha estação instalada! Por vezes quando estou no trabalho reporto de Sesimbra ( zona alta)
> 
> Neste momento AC natural já a atuar por aqui, vento de SWA máxima já esteve nos 34°c , neste momento sigo com 28.2°c! Grande descida de temperatura com a rotação do vento!


Ah ok, fiquei esclarecido. Ehhe. 
Fiquei na dúvida, não sabia que nessa zona conseguias tantas noites tropicais. 

Por cá sigo com 26.6°c e 68%HR, a máxima é de 27.2°c, e a mínima ficou pelos 19.8°c às 7:09. 
Grande diferença no dia de hoje. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Set 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde

Dia de muito calor na lezíria ribatejana, chegou perto dos 40

Final de tarde perfeito para treino de resistência com Montejunto e a sua cota 666 ao fundo para lá do Tejo.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2018 às 14:29)

Boas,

Esta manhã no interior de Cascais, sim Cascais não é só praias, ferrari, Lili Caneças, quinta da Marinha...etc 
Aqui à volta portanto.

Crista calcária das penhas do marmeleiro em Murches.
Perspectiva do fundo do vale do Cabreiro.





Vale da ribeira de Janes.
Peninha no horizonte.
Aquele monte lá ao fundo à esquerda com umas antenas é o Cabeço da Malveira da Serra, não têm noção como aquilo tem vento extremo na altura da nortada. Já lá fui várias vezes, é impressionante.


----------



## Candy (2 Set 2018 às 14:39)

Boas,

Por Peniche tempo abafado, com um ventinho que sopra com uma ou outra rajada moderada.
Céu todo tapado!

O radar de Coruche está off há vários dias... 
No meu terraço, sempre que se sente um "tal" ventinho dai a pouco chove... Será? No radar não se vê nada, mas... e sem o de Coruche fica dificil.
Vamos ver se a previsão do meu terraço continua certa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2018 às 14:42)

Sanxito disse:


> Ah ok, fiquei esclarecido. Ehhe.
> Fiquei na dúvida, não sabia que nessa zona conseguias tantas noites tropicais.
> 
> Por cá sigo com 26.6°c e 68%HR, a máxima é de 27.2°c, e a mínima ficou pelos 19.8°c às 7:09.
> ...



Na boa ! 
Esta zona da península de Setúbal é um autêntico forno, os meus registos falam por si  e este mês de Agosto acaba por ser um mês bem quentinho, com praticamente duas ondas de calor, e contra todas as previsões a longo e médio prazo que existiam para o mesmo! O mês de Junho também já me tinha dado algumas noites tropicais!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2018 às 14:43)

*36.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2018 às 15:18)

A tarde segue bem quente, já sem a presença de vento, com 36.2ºC.
Ao entrar á pouco dentro do carro, até parecia um autentico forno.


----------



## remember (2 Set 2018 às 15:52)

Hoje não deve aquecer muito mais e ainda bem

Vento de sul bem bom.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (2 Set 2018 às 15:55)

Por cá continua agradável, 26.4°c e 70%HR.
Com menor humidade era melhor, mas...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Set 2018 às 16:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Vês em www.weatherlink.com, tens de aceder ao mapa e procurar a estação.
> 
> Sigo com 23.1°c e 78%HR.
> ...


Obrigado pela ajuda, não estou a conseguir aceder pelo telemóvel, mas depois tento em casa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2018 às 16:24)

Mínima:* 20,8ºC*
Máxima: *31,8ºC*

E finalmente chegou o melhor mês para tomar banho, sem nortada agora a temp. do mar vai disparar!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2018 às 18:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima:* 20,8ºC*
> Máxima: *31,8ºC*
> 
> E finalmente chegou o melhor mês para tomar banho, sem nortada agora a temp. do mar vai disparar!



Verdade, nortada desligada e entrada de vento sul por alguns dias.Vamos ter chuva terça.
Ontem andei pela costa sintrense e já se notou o aumento da temperatura da água do mar. Ontem, foi surreal nunca tinha visto tanta gente na zona da praia da Ursa/Cabo da Roca. Esteve um dia brutal.

Extremos de ontem: 23,1 graus/30,7 graus
Extremos de hoje: 20,5 graus / 26 graus

@remember
Tens aqui o link directo da estação meteorológica da praia do Guincho

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcamguincho/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Essa estação aparece no mapa do weatherlink em Cascais, pois está mal georeferenciada.
A estação entrontra se mesma na praia, junto à casa de apoio do nadador salvador e perto do Bar do Guincho.


----------



## charlie17 (2 Set 2018 às 18:23)

Consigo avistar já alguma convecção a Este daqui. A próxima semana vai ser instável em termos atmosféricos, vamos ver se apanhamos umas trovoadas interessantes...
Sigo com 29.9°C(wu)


----------



## RStorm (2 Set 2018 às 18:29)

A nossa "ventoinha" de SW ligou-se a meio da tarde e a temperatura não subiu muito mais 
A partir de amanhã já vai refrescar bem e quem sabe ainda teremos alguma chuva.

Mínima: *20,0ºC *
Máxima: *30,2ºC *

T. Atual: *25,5ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 7,9 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2018 às 20:52)

máxima: *38.3ºC *(+0.6ºC)
minima: *17.7ºC *(+0.0ºC)
actual: *25.2ºC*


----------



## Rachie (2 Set 2018 às 22:06)

Por aqui dia quentinho com 34 de máxima, em que a mínima tinha sido 23.
Pois agora nevoeiro a instalar-se, 21° e em rápida descida. Está fresquinho lá fora. A Ericeira a visitar a "serra" 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Set 2018 às 22:06)

A descer bem hoje, finalmente. Dentro de casa é que está uma sauna, transpiro por todo o lado...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2018 às 22:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Crista calcária das penhas do marmeleiro em Murches.
> Perspectiva do fundo do vale do Cabreiro.


Bem bonita!  O passadiço faz parte de algum trilho?


----------



## jamestorm (2 Set 2018 às 23:49)

Alenquer esta a começar a sentir-se o ar marítimo e húmido, bastante mais fresco.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2018 às 00:08)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje ainda foi dia de Verão por aqui, com uma máxima de 34.1°c atingida por volta da hora de almoço! A Tarde foi já mais fresca com o vento moderado de SW a refrescar  a coisa  Ao final da tarde muita nebulosidade a chegar vinda do Atlântico, e neste momento sim, sente.se bem o ar marítimo lá fora! 19.1°c , e tudo aberto para refrescar a casa  Fica umas fotos do final do dia!

Serra da Arrábida como pano de fundo 







Nebulosidade a chegar 






Poente " Vale de Barris" ️


----------



## Sanxito (3 Set 2018 às 00:59)

Boa noite pessoal. 
Bem, hoje saí de casa antes das 17, fui ver o Amora, ao fim de quase 30 anos voltei. 
Pelas 18 estavam 26.1°c e 72%HR, pelas 19 estavam 23.9°c e 72%HR.
Com o ocaso e pelas 20 estavam 19.7°c e 89%HR, valor que quase não sofreu alterações até agora, hora em que sigo com 20.0°c e 85%HR. 



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2018 às 02:04)

19.2ºC e o céu está nublado


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Set 2018 às 08:05)

Bom dia.
Surprise, tudo molhado.
Chuvisca por aqui.
Temperatura nos 18.4°C


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2018 às 08:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem bonita!  O passadiço faz parte de algum trilho?



Boas João,
O passadiço faz apenas a ligação entre a zona da ribeira e o topo da colina.
É um sítio porreiro. 
Espreita aqui o link:
https://www.google.com/search?q=penhas+do+marmeleiro+–+murches&prmd=minv&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiL_ojYq57dAhUJ0RoKHYRjA6UQ_AUIDigA&biw=360&bih=631&dpr=3#imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipPEH-Aa06Udg23ZfcGTKHZEoqCj1pZD2FScO4E6&lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:nav,rc_ludocids:159074207550395141,rc_q:Parque%20Urbano%20Penhas%20do%20Marmeleiro,ru_q:Parque%20Urbano%20Penhas%20do%20Marmeleiro&viewerState=ga
______
Manhã cinzenta, segundo ecmwf amanhã posso ter uns 2/3 mm de precipitação, vamos ver. Será em regime de chuvisco- chuva fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 09:00)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha... está tudo molhado.


----------



## Rachie (3 Set 2018 às 09:34)

O dia hoje amanheceu nublado e fresco, 19,9º neste momento na Venda do Pinheiro.
Está algum vento, ja me derrubou o estendal. O sol parece começar a querer aparecer, vamos ver até onde aquece hoje.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2018 às 10:56)

Boas!

Tempo fresco e húmido em Leiria. Na viagem para cá pelo IC2 o chuvisco apanhou-me na zona de Alcoentre e nunca mais me largou até Leiria!


----------



## remember (3 Set 2018 às 11:55)

Bom dia,

Vento de sul a marcar presença, a aplicação da estação já começa a prever chuva para amanhã e depois de amanhã, mas muito pouco, tudo o que vier é bom









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Set 2018 às 13:04)

Boa tarde. 
Dia nublado, menos húmido por esta hora, mas abafado. 
Mínima de 19.2°c pelas 4:39, e máxima de 24.0°c com 66%HR neste momento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2018 às 13:06)

Hoje o dia acordou cinzento, e assim permanece ainda, e bem fresco.
Por vezes cai uns pequenos pingos, quase inperceptíveis.
Já á muito tempo que tinha saudades de um dia como o de hoje, pois assim é possível trabalhar todo o dia na agricultura, de modo até meter alguns trabalhos em dia, que não tem sido possível fazer devido a tanto calor.
22.5ºC


----------



## remember (3 Set 2018 às 13:41)

Já começa a querer limpar, o sol quando aparece queima e bem, temperatura a subir devagar.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Set 2018 às 15:44)

O vento parece estar a acalmar, está-se a preparar para atingir a máxima do dia.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Set 2018 às 16:19)

O sol vai espreitando e a temperatura vai subindo aos poucos.
Sigo com 25.7°c e 58%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Set 2018 às 18:13)

Descida impressionante em relação ao dia de ontem, quase 8ºC, de momento sigo com 24.9ºC, depois de uma máxima de 25.5ºC.
O vento tornou-se fraco e continua a soprar de Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Set 2018 às 20:07)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 21.4°c e 85%HR, após máxima de 25.7°c pelas 15:53. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Boa noite

Dia fresco com céu nublado, vento fraco de SW e alguns chuviscos durante a madrugada que não chegaram a molhar o chão.
Durante a tarde houve boas abertas de sol, até que acabou por se limpar na totalidade agora no inicio da noite.

Mínima: *19,3ºC *
Máxima: *25,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 21:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> O passadiço faz apenas a ligação entre a zona da ribeira e o topo da colina.
> É um sítio porreiro.
> Espreita aqui o link:
> ...


Obrigado Jon!  Já são duas coisas para ir ver aí para os teus lados


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje ainda foi dia de Verão por aqui, com uma máxima de 34.1°c atingida por volta da hora de almoço! A Tarde foi já mais fresca com o vento moderado de SW a refrescar  a coisa  Ao final da tarde muita nebulosidade a chegar vinda do Atlântico, e neste momento sim, sente.se bem o ar marítimo lá fora! 19.1°c , e tudo aberto para refrescar a casa  Fica umas fotos do final do dia!
> 
> ...


Acho que esse vale foi a primeira coisa que vi na primeira vez que andei a sério pela Arrábida. Fiquei encantado com a paisagem; é especial


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Set 2018 às 21:47)

Boas.
Máxima de 27.9°C.
Mínima e actual de 16.7°C, e continua a descer a bom ritmo.
Acumulado de hoje de 0.8mm, graças ao chuvisco durante a madrugada e manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2018 às 21:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Jon!  Já são duas coisas para ir ver aí para os teus lados


 Fazes bem, há malta que não imagina que isto tem muita ruralidade. 
Já agora sugiro um sítio espectacular também aqui perto, chama se trilho das pontes é um trilho de btt mas também para percorrer a pé. Fica junto à barragem do rio da Mula(Serra de Sintra), e é precisamente o vale dessa ribeira.
-------------

20,1 graus
Noite algo abafada.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2018 às 22:11)

máxima: *30.2ºC *(-8.1ºC)
minima até agora e actual: *18.8ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 22:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fazes bem, há malta que não imagina que isto tem muita ruralidade.
> Já agora sugiro um sítio espectacular também aqui perto, chama se trilho das pontes é um trilho de btt mas também para percorrer a pé. Fica junto à barragem do rio da Mula(Serra de Sintra), e é precisamente o vale dessa ribeira.
> -------------
> 
> ...


Com tanta "vida selvagem" que há por Cascais, especialmente pavões e peruas, naturalmente teria de haver alguma ruralidade também... 

Obrigado!  É tudo muito perto de facto, estive a ver há pouco  Acho até que já estive na barragem, há muitos anos atrás.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2018 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que esse vale foi a primeira coisa que vi na primeira vez que andei a sério pela Arrábida. Fiquei encantado com a paisagem; é especial


O vale dos Barris , é sem dúvida muito especial, onde atualmente  no meio de muito pinheiro manso , o medronheiro é rei, e senhor 

O dia de hoje foi uma diferença brutal dos últimos dias, com céu muito nublado, tempo fresco, mas agradável devido à ausência de vento! Talvez uma máxima de 25°c! Curiosamente a noite segue amena, com 20.9°c 80% de HR! A mínima não deve baixar muito dos 19°c! Amanhã espero morrinha por cá  Desculpem a ausência de registos , mas estou sem serviço da minha operadora desde manhã! 

Vale de Barris, Janeiro 2017



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2018 às 00:13)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *30.2ºC *(-8.1ºC)
> minima até agora e actual: *18.8ºC*



minima foi *18.2ºC *(+0.5ºC)


----------



## Stormlover (4 Set 2018 às 01:21)

De volta a loures após um mês na Caparica, agora que vou embora é que o tempo começa a ficar mais interessante, deixei a Caparica com céu totalmente encoberto


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 04:30)

Boa dia, boa noite... o que seja...

Tipo, levantas-te a meio da noite e só, apenas só, por curiosidade abres o blitzortung... Que brutalidade!!! 
Tà bonito aquilo tá!... Não tenho estado a fazer seguimento, não sei... e não é a esta hora que o vou fazer, mas... 
Não deve chear cá, mas se chegasse era uma barulheira do caraças! 

Não sei porquê...


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Set 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia
13.1°C e céu nublado


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2018 às 08:30)

Único aguaceiro no país inteiro aqui neste momento , até acordei com o barulho inicial da chuva


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia

O sol ainda espreitou ao inicio da manhã, mas agora o céu encobriu e chove certinho.

T. Atual: *20,2ºC *
HR: 84%
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 09:38)

Chuva forte! Por esta é que eu não esperava...
*0,9 mm *acumulados.

EDIT 2 min: Já parou! O acumulado disparou logo para os *2,7 mm*.


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 09:47)

RStorm disse:


> Chuva forte! Por esta é que eu não esperava...
> *0,9 mm *acumulados.
> 
> EDIT 2 min: Já parou! O acumulado disparou logo para os *2,7 mm*.


Bom dia, estas bem melhor, por aqui ainda bola   20.7°C, 87% de HR, vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2018 às 09:47)

RStorm disse:


> Chuva forte! Por esta é que eu não esperava...
> *0,9 mm *acumulados.
> 
> EDIT 2 min: Já parou! O acumulado disparou logo para os *2,7 mm*.



Bem bom amigo O radar mostrava essa precipitação por cima de ti, mas supostamente de forma mais fraca! Hoje poderá existir acumulados surpreendentes em algumas zonas do país 








Pêlo segundo dia consecutivo o GFS  mete muita precitação entre os dias 9 e 11! Vamos ver , era perfeito! A concretizar-se a média do mês ficava feita 






Por Sesimbra o dia segue Outonal ,o céu muito nublado vai ameaçando chuva, mas por enquanto nada! Temperatura actual de 19.1ºc e 99% de HR ! O vento é fraco de Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Set 2018 às 10:56)

Bom dia. 
Por cá o dia segue húmido, com 22.1°c e 80%HR. A mínima foi de 20.1°c pelas 7:38.
Em relação ao sismo, nada senti, estava a dormir profundamente a essa hora. 
Agora é hora de aproveitar para ir treinar com esta frescura saudável.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2018 às 11:13)

Apesar do tempo fresco, a noite por cá também foi tropical: *20,1ºC*.

Já choveu, por agora o céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Set 2018 às 11:23)

Troia, pode não estar bom para ir a praia mas óptimo para mim. Temperatura segue com u.s agradáveis mas frescos 19 graus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 11:25)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, estas bem melhor, por aqui ainda bola   20.7°C, 87% de HR, vento fraco de NNE.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Foi uma chuvada épica, confesso que não estava à espera...
É pena não calhar a todos, mas temos de aguardar, este mês promete ser bom


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 11:30)

RStorm disse:


> Foi uma chuvada épica, confesso que não estava à espera...
> É pena não calhar a todos, mas temos de aguardar, este mês promete ser bom


Pois, não pode calhar a todos.
Por agora está assim:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 11:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem bom amigo O radar mostrava essa precipitação por cima de ti, mas supostamente de forma mais fraca! Hoje poderá existir acumulados surpreendentes em algumas zonas do país
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É verdade amigo, foi uma chuvinha bem boa, já deu para acalmar o pó  
O radar enganou e bem, eu diria que tinha passado um eco amarelo/laranja sobre esta zona  Só para teres noção em menos de 2 minutos, o acumaldo passou dos* 0,9 *para os *2,7 mm*! A orografia da Arrábida também deve ter ajudado.

No entanto, veremos como correrá este mês que promete ser bom, já tenho saudades dos setembros do passado em que havia grandes trovoadas por estas bandas. Vamos ver se este ano recuamos no tempo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2018 às 11:42)

RStorm disse:


> É verdade amigo, foi uma chuvinha bem boa, já deu para acalmar o pó
> O radar enganou e bem, eu diria que tinha passado um eco amarelo/laranja sobre esta zona  Só para teres noção em menos de 2 minutos, o acumaldo passou dos* 0,9 *para os *2,7 mm*! A orografia da Arrábida também deve ter ajudado.
> 
> No entanto, veremos como correrá este mês que promete ser bom, já tenho saudades dos setembros do passado em que havia grandes trovoadas por estas bandas. Vamos ver se este ano recuamos no tempo



Enganou bem porque o radar de Coruche está _off_, portanto foi o que os radares de Arouca/Loulé conseguiram apanhar a cerca de 200km.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2018 às 11:58)

Boas,

Nada de chuva por cá, ainda que pela serra deve ter caído chuvisco nas primeiras horas da manhã.
Neste momento a perspectiva da serra a partir de Alcabideche.
Peninha e Monge debaixo do manto de nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiro.


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 12:02)

O sol começa a querer aparecer, o vento começa a intensificar de Sul de novo.

22.9°C, 79% HR e vento fraco, 7km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2018 às 12:35)

Mais uma bela manhã, que acordou cinzenta, e ainda chegou a cair uns pingos ainda antes das 9 horas.
24.4ºC.


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 12:49)

Tudo mais calmo agora, o céu mantém-se nublado mas o sol já vai brilhando por entre as nuvens.
Temperatura a subir bem.

T. Atual: *25,1ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Sanxito (4 Set 2018 às 12:53)

A temperatura lá vai subindo timidamente, segue nos 24.5°c com 63%HR. O vento de Sul aumentou de intensidade. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 13:01)

Temperatura a subir bem por aqui também, 25.6°C e a humidade a descer bastante, 61% HR o vento continua de Sul, mas muito mais fraco que ontem, 5 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 13:44)

Chove em Peniche!!!

Está muito escuro. Luzes da casa acesas.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 13:52)

O aguaceiro não é nada meigo! Está a chover bastante. Cai direitinha.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 13:54)

Em Óbidos, esta manhã. 
Pelo que dizem no video é junto ao "Recheio", que fica na nacional, antes de chegar a Caldas (para quem vai de Peniche).


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 13:55)

Candy disse:


> O aguaceiro não é nada meigo! Está a chover bastante. Cai direitinha.


Pois está aí por cima por aqui nicles 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 13:59)

remember disse:


> Pois está aí por cima por aqui nicles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está e a célula desloca-se muito lentamente. 

Continua a chover forte.


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 14:06)

E a chuva a "engrossar" 
A célula está praticamente estacionária!


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 14:10)

Candy disse:


> E a chuva a "engrossar"
> A célula está praticamente estacionária!


Manda vir um pouco para cá, está a fechar de novo...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (4 Set 2018 às 14:22)

Por cá, continua o vento de sul a incomodar, a temperatura segue nos 25.4°c, que é a máxima até ao momento, com 69%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2018 às 15:22)

Boa tarde, o primeiro aguaceiro do dia e do mês, moderado mas curto, aconteceu por volta das 10h30, aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Neste momento caiem uns pingos grossos destes cumulus mediocris quase congestus, com vento de Sul >10Km/h variável em direcção e algumas rajadas.
24,6°C
63%












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (4 Set 2018 às 15:58)

será que essa célula vai chegar a Alenquer? ...até agora céu mt nublado mas sem sinal de chuva por aqui...


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 16:14)

Tudo na mesma e nada de chuva, pelo menos que acumule









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (4 Set 2018 às 17:00)

Vem lá mais chuva. Já está tudo negro de novo.


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 18:19)

Candy disse:


> Em Óbidos, esta manhã.
> Pelo que dizem no video é junto ao "Recheio", que fica na nacional, antes de chegar a Caldas (para quem vai de Peniche).


Dust Devil?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2018 às 19:05)

Boas! Dia bem abafado por aqui, céu nublado durante parte do dia, mas não caiu nem uma gota que eu me tenha apercebido.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2018 às 19:07)

máxima: *28.3ºC *(-1.9ºC)
minima: *17.5ºC *(-0.7ºC)
acumulado: *1.5mm*
actual: *24.8ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 20:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O vale dos Barris , é sem dúvida muito especial, onde atualmente  no meio de muito pinheiro manso , o medronheiro é rei, e senhor
> 
> O dia de hoje foi uma diferença brutal dos últimos dias, com céu muito nublado, tempo fresco, mas agradável devido à ausência de vento! Talvez uma máxima de 25°c! Curiosamente a noite segue amena, com 20.9°c 80% de HR! A mínima não deve baixar muito dos 19°c! Amanhã espero morrinha por cá  Desculpem a ausência de registos , mas estou sem serviço da minha operadora desde manhã!
> 
> ...


Esse verde todo é que o torna ainda mais especial. Belíssimo 
Obrigado pela foto


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2018 às 20:53)

Por aqui entardeceu, com o céu bastante escuro, vamos ver se a chuva quer alguma coisa comigo.


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2018 às 21:19)

Tarde abafada e com boas abertas de sol. Agora a noite segue fresca e com o céu a querer fechar por completo.
Amanhã espero acumular mais uns mm  

Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *26,4ºC *
Acumulado: *2,7 mm *

T. Atual: *20,8ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2018 às 22:52)

Boas,

Nevoeiro a entrar...
19 graus.

A estação de Santa Eufémia a cota 463 mts(topo da serra) practicamente com a mesma temperatura que aqui, como é lógico isso não faz sentido, a estação não está a registar dados correctos. Estou à vontade para falar pois já subi a serra tanta vez, e sempre de olho ao padrão térmico consoante a altitude.
A diferença teria que ser de pelo menos 2,5 a 3 graus.
Um dia destes passo lá de bike, tiro fotos à estação e faço uma aferição dos registos de temperatura com o termómetro do conta quilómetros bike que é excelente por sinal.


Quanto à chuva, Ecmwf e Arome estiveram muito mal pois davam alguma chuva para cá.
Conclusão, Gfs bem mais certeiro, há dias assim.


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 23:08)

Boas, o vento acalmou, sigo com 22.1ºC, 76% de HR e 1012 hPa.
Chuva nem cheirá-la


----------



## jamestorm (4 Set 2018 às 23:08)

vai chuviscando aqui em Alenquer. muito leve mesmo...mas ja é alguma coisa. Estão 20ºC a esta hora.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2018 às 00:33)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a precipitação não existiu. A mínima foi batida antes da meia noite, desceu aos 19.8°c pelas 23:55.
Agora sigo com 19.6°c e 95%HR, o vento é nulo . 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Set 2018 às 02:49)

acordei com um aguaceiro forte aqui em Alenquer, mas deve ter durado uns 5 mins se isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 09:03)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha... está tudo molhado.


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia, céu nublado mais uma vez, mas já com algumas abertas, mas ainda sem aparecer o Sol.

22°C, 74% de HR e 1015 hPa a subir. O vento sopra fraco de Sul.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (5 Set 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia,
Sigo com:
* 21.4ºC*
HR 76%
Vento 6 Km/h NW
Pressão atmosférica: 1023.2 hPa

Mínima de hoje: *19.5ºC*


----------



## RStorm (5 Set 2018 às 11:26)

Bom dia

Céu nublado com abertas, até agora não choveu.

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## srr (5 Set 2018 às 11:33)

Abrantes ;

2.4 mm - valor apenas indicativo, porque  a chuva é muito localizada.

Ja deu para ver uma poças de agua, e lençóis de agua, devido à impermeabilização do solo, claro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2018 às 12:30)

Mais uma manhã que se lavantou bastante cinzenta, mas agora por vezes o sol, tenta espreitar por entre as nuvens.
Mas nem uma pinga caiu até agora.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2018 às 13:33)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o sol já reina, a temperatura segue nos 24.4°c com 70%HR. 
A mínima desta noite ficou nos 18.3°c pelas 7:46.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 13:54)

Já anda aí de novo o vento de sul. Céu encoberto de novo e temperatura a cair.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Set 2018 às 15:17)

parece/me que de chuva pra os próximos tempos foi so isto. Ja esta a ficar mais calor, sol a brilhar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2018 às 15:37)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Pequeno fail dos modelos por aqui!! Nem uma única gota para amostra, e se não choveu até aqui, também já não deve chover nos próximos dias! Vamos ver o que nos reserva a semana que vêm! Calor já parece quase certo! Agora deixa ver, se com ou sem alguma instabilidade, que possa trazer alguma precipitação associada! A manhã de hoje trouxe muito nevoeiro , mas de momento o sol já vai espreitando entre as nuvens , e já bem mais quente que ontem! Por Sesimbra estão *21.2ºc* e *80%* de* HR*! O vento é moderado de* NW* .


----------



## charlie17 (5 Set 2018 às 16:01)

Um dia parecido com o de ontem, muita humidade no ar que aumenta a sensação térmica. 
Os modelos para aqui também falharam, não tendo caído nem 1mm de chuva..
Sigo com 27.2°C, 50% HR e vento de NW a 16 Km/h
Consigo avistar alguns cumulusnimbos, serão trovoadas?


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 16:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Pequeno fail dos modelos por aqui!! Nem uma única gota para amostra, e se não choveu até aqui, também já não deve chover nos próximos dias! Vamos ver o que nos reserva a semana que vêm! Calor já parece quase certo! Agora deixa ver, se com ou sem alguma instabilidade, que possa trazer alguma precipitação associada! A manhã de hoje trouxe muito nevoeiro , mas de momento o sol já vai espreitando entre as nuvens , e já bem mais quente que ontem! Por Sesimbra estão *21.2ºc* e *80%* de* HR*! O vento é moderado de* NW* .



Fiquei esperançado que viesse algo, mas nada, pelo menos que a estação tenha acumulado Para a semana parece que voltam as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, estando os modelos a tirar e a por chuva Sigo com 25.9ºC, 58% de HR e vento fraco de NNE (2km/h)


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 18:52)

Boas pessoal, depois do treino habitual aproveitei para testar e tirar umas fotos, pelo que tenho percebido com o HDR ligado as fotos ficam melhores.

Dados actuais:
23°C, vento fraco de Sul e 65% de HR, hoje houve de tudo um pouco no que toca a vento...












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Set 2018 às 18:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Pequeno fail dos modelos por aqui!! Nem uma única gota para amostra, e se não choveu até aqui, também já não deve chover nos próximos dias! Vamos ver o que nos reserva a semana que vêm! Calor já parece quase certo! Agora deixa ver, se com ou sem alguma instabilidade, que possa trazer alguma precipitação associada! A manhã de hoje trouxe muito nevoeiro , mas de momento o sol já vai espreitando entre as nuvens , e já bem mais quente que ontem! Por Sesimbra estão *21.2ºc* e *80%* de* HR*! O vento é moderado de* NW* .


Hoje já não tive a sorte de ontem, ainda esperava um aguaceiro fraco, mas nem isso... agora vamos é aproveitar estes (julgo eu) últimos dias de verão


----------



## charlie17 (5 Set 2018 às 19:57)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 27.4°C. Agora vento de NW 14Km/h com rajada máxima de 28Km/h
Sigo com 22.3°C


----------



## RStorm (5 Set 2018 às 20:51)

A tarde já foi bem mais soalheira em comparação com a de ontem, embora ainda houvesse algumas nuvens a passear no horizonte.
O vento rodou para NW e soprou moderado durante a tarde.

Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,9ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2018 às 20:58)

máxima: *27.1ºC *(-1.2ºC)
minima: *17.7ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *19.4ºC*
acumulado nada, também pensei que tivesse alguma coisita, ainda senti aqueles chuviscos finos que se sente na pele mas nem para molhar serve e só senti quando atravessei aqui o vale da Fajarda para o lado norte


----------



## charlie17 (5 Set 2018 às 21:54)

Sigo com *19.7ºC*. De manhã disse que a mínima tinha sido *19.5ºC* mas parece que vai baixar ainda mais e vou ter mínima daqui a bocado (ups).


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Boas,

Hoje acabei por fazer um treino na serra, aproveito e partilho por cá umas fotos.
Saí de casa com 19 graus e no topo da serra a temperatura rondava os 16, 5 graus, com alguma precipitação oculta e bastante nevoeiro.

Perspectiva do Pisão de Cima / Cume que circunda o vale de Porto Covo. 




Barragem da Mula





Estrada da serra, a caminho do palácio da Pena.




Perspectiva de Santa Eufémia
Hoje acabei por passar por lá , e ainda no seguimento do meu post... efectivamente a estação tem dados errados, a estação tinha 18,2 Graus, enquanto o termómetro da bike marcava 16,4 graus. Não consegui foi encontrar a estação. 




upload pic

Terminando o post.
Lagoa Azul


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2018 às 22:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje acabei por fazer um treino na serra, aproveito e partilho por cá umas fotos.
> Saí de casa com 19 graus e no topo da serra a temperatura rondava os 16, 5 graus, com alguma precipitação oculta e bastante nevoeiro.
> ...



Descida considerável dos níveis de água tanto na Lagoa Azul, como na Barragem da Mula desde Junho quando ai estive! Seria tão bom já alguma precipitação na segunda quinzena de Setembro 

A noite segue amena com 19.8°c , e vento nulo.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2018 às 23:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Descida considerável dos níveis de água tanto na Lagoa Azul, como na Barragem da Mula desde Junho quando ai estive! Seria tão bom já alguma precipitação na segunda quinzena de Setembro
> 
> A noite segue amena com 19.8°c , e vento nulo.
> 
> ...




Verdade, mas falando na barragem da Mula, acredita que está num nível excelente, tendo conta os últimos anos. 
Nem me lembro de a ver tão cheia num final de verão.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal, depois do treino habitual aproveitei para testar e tirar umas fotos, pelo que tenho percebido com o HDR ligado as fotos ficam melhores.


É suposto...  Tens é de parar de respirar enquanto tiras as fotos, ou arriscas-te a ficar com "fantasmas" na fotografia  Não vejo nenhum e estás vivo; correu bem portanto...


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje acabei por fazer um treino na serra, aproveito e partilho por cá umas fotos.
> Saí de casa com 19 graus e no topo da serra a temperatura rondava os 16, 5 graus, com alguma precipitação oculta e bastante nevoeiro.
> ...


Fantástica a primeira  Assim à primeira vista parece uma floresta tropical em Bornéu ou Samatra  E tantos carvalhos na penúltima


----------



## remember (5 Set 2018 às 23:40)

João Pedro disse:


> É suposto...  Tens é de parar de respirar enquanto tiras as fotos, ou arriscas-te a ficar com "fantasmas" na fotografia  Não vejo nenhum e estás vivo; correu bem portanto...



Pois mas eu não sabia e fazia-me confusão como é que um telemóvel com 13mp, tirava fotos tão más Só mesmo experimentando é que uma pessoa aprende!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:58)

remember disse:


> Pois mas eu não sabia e fazia-me confusão como é que um telemóvel com 13mp, tirava fotos tão más Só mesmo experimentando é que uma pessoa aprende!


Ah pois... e quantas mais tirares mais aprendes. É a lei da vida


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 00:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje acabei por fazer um treino na serra, aproveito e partilho por cá umas fotos.
> Saí de casa com 19 graus e no topo da serra a temperatura rondava os 16, 5 graus, com alguma precipitação oculta e bastante nevoeiro.
> ...


Boa noite. 
Jonas, será que a estação está noutro local e a localização no mapa está errada?!

Sigo com 19.7°c e 79%HR, muito menos humidade do que ontem á mesma hora. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (6 Set 2018 às 00:43)

charlie17 disse:


> Sigo com *19.7ºC*. De manhã disse que a mínima tinha sido *19.5ºC* mas parece que vai baixar ainda mais e vou ter mínima daqui a bocado (ups).


Sim tive mesmo, mínima de ontem foi de *18.3ºC* (antes da meia noite de ontem para hoje).


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 10:06)

Bom dia céu bem cinzento, vento quase nulo, predominante de Este.

19.9°C, 79% de HR e pouco mais a acrescentar.

Começou a borrifar lol

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2018 às 12:31)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Jonas, será que a estação está noutro local e a localização no mapa está errada?!
> 
> Sigo com 19.7°c e 79%HR, muito menos humidade do que ontem á mesma hora.
> ...



Boas,

Se calhar a estação está bem georreferenciada, até pelo facto do wunderground mostrar cota 462 mts, que coincide com altitude daquele cume.
Há uma zona privada junto às antenas, para próxima vou espreitar melhor.
---------

Vai borrifando.
18,8 graus


----------



## charlie17 (6 Set 2018 às 12:54)

O dia está muito encoberto por aqui.
23.2°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2018 às 13:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, mas falando na barragem da Mula, acredita que está num nível excelente, tendo conta os últimos anos.
> Nem me lembro de a ver tão cheia num final de verão.



Acredito que sim, se existiu Verão favorável a isso nos últimos anos foi o do corrente ano  Lembro.me de o ano passado ter estado na Lagoa Azul em Maio, e ter menos água que este ano em Agosto! De qualquer forma não deixa ser notável a forma como a cota desceu em tão pouco tempo!

Por Sesimbra mais do mesmo, céu muito nublado! Mas nada de precipitação! Temperatura actual de 18.9ºc e vento fraco NW!  Mas nem tudo são más noticias , o vento de S dos últimos dias deixou a água do mar com uma temperatura a rondar os 20ºc , vamos ver se se aguenta até ao fim de semana! A previsão até é de subir mais um bocadinho


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 13:18)

Boa tarde, por aqui continua o céu encoberto, o detector de som já começa a dar sinal da presença das festas da cidade, que se realizam a escassos metros daqui. Nem quero imaginar mais logo, com as atrações todas a funcionar.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 14:38)

Se a nortada não entra, isto não limpa hoje a temperatura dentro de casa está um mimo. 


A base das nuvens está baixa(537m), por vezes parece nevoeiro.








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 14:42)

Boa tarde. 

Desconhecia a existência de terrenos particulares nessa zona da serra.

Por cá o dia segue fresco, 21.0°c que são máxima até ao momento, e 80%HR. 
A mínima ficou pelos 19.1°c às 6:31. 
Vou aproveitar a frescura pra treinar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2018 às 15:05)

27.3ºC já pouco nublado


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 15:10)

david 6 disse:


> 27.3ºC já pouco nublado


Confirmo, já se vê o céu azul para esses lados, isto vai ser um salto na temperatura...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 16:16)

Parece que estacionou aqui e não sai daqui, para NE já se vê o céu azul, aqui tudo cinzento...

Depois com este vento de Sul muito húmido, que até corta, a sensação térmica torna-se desagradável.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 16:53)

O sol vai espreitando em certos momentos, mas não contava com um dia tão fresco, e a máxima até ao momento está nos 21.9°c. 
Neste momento sigo com 21.7°c e 78%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 17:01)

E sopra sopra... Máxima de 22°C 
21.6°C, 76% HR até corta 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2018 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Há uma zona privada junto às antenas, para próxima vou espreitar melhor.



Leva uns binóculos 

--

Hoje por aqui o céu esteve fechado até há 2 minutos. Dia fresco com vento de Sul, perfeito para refrescar a casa, sobretudo nas divisões viradas para Sul.


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 17:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Leva uns binóculos
> 
> --
> 
> Hoje por aqui o céu esteve fechado até há 2 minutos. Dia fresco com vento de Sul, perfeito para refrescar a casa, sobretudo nas divisões viradas para Sul.


Começou a limpar também do nada por aqui. 22.1°C máxima do dia que ainda vai ser batida de certeza, visto que só agora limpou.

Um aparte, este ano não há o the King, mas podem sempre experimentar este:



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Está fresquinho por Sesimbra, *17.9ºc*   Sol é coisa para ricos, aqui não tenho direito a nada disso! Ahaha  A máxima foi de *19.2ºc*  Mínima do dia prestes a ser alcançada!

Edit: Mínima do dia atingida agora! Tatual - *17ºC*  Não esperava de todo, um dia tão fresco!

 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history


----------



## RStorm (6 Set 2018 às 20:03)

Boa noite

Dia fresco com vento fraco de SW e céu encoberto, que acabou por se limpar gradualmente ao final da tarde.
Não houve chuviscos, pelos menos que eu tivesse dado conta.
A mínima do dia ainda pode ser batida.

Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *22,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo 

*
*


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2018 às 20:06)

Boa tarde. 
Há muito que não tinha um dia assim por cá. Sigo com 18.2°c e 89%HR. 
A máxima foi de 21.9°c pelas 15:57, a mínima é a temperatura actual. 
A humidade mínima de hoje ficou pelos 76%HR pelas 16:04. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Máxima de *19,9ºC*, das mais baixas dos últimos meses. Grande falhanço do IPMA quanto à máxima.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2018 às 21:56)

máxima: *28.5ºC *(+1.4ºC)
minima e actual: *18.0ºC*


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 22:09)

Que dia... Amplitude térmica baixa e mínima quase a ser alcançada, vamos ter uma noite fresca de certeza.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Set 2018 às 23:03)

A humidade oscilou entre os 70% e os 79%, dia muito húmido, está uma noite nada agradável!
19.3ºC,78% de HR e a máxima foi de 22.8ºC(18:11)


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2018 às 23:58)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *28.5ºC *(+1.4ºC)
> minima e actual: *18.0ºC*



minima de *15.9ºC *(-1.8ºC)


----------



## charlie17 (7 Set 2018 às 00:07)

Estou na rua e está frio (sem casaco). 
Sigo com 16.1°C


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2018 às 00:11)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 17.3°c e 94%HR.
A mínima de ontem foi feita antes da meia noite, ficou nos 17.2°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia,

Tal como previa noite bem fria...










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2018 às 08:15)

Bom dia. 
Algum nevoeiro por estas bandas, 15.9°c e 97%HR. 
A mínima ficou pelos 15.7°c pelas 7:27.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2018 às 09:41)

Boas, 
Mínima fresca de 14,6 graus. 
No vale do Pisão deve ter descido bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tal como se previa com o final de tarde de ontem, a noite foi bem fresquinha!  Mínima por Azeitão de *15.2ºc*, e por Sesimbra de *14.3ºc*! Orvalhou bem! Tudo molhado  Por Sesimbra não sei se chegou a chover alguma coisa, mas a estação de referência acumulou 0.3mm Neste momento por aqui ainda *18.6ºc*, mas já se vê o sol , e o dia de hoje vai ser bem diferente de ontem!  Aliás , os próximos dias vão ser bem diferentes, principalmente a partir de dia 10,  e talvez .
*
Off Topic:* A partir de hoje também já vou voltar a ter dados online da minha estação novamente, finalmente no dia de hoje vou ver a minha situação resolvida por parte da minha operadora , que dá pelo nome de MEO!  Atenção que estou sem serviço desde Segunda-Feira, e por falta de pessoal técnico não o conseguiram resolver antes! Até a rescisão de contracto da minha parte já aceitavam sem qualquer problema, sorte a deles é que mais nenhuma concorrente me dá 6GB  de dados móveis em todos os telemóveis ao preço que eles me dão!  E isto com crianças apesar de parecer muito, acaba por não ser!  Desculpem este off topic, mas é só para pensarem duas vezes se estiverem a pensar mudar de operadora, conhecendo bem a empresa ALTICE, nada disto me surpreende , mas é com muita pena que vejo a Ex: PT (meo) ter chegado a este ponto com o potencial que tinha! Foi o que deu ter o maior CEO da europa .


----------



## charlie17 (7 Set 2018 às 10:21)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tive mínima de 13.9°C. Por volta da meia-noite começou a instalar-se um nevoeiro no vale e a humidade andou sempre acima dos 90%.

Agora sigo com 16.8°C


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Estava muito nevoeiro às primeiras horas da manhã em Leiria, no entanto por agora o sol já vai brilhando e a temperatura subindo. Por agora valores 18 a 20ºC de temperatura nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## meteocaldas (7 Set 2018 às 13:02)

Bom dia!

Para quem é aqui litoral Oeste e que gostaria de ver informação da nossa região compilada e organizada,  a Meteocaldas fez uma App android que já está disponível na Play Store  :-)
Esta App é levíssima porque só tem uns "inacreditáveis" 70Kb (podem confirmar!!!)  e no entanto reúne muito mais informação informação meteorológica que certas Apps com 30MB ou mais!
Claro que ainda faltam os widgets, uma App IOS e alguns detalhes, porque a sabedoria ainda não deu para tanto, mas lá chegaremos dentro em breve...

A App foi desenhada para ser super rápida e consumir o mínimo de dados possível  A página inicial consome apenas 280Kb e navegar por todos os menus não excede 5Mb :-)

A ideia foi reunir informação o mais completa possível sobre o tempo na região Oeste e Lisboa. 
O menu "PREVISÃO" tem possibilidade de dar a previsão a 10 dias para cerca de 20 localidades da nossa região.
O menu "COMPARAR", inclui uma lista dos dados em tempo (quase) real de 64 estações amadoras entre as quais estão as da maioria do pessoal aqui do forum.
O menu "WEBCAMS")  inclui em tempo quase real 51 webcams do continente  às quais vão ser adicionadas mais 54 webcams do interior do continente + madeira+ Açores (provavelmente já estarão disponíveis amanhã). 
O menu "COMPLETO" mostra muito mais informação sobre a nossa região.

A App está na Play Store neste link
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.meteocaldas
e apesar de só lá estar há menos de 48 horas já tem 157 utilizadores e é #2 no grupo Tendências Meteorologia :-)

Se acharem que a ideia é interessante, por favor baixem, instalem e façam aqui os vossos comentários.
Muito Obrigado.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 13:30)

meteocaldas disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Para quem é aqui litoral Oeste e que gostaria de ver informação da nossa região compilada e organizada,  a Meteocaldas fez uma App android que já está disponível na Play Store  :-)
> Esta App é levíssima porque só tem uns "inacreditáveis" 70Kb (podem confirmar!!!)  e no entanto reúne muito mais informação informação meteorológica que certas Apps com 30MB ou mais!
> ...


Já instalada, e só tenho a dizer que vale muito a pena, obrigado pelo esforço e dedicação.

Apenas um reparo a fazer, a APP quando vai para o menu completo, não volta ao menu inicial, mas quando se sai da mesma e se  volta a entrar, já aparece o menu inicial.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 13:32)

Agora já começa a aquecer bem, apesar do vento continuar a soprar de sul.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2018 às 14:09)

O dia aqui começou com nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 150 metros.
O nevoeiro era bastante húmido, pois debaixo das árvores ouvia-se a gotas de água a cairem para o chão.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2018 às 15:08)

Boa tarde. 
Ainda pensei que fosse aquecer um pouco mais, após a mínima de 15.7°c pelas 7:27, a temperatura subiu até aos 25.8°c pelas 13:46, pra descer logo em seguida. Sigo com 23.6°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meteocaldas (7 Set 2018 às 15:14)

remember disse:


> Apenas um reparo a fazer, a APP quando vai para o menu completo, não volta ao menu inicial, mas quando se sai da mesma e se  volta a entrar, já aparece o menu inicial.


Olá e muito obrigado pelo incentivo :-)
E obrigadíssimo também pelo reparo à dificuldade em sair do menu completo clicando no retorno. Ainda não tínhamos detetado este bug porque normalmente clicamos 2x no retorno e ele volta ao menu, mas quem clica só uma vez no retorno, ele não sai e depois vai precisar de clicar 3x para sair. Muito obrigado e vamos tentar corrigir o bug :-)


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 15:22)

meteocaldas disse:


> Olá e muito obrigado pelo incentivo :-)
> E obrigadíssimo também pelo reparo à dificuldade em sair do menu completo clicando no retorno. Ainda não tínhamos detetado este bug porque normalmente clicamos 2x no retorno e ele volta ao menu, mas quem clica só uma vez no retorno, depois vai precisar de clicar 3x para sair. Muito obrigado e vamos tentar corrigir :-)


Agora a experimentar de novo verifiquei isso:

Um clique: nada acontece
Dois cliques: volta ao menu inicial
Três cliques: sai da aplicação.

Parabéns mais uma vez pelo trabalho dispensado em todo o projecto.

Por aqui continua a subir, depois de ontem ser um dos dias mais frios deste verão.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (7 Set 2018 às 15:43)

A caminho da Marinha Grande já se vê uma bela nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical.







Parece apresentar uma «lentícula» num dos topos:





















EDIT 15h56: Já apresenta uma forma de bigorna. O desenvolvimento foi muito rápido!


----------



## charlie17 (7 Set 2018 às 16:28)

Avista-se alguma convecção a Este daqui. O dia segue ja quente com 28.5°C e 48% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2018 às 17:34)

29.7ºC e existe alguma convecção mas penso que não vai dar em nada


----------



## JTavares (7 Set 2018 às 17:34)

Céu muito escuro por Coimbra


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2018 às 18:01)

Depois de uma tarde bem amena, o sol começa agora já a enfraquecer, também devido ás muitas células nebulosas que vão permanecendo, no céu.


----------



## DaniFR (7 Set 2018 às 18:10)

Trovoada


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2018 às 18:14)

Mínima: *14,5ºC*
Máxima: *28ºC*

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RStorm (7 Set 2018 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com céu encoberto e nevoeiro, que se dissiparam a meio da manhã e deram lugar ao sol e às nuvens altas, acompanhados por algumas nuvens convectivas durante a tarde no quadrante leste.
Tal como tinha dito ontem, a mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida, passando a ser *17,3ºC*.

Mínima: *15,5ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 68%
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h
*
*


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2018 às 18:52)

Cantanhede a8
Chove bem


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2018 às 18:54)

máxima: *30.5ºC *(+2.0ºC)
minima: *12.9ºC *(-3.0ºC)
actual: *26.4ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2018 às 18:59)

Mais


----------



## charlie17 (7 Set 2018 às 19:13)

Por aqui chuva ou trovoadas  só vistas de longe para os lados de Ponte de Sor..
Mínima de 13.9°C
Máxima de 30.2°C
Sigo com 25.2°C de momento


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2018 às 20:06)

para NE, anda ali uma trovoada que acabou de entrar no Ribatejo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2018 às 20:09)

Webcam da Praia de Mira. 2s depois caiu um raio


----------



## Sanxito (7 Set 2018 às 20:33)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com tempo fresco e húmido, 18.8°c e 88%HR. 

Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes:

Tmin. 15.7°c (07:27)
Tmax. 25.8°c (13:46)

A humidade oscilou entre os 98% e os 61%.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2018 às 20:49)

Vejo daqui os relampagos a iluminarem, este inicio de noite, provavelmente do eco amarelo, que está entre a zona da Golegã e Chamusca.


----------



## rokleon (7 Set 2018 às 21:35)

Boa noite,
Seguimento desde a praia de Mira às 20:10. Os relâmpagos não apanhei nas fotos. Um festival de trovoada entre as 18:30 e as 20:30, aproximadamente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my TA-1020 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Aspvl disse:


> A caminho da Marinha Grande já se vê uma bela nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A primeira foto... os meus olhos só conseguem olhar para as bermas...


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2018 às 23:42)

Boas
Agora já por Barosa, Leiria.
Por aqui não choveu, nem sequer pingou.


----------



## Aspvl (8 Set 2018 às 00:51)

João Pedro disse:


> A primeira foto... os meus olhos só conseguem olhar para as bermas...



É desolador, mesmo... 
Por enquanto ainda estão, mesmo queimadas, mas estão. Quando as cortarem, aí sim é que se vai ter noção da extensão que ardeu...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 02:45)

Atmosfera com muita humidade, parece haver mesmo uma névoa muito leve. 17,8ºC mas já foi aos 17,3ºC (desde as 00:00).


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia, sem ponta de vento, o céu está nublado e estão 16°C.


----------



## Tonton (8 Set 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia,
Temperatura perto dos 18ºC, chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 09:10)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por esta não estava à espera! Precipitação moderada na N379 ( Azeitão - Sesimbra)  Cheirinho a terra molhada, tão bom 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2018 às 09:14)

Bom dia, 
Aqui a manhã segue com céu nublado, até dá a sensação que a chuva anda a rondar, mas já á dias que tem sido assim, e nem uma pinga caiu.
19.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 09:27)

E lá vai chovendo, agora já de forma fraca! Mas já deu bem para molhar tudo! Céu bem carregado, temperatura  a rondar os 18°c! O radar apenas mostra alguma coisa na serra, mas com o radar de Coruche em baixo é sempre complicado acompanhar estas situações! Mas o importante é chover 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (8 Set 2018 às 10:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E lá vai chovendo, agora já de forma fraca! Mas já deu bem para molhar tudo! Céu bem carregado, temperatura  a rondar os 18°c! O radar apenas mostra alguma coisa na serra, mas com o radar de Coruche em baixo é sempre complicado acompanhar estas situações! Mas o importante é chover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por aqui nada de chuva só umas micro-micro-gotas duma morrinha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 10:58)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui nada de chuva só umas micro-micro-gotas duma morrinha.



Já vi pela minha estação em Azeitão, aqui ainda deu para assentar o pó,e acumulou 0.3mm Mas foi só fogo de vista  Agora estamos assim! 99% de HR


----------



## RStorm (8 Set 2018 às 11:10)

Bom dia

A manhã começou com céu encoberto, mas agora o sol já vai começando a marcar território.

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## charlie17 (8 Set 2018 às 11:47)

Boas
Pelo que tenho visto nas previsões do Ipma, a tendência da próxima semana começa é a ser favorável a dias de trovoada e não (como mostrava à uns dias) a dias quentes e de céu limpo..

Vão ser dias interessantes..

Durante a noite de hoje a mínima foi 16.6°C.
Sigo com 22.3°C


----------



## Sanxito (8 Set 2018 às 12:50)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 22.6°c e 72%HR. 
A mínima foi de 17.6°c pela 1:06. 
Tenho aqui um registo de 0.2 mm pelas 10:00 mas não sei se é precipitação real, ou se foi alguma acumulação devido á humidade dos 2 últimos dias. Estava a dormir a essa hora. Já vi que na zona de Azeitão houve chuva. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 14:32)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Sigo com 22.6°c e 72%HR.
> A mínima foi de 17.6°c pela 1:06.
> Tenho aqui um registo de 0.2 mm pelas 10:00 mas não sei se é precipitação real, ou se foi alguma acumulação devido á humidade dos 2 últimos dias. Estava a dormir a essa hora. Já vi que na zona de Azeitão houve chuva.
> ...


Foi mais para Sesimbra, em Azeitão nem o chão molhou!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (8 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foi mais para Sesimbra, em Azeitão nem o chão molhou!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Boas. 
Afinal choveu mesmo, os carros estão bem marcados, o pó em cima deles revela as gotas que não existiam ontem. 

Por agora sigo com 25.2°c e 64%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Set 2018 às 17:30)

Tarde amena e soalheira com nuvens altas.
Conveção a E/NE, algumas nuvens apresentam boas evoluções.

Mínima: *17,9ºC*
Máxima: *26,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2018 às 20:40)

Boas,

18,6 graus e  início de noite algo húmido.

Impressionante a quantidade de alforrecas aqui nas praias da zona, ainda que expectável com o actual aquecimento das águas,  mas não deixa de ser bastante chato tal invasão.


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2018 às 20:42)

máxima: *29.7ºC *(-0.8ºC)
minima: *16.2ºC* (+3.3ºC)
actual: *21.3ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2018 às 20:55)

Apesar do sol já ter aparecido só á hora de almoço, ainda chegou com temperaturas bastante amenas no decorrer da tarde.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Set 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite. 
Por cá tivemos mais um dia fresco e húmido, seguimos com 19.7°c e 91%HR. 

Os extremos foram. 
Tmin. 17.6°c
Tmax. 25.4°c 
A humidade oscilou entre os 96%/64%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (8 Set 2018 às 21:56)

Por aqui, máxima de 26.9°C.
A noite segue amena com 20.2°C.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Set 2018 às 00:40)

Boa noite. 
Hora de ir para a cama, amanhã é dia de correr no Avante. 
Fico por aqui com 18.9°c e 93%HR, vento nulo e pouquíssimas nuvens altas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Set 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia 

Final de tarde na praia da Areia Branca, ontem, hoje esta nublado e frio
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia, hoje foi o 1º, e último dia desta semana, em que o sol nasceu, e assim permanece, aliás parece-me que vai ser mais um dia ameno, pois em toda a semana a nebulosidade era tanta, que por vezes só se via o sol, já perto da hora de almoço.


----------



## charlie17 (9 Set 2018 às 12:18)

Por aqui, a partir das 4 da manhã instalou-se, como de costume, um nevoeiro bastante intenso (HR acima de 90%, chegando aos 100%). A temperatura baixou muito depois das 7 da manhã e às 7h28 atingiu o mínimo de hoje - *13.9ºC.*
Sigo com *26.0ºC*, 61% HR, 1026.1 mBar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2018 às 14:40)

Bom dia pessoal,

E ao contrário de ontem, hoje o dia já segue quentinho com uma temperatura atual de 28.5°c e apenas e 38% de HR.

Tinha esperança de a próxima semana trazer alguma animação até aqui, e por consequência alguma precipitação que se visse dada a insistência dos modelos em instabilidade para a mesma, mas parece que já se foi tudo ao ar! Com o aproximar do início da semana, as últimas saídas dos modelos vão adiando, e metendo é calor para a próxima semana!
Sei que é normal ser assim em situações de instabilidade, mas por aqui já não chove nada de jeito desde Junho! Talvez ainda tenha uma surpresa durante a semana 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Set 2018 às 15:13)

Bom dia 

Bom dia
Apesar de tudo na Areia Branca a coisa melhorou a partir das 13:00, esta é vento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 15:18)

O sol que tem perdurado desde o seu nascer, está agora a dar lugar ás nuvens, estando o céu a ficar muito encoberto.


----------



## RStorm (9 Set 2018 às 15:35)

Boa Tarde

A manhã de hoje já foi bem diferente do que as dos últimos dias, sempre com céu limpo sem nevoeiro ou nebulosidade.
Agora a tarde segue quente e com muitas nuvens convectivas a leste.

T. Atual: *27,0ºC *
HR: 48%
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (9 Set 2018 às 16:26)

Célula na zona de Pedrogão Grande/Sertã











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Set 2018 às 16:33)

Boas.
A manhã foi sem ver o sol e só a partir das 12.00h o céu abriu.
Mínima de 13.8°C e máxima de 24.7°C
Agora algum vento de NW e 23.6°C.


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Boas,

Tempo tapado e abafado. Vento fraco a moderado com alguma rajadas. Rajadas esquisitas...


----------



## Candy (9 Set 2018 às 17:19)

Isto de não ter o radar de Coruche a funcionar... 

Ficámos sem o de Coruche mais ou menos ao mesmo tempo que surgiu o de Porto Santo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2018 às 18:06)

Dia quente, máxima de *29,1ºC*. Mínima ficou nos *14,7ºC*.

Amanhã vêm mais de 30ºC


----------



## charlie17 (9 Set 2018 às 18:22)

Boa tarde,
Máxima do dia 31.6°C.
A nortada está agora moderada (19Km/h com rajada máxima de 34Km/h).



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (9 Set 2018 às 19:24)

O céu limpou-se ao longo da tarde e ainda foi possível avistar bons desenvolvimentos a E/NE.
A nortada acelerou bem a meio da tarde.

Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,2ºC*
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Boa noite pessoal já de volta.

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2018 às 21:49)

Boas, 

17,5 graus e forte nortada. 
As rajadas devem rondar os 70 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 10:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 17,5 graus e forte nortada.
> As rajadas devem rondar os 70 km/h.



Como já vem sendo hábito antes de um evento de tempo mais quente 

Por aqui notória diferença para as últimas manhãs! Vai ser uma semana de Verão! Neste momento por Azeitão já sigo com *24.4ºc* ,vento fraco de *NE* e *53 %* de *HR*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2018 às 10:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como já vem sendo hábito antes de um evento de tempo mais quente
> 
> Por aqui notória diferença para as últimas manhãs! Vai ser uma semana de Verão! Neste momento por Azeitão já sigo com *24.4ºc* ,vento fraco de *NE* e *53 %* de *HR*.



Verdade, e amanheceu com vento nulo. 
Belo dia, já nos 24,3 graus.
A água do mar está brutal,aquele caldo.


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2018 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

De volta aos seguimentos após um período de férias, aqui pela Cova da Piedade a manhã segue solarenga com uma temperatura agradável de *21,1ºC*.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *18,3ºC*.


----------



## RStorm (10 Set 2018 às 12:00)

Bom dia

A manhã segue amena e com céu limpo.
A instabilidade prevista para amanhã foi toda pelo cano abaixo 

T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 58%
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2018 às 12:08)

Depois de alguns dia, bem mais frescos, eis que este dia segue já bem quentinho, e que saudades que eu já tinha deste calor novamente, ou melhor dizendo nenhumas mesmo.
29.2ºC


----------



## charlie17 (10 Set 2018 às 12:29)

Bom dia,
A manhã está a aquecer bem, sigo ja com *30.2°C*.
Mínima de *13.5°C* por volta das 7.45h.


----------



## Tonton (10 Set 2018 às 14:07)

Não havia necessidade deste inferno outra vez... 

Já na casa dos 34-35ºC do lado sul e 31-32ºC do norte.
O sol não se aguenta!


----------



## remember (10 Set 2018 às 15:06)

Se não fosse a nortada, já andava aí perdidinha  algumas torres para Este.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (10 Set 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde.
O dia de ontem teve os seguintes registos. 
Tmin. 17.4°c (07:09)
Tmax. 29.2°c (14:28)
A humidade oscilou entre 96%/44%

O dia de hoje segue com 32.7°c e 35%HR. 
A mínima ficou nos 16.2°c pelas 7:56, enquanto a máxima é a temperatura actual.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2018 às 16:05)

*32,6ºC* com vento fraco de NE. Os próximos dias prometem ser mais quentes. Este fluxo de Sul dos ultimos dias, foi uma maravilha para a Costa Vicentina com a água do mar em modo "Esquentador".


----------



## charlie17 (10 Set 2018 às 17:20)

Tarde quente com umas nuvens simpáticas no céu (cumulus).
Sigo com* 34.8°C*.
Máxima de hoje: *35.0ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (10 Set 2018 às 18:22)

Boas. 
Por cá aqueceu mais do que esperava, sigo com 32.4°c e 39%, depois de ter chegado aos 35.2°c pelas 16:58. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (10 Set 2018 às 18:24)

Tarde quente e com alguma nebulosidade convectiva.

Mínima: *15,8ºC *
Máxima: *31,9ºC*

T. Atual: *29,6ºC*
HR: 42%
Vento: N / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Depois de uma tarde, bem quente, a noite agora segue já fresca e com vento fraco a moderado, e que bem que sabe novamente as janelas de casa abertas.
24ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Boas,

Máxima elevada cerca de 31,3 graus.
Neste momento estão 23,6 graus, mais 6 graus que ontem à mesma hora e menos vento, ainda que sopre bem.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 21:51)

Tonton disse:


> Não havia necessidade deste inferno outra vez...
> 
> Já na casa dos 34-35ºC do lado sul e 31-32ºC do norte.
> O sol não se aguenta!


Que bom ver o calor por onde ele deve estar... 
Deixa lá, amanhã já volta a aquecer por aqui também...


----------



## remember (10 Set 2018 às 21:55)

Temperatura a subir um grau, com vento de NNE  Máxima de 33.3°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (10 Set 2018 às 22:03)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 25.0°c e 57%HR. 
Uma noite agradável após mais um dia a torrar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia bem quentinho por Azeitão, com 34°c de máxima Sei que ainda é tempo de calor, ou não estivéssemos nós no Verão, mas é incrível a volta que as previsões deram! O GFS vê calor até onde as previsões dão! A noite segue agradável com 23.5°c , e vento praticamente nulo.

Final de tarde...









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 23:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem quentinho por Azeitão, com 34°c de máxima Sei que ainda é tempo de calor, ou não estivéssemos nós no Verão, mas é incrível a volta que as previsões deram! O GFS vê calor até onde as previsões dão! A noite segue agradável com 23.5°c , e vento praticamente nulo.
> 
> ...


Ainda mais verde agora com essa parra toda. E muita uva também, espero


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 00:26)

máxima: *36.1ºC *(+4.8ºC)
minima: *13.6ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *22.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2018 às 07:30)

Boas 

Mínima bem tropical de 23,1 graus. 

Neste momento estão 23,5 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Por aqui não houve direito a noite tropical, aguentou.se pelos* 23ºc* até ás* 6H*, depois o vento de Sul fez a mesma descer até aos* 19ºc*! Agora já sigo com* 26.5ºc,* e novamente lestada! Mais um dia quentinho .


----------



## remember (11 Set 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia mínima tropical de 20.1°C, à rasquinha hehe agora já não se pode estar ao sol, vento predominante de NE/NNE, com nortada à mistura já a soprar.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (11 Set 2018 às 10:35)

Noite bem mais quente que a de ontem (17.2°C de mínima).
A manhã segue já quente com 27.0°C esperando-se por aqui máxima maior que ontem... chuva nem vê-la, tou a ver que não é esta semana que estreio o meu pluviómetro, está no 0mm há dias!
Vento fraco de leste (6km/h).


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima tropical de *20,7ºC,* a aumentar a contagem para 16 durante o presente ano.
Temperatura a subir bastante na ultima hora, com a mudança do vento para NE e segue já com *24,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2018 às 10:57)

O interior do concelho aquecer bem, sigo com 28,3 graus.


----------



## remember (11 Set 2018 às 11:58)

meteocaldas disse:


> Olá e muito obrigado pelo incentivo :-)
> E obrigadíssimo também pelo reparo à dificuldade em sair do menu completo clicando no retorno. Ainda não tínhamos detetado este bug porque normalmente clicamos 2x no retorno e ele volta ao menu, mas quem clica só uma vez no retorno, ele não sai e depois vai precisar de clicar 3x para sair. Muito obrigado e vamos tentar corrigir o bug :-)


Aparentemente parece estar resolvido continuem com o excelente trabalho.

30.2°C, 45% HR, o vento continua ora de Norte, ora de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2018 às 13:18)

Ontem pelo Guincho estavam 25°C pelas 21h30, apesar do vento dar uma sensação mais baixa. O cinema na praia da baía de Cascais teve de ser cancelado por causa do vento. 

Hoje já começa a aquecer apesar de sentir se bem o ar marítimo ainda. Vi uma poupa (passaro) pela primeira vez na vida a lavar-se na piscina com os pardais, muito bonita.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2018 às 13:25)

*31,0ºC*. E venha lá mais um dia de forno.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Set 2018 às 14:49)

Boas!
Depois de umas férias pelos Açores lá voltei para Lisboa. 
Já se nota que o calor está a dar as últimas (pelo menos parece ).
Portanto, o dia segue bem quentinho e ao longe vêem-se pequenos cumulus.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde, embora não sejam muito prometedores de actividade convectiva maior, estes céus são lindos: cumulus humilis e mediocris, fractus e um azul profundo com algumas bolsas esbranquiçadas de humidade nos niveis baixos mas relativamente seco à superfície 35%. 
33,3°C

Vento variável <10 Km/h, predomina do quadrante Leste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 15:44)

por aqui é este o cenário e sigo com *35ºC*

*



*


----------



## remember (11 Set 2018 às 15:59)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, embora não sejam muito prometedores de actividade convectiva maior, estes céus são lindos: cumulus humilis e mediocris, fractus e um azul profundo com algumas bolsas esbranquiçadas de humidade nos niveis baixos mas relativamente seco à superfície 35%.
> 33,3°C
> 
> Vento variável <10 Km/h, predomina do quadrante Leste.
> ...


Mesmo o que ia dizer, céu cheio de nuvens.
34.2°C, 36% de HR e nortada ainda.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Set 2018 às 16:17)

Parece que a máxima já foi atingida.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (11 Set 2018 às 16:21)

A tarde segue mais quente que ontem. A minha máxima de hoje foi *35.7°C*. Ontem tinha sido *35.0°C* (forno a aquecer).
Porém, as nuvens que tanto gosto andam por aqui, o que me permite tirar boas fotos com o telemóvel junto ao rio Sorraia.
Sigo com *35.5°C*.


----------



## Aspvl (11 Set 2018 às 16:38)

Tempo muito abafado por Albergaria, Santarém.

Começou um fogo aqui perto entretanto...


----------



## Sanxito (11 Set 2018 às 17:09)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 29.4°c e 47%HR. 
A noite foi tropical, 20.2°c pelas 7:07, enquanto a máxima foi de 32.6°c, atingida pelas 13:49. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 17:28)

A tarde segue bem quente por estes lados, por vezes o sol fica encoberto pelas nuvens, mas mantem-se bastante abafado.
Vinha agora a caminho de casa, e vi a grande coluna de fumo, do foco de incendio de Abitureiras.

33.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 19:40)




----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 19:41)

máxima: *35.8ºC *(-0.3ºC)
minima: *15.0ºC *(+1.4ºC)
actual: *32.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 20:14)

ainda 30.3ºC


----------



## RStorm (11 Set 2018 às 20:51)

Boa noite

Mais um dia quente e com muita nebulosidade convectiva durante a tarde.
Embora os modelos tenham dado uma cambalhota em relação ao que estava previsto, o céu esteve bonito e com muito bom aspeto 

Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *32,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *26,0ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## charlie17 (11 Set 2018 às 21:13)

Temperatura a descer muito lentamente. *28.9ºC* agora.
Cheira-me que vou ter mínima tropical (ou muito perto disso) hoje.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 21:17)

charlie17 disse:


> Temperatura a descer muito lentamente. *28.9ºC* agora.
> Cheira-me que vou ter mínima tropical (ou muito perto disso) hoje.



não te fies muito nisso, nossa zona quando deres por isso já está abaixo dos 20ºC ,eu aqui sigo parecido com *28.3ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (11 Set 2018 às 21:25)

david 6 disse:


> não te fies muito nisso, nossa zona quando deres por isso já está abaixo dos 20ºC ,eu aqui sigo parecido com *28.3ºC*


Espero que sim porque não tenho AC..
*28.7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (11 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Boa noite. 
Temperatura ainda elevada por esta hora, 26.9°c e 51%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2018 às 21:28)

A noite está já a começar a refrescar, também graças ao vento fraco.
Agora, e com este calor, chegamos ao ponto, de estar calor, até mesmo ao por do sol, também devido á incidencia do sol, e depois entretanto é logo de noite, já não temos aquelas 2 horas de meio-termo, como ainda tinhamos á uns tempos atrás.
26.7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2018 às 21:51)

cheira muito a fumo lá fora
27.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2018 às 22:05)

Máxima: *33,1ºC*
Mínima:* 21,1ºC
*
Cenário de onda de calor parece continuar até ao final da semana. 

Nota: Reparam que o local da estação Geofísico mudou no mapa do IPMA? Antes estava no local errado?


----------



## remember (11 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Boas, máxima de 34.4ºC.

De momento ainda bastante calor, 27.6ºC, 45% HR e vento fraco de NNE


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2018 às 23:22)

Boas,

Mínima: 23,1 graus 
Máxima: 31,4 graus

Neste momento 26 graus e lestada moderada a forte. 
Esta zona a mostrar uma vez mais que consegue ter temperaturas nocturnas elevadas quando está presente a lestada.


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2018 às 23:29)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos um dia quente com máximas a rondar os 34/35ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores. 

A estação do MeteoLeiria(Centro) apresentou uma máxima muito provavelmente inflacionada de 39.4ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2018 às 07:33)

Bom dia, mínima actual de 20.7°C, 70% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

O antes e o depois de nascer o nosso Sol 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2018 às 10:12)

Boas,

Minima novamente tropical de 21,3 graus.

De manhã  cedo sai de casa com 22,3 graus, passei pelo Vale do Pisão e registei 14,2 graus.  Inversão térmica de 8 graus, nada mau.
Logo faço um post sobre os registos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 10:37)

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje sim , mais uma mínima tropical por aqui  *21.1ºc* , já quase lhe perdi a conta! Para um Verão "dito" menos bom, até não está nada mau  Agora o dia já segue bem quente!* 30.1ºc *e vento de* Este *fraco .


----------



## RStorm (12 Set 2018 às 13:13)

Bom dia

Manhã amena e com alguma nebulosidade tipo estratocúmulos, que se foi dissipando aos poucos.
Agora a tarde segue quente e com céu limpo.

T. Atual: *28,9ºC *
HR: 44%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2018 às 13:53)

Mais uma dia bem quente, quando o sol vinha a nascer, aliás eu até comentei aqui em casa, que ele já se parecia com uma bola de fogo.
Ás 10 da manhã, já o sol escaldava, ao tocar nas costas.

34.3ºC


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2018 às 14:13)

Boas,

Sem novidade nenhuma, a mínima por aqui também foi tropical e fixou-se nos *20,6ºC*.
Nos ultimos minutos, o aparecimento súbito da Nortada fez cair a temperatura dos *30,0ºC* para os *29,3ºC *actuais.


----------



## Fall9 (12 Set 2018 às 14:25)

Por aqui está assim segundo a estação do meteo caldas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (12 Set 2018 às 14:47)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo o com 29.6°c e 55%HR, sendo a máxima actual de 30.8°c pelas 14:12. 
A mínima ficou nos 20.3°c pelas 6:35. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (12 Set 2018 às 17:55)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, a juntar a muitos outros que já passaram e que ainda estarão por vir. Não há meio de chegar um sistema qualquer para nos trazer um pouco de festa (chuva, vento...). 
Mínima de hoje a fixar-se nos *17.8ºC* e a máxima nos *34.6ºC*.
Soma-se também a humidade do ar que andou a rondar os 40%, já sendo bastante significativo para quem anda na rua - a sensação térmica é logo outra e o ar torna-se abafado, bom para trovoadas, só que essas nem vê-las também.
Agora, *33.4ºC* e 37% HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2018 às 18:17)

A tarde segue já com vento moderado, mas também com muito calor ainda´.

30.7ºC


----------



## fsl (12 Set 2018 às 18:24)

Em Nova-Oeiras a TEMP max hoje 29.1ºC, verificada às 18:12.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2018 às 18:54)

máxima: *35.9ºC *(+0.1ºC)
minima: *16.6ºC *(+1.6ºC)
actual: *31.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2018 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> De manhã  cedo sai de casa com 22,3 graus, passei pelo Vale do Pisão e registei 14,2 graus.  Inversão térmica de 8 graus, nada mau.
> Logo faço um post sobre os registos.



Boas tardes,
Ora cá vai, portanto no treino matinal de hoje lá fui munido com o mítico auriol. 

Mapa com a localização das temperaturas.
(As horas correctas das medições são as que aparecem  no mapa, ignorar as horas que aparecem nos termómetros)
É um pequeno exemplo, como no mesmo vale pode existir zonas mais frias que outras, o ponto dos 14,2ºC, nunca falha, é sempre o mais frio do vale e do concelho de Cascais.
Aliás quando vou de bicicleta sente-se o arrefecimento a medida que se vai andando vale a dentro, é curioso.


----------



## RStorm (12 Set 2018 às 20:52)

Mais uma tarde escaldante e só não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco de W  
O céu esteve praticamente limpo, apenas com alguns cumulus a E/NE.

Mínima: *19,7ºC *
Máxima: *29,3ºC *

T. Atual: *25,1ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia quentinho como a manhã já o fazia prever, no entanto apesar de uma máxima de 32°c , o dia acabou por ser agradável devido a rotação do vento ao início da tarde para SW , e que soprou até à pouco de forma moderada  Neste momento sigo com 24.3°c , 51% de HR , e vento praticamente nulo.

Pôr do sol bem intenso ️









Serra de Sintra vista de Sesimbra,ao final do dia .


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2018 às 22:22)

Boas, 

3 dia consecutivo com máxima de 31 graus, evento interessante por cá. 

Uma foto tirada também esta manhã nas penhas do Marmeleiros, com o miradouro lá em no topo da colina.


----------



## remember (12 Set 2018 às 22:42)

Mínima de 20.6ºC e máxima de 32.9ºC, máxima só foi atingida após as 17h, devido ao vento de Sul.
Impressionante a humidade não pára de descer 36%, com vento fraco predominante de Leste, 26.5ºC a subir!

Edit: Percorri quase todas as estações do lado esquerdo do estuário do Tejo e é impressionante os níveis de humidade!


----------



## remember (12 Set 2018 às 23:57)

Tudo normalizado, com a entrada de vento de Sul, 24.7ºC, 55% de HR e vento fraco de SE.
Boa noite a todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2018 às 08:30)

Boas, 

Terceira mínima tropical consecutiva, os modelos a falharem portanto. 
Hoje não desceu dos 21,1 graus.


----------



## srr (13 Set 2018 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Min. - 17.7 ...mas por pouco tempo.... na pratica esteve sempre  a rondar os 20º


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2018 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Manhã amena e com céu limpo.

Mínima: *17,6ºC *
T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2018 às 09:47)

Boas!

Hoje temos uma manhã de nevoeiro em Leiria, mas não deve tardar muito a levantar.

Temperaturas na casa dos 16/17ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## remember (13 Set 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia, mínima de 19.9°C  Agora 24.3°C, 53% HR e vento fraco de Sul, pelo segundo dia consecutivo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2018 às 10:43)

Bem isto vira o disco e toca o mesmo, sigo já com 27,3 graus. Vento nulo, maravilha!!


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2018 às 11:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem isto vira o disco e toca o mesmo, sigo já com 27,3 graus. Vento nulo, maravilha!!


Não haja dúvida de que Setembro é o melhor mês do verão aí nessa zona 
Água quentinha, noites tropicais e ausência de nortada. É de aproveitar


----------



## remember (13 Set 2018 às 12:16)

Dados actuais de momento:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2018 às 13:29)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Que brasa lá fora! Sem dúvida o dia mais quente da semana por aqui Temperatura atual de 33.6°c e apenas 11% de HR. 
O vento esse tem sido nulo, começando agora a soprar de forma fraca e quente de NE  Vamos lá ver ate onde isto vai 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2018 às 13:45)

A tarde segue já quente
Levantou-se vento fraco de SW ao final da manhã e assim se tem mantido.

T. Atual: *30,1ºC *
HR: 30%
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2018 às 13:46)

Mais um dia abrasador, igual aos anteriores.
34.6ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Set 2018 às 14:55)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 31.4°c e 40%HR. 
A máxima é de 32.9°c pelas 13:17, enquanto a mínima ficou nos 19.1°c pelas 7:17. 
Há a registar uma falha nos dados entre as 2 e as 7 da manhã. Não sei se terá sido falta de pilha, preciso averiguar. 
Desde a última substituição que na consola não deixou de aparece a mensagem de bateria baixa, logo não sei se estará a terminar ou não. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2018 às 15:14)

*34.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2018 às 18:35)

Onda de calor permanece,* 32,2ºC.*

Fui com as mãos à cara quando vi 30ºC durante 10 dias previstos. Isto é praticamente Agosto, mas já estou farto de calor. Bom para as pessoas com férias, não para mim 

Deixo aqui uma foto (telemovel) alguns segundos depois do sol se pôr, na Mata dos Medos, após ida à praia. Água excelente, Setembro é sempre acima de 20ºC


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2018 às 18:54)

Sanxito disse:


> Há a registar uma falha nos dados entre as 2 e as 7 da manhã. Não sei se terá sido falta de pilha, preciso averiguar.



Curioso, hoje de manhã quando fui verificar o software, apareceu também uma perda de dados das 3h ás 7h. Há com cada coisa..

Mais um dia quente com máxima de *32,1ºC*. Noite tropical a caminho..


----------



## Sanxito (13 Set 2018 às 19:26)

Retifico, tal como tu, foi entre as 3 e as 7. 

Agora sigo com 28.2°c e 40%HR. 
A máxima, após uma subida rápida, foi ainda aos 33.7°c pelas 16:23. 





criz0r disse:


> Curioso, hoje de manhã quando fui verificar o software, apareceu também uma perda de dados das 3h ás 7h. Há com cada coisa..
> 
> Mais um dia quente com máxima de *32,1ºC*. Noite tropical a caminho..



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (13 Set 2018 às 19:28)

Mínima de *16.3ºC* (noite mais fresca) mas ainda andei à guerra com os mosquitos por volta das 3 da manhã (matei uns quantos ) e lá fora estava ainda acima de *20ºC* - aqui em Coruche os arrozais transformam isto numa colónia de mosquitos e osgas.
Máxima menor que ontem, *34.8ºC* (-0.2ºC).
Típica nortada no fim da tarde (18Km/h) de NW.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2018 às 20:00)

máxima: *34.9ºC *(-1.0ºC)
minima: *14.8ºC *(-1.8ºC)
actual: *26.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2018 às 20:01)

RStorm disse:


> Não haja dúvida de que Setembro é o melhor mês do verão aí nessa zona
> Água quentinha, noites tropicais e ausência de nortada. É de aproveitar



Sem dúvida, isto ando perfeito, ainda hoje eram 8:30 da manhã e já andava a dar umas braçadas na praia,a água continua um espanto, dá é trabalho fintar as alforrecas. 
Não sei a máxima mas deve ter ido novamente aos 30/31 graus, depois mais logo confirmo em casa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2018 às 21:27)

A noite segue já algo fresca, aliás está-se melhor na rua, do que dentro de casa, pois o interior de casa, mesmo com as janelas abertas, mas chegam a refrescar alguma coisa.
Estava agora na rua, e ouvi os javalis, já bem perto, eu pelo roncar, pareceu-me ser já crias novas, deviam de estar jantar peras.

23ºC


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 21:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava agora na rua, e ouvi os javalis, já bem perto, eu pelo roncar, pareceu-me ser já crias novas, deviam de estar jantar peras.


----------



## remember (13 Set 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite, máxima mais alta que ontem, 34.7ºC, sai de casa por volta das 15h e estava um bafo... o carro marcava na altura 33ºC.

22.3ºC, com 62% de HR e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Set 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia
14.8°C e nevoeiro forte


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 07:30)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> 14.8°C e nevoeiro forte


Bom dia, ao contrário daí, mas um lindo nascer do Sol.
18.5°C mínima actual, 77% HR e vento fraco de Este.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 10:05)

Já aquece bem, já esteve nos 24.5°C, mas o vento já rodou para Sul.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2018 às 10:24)

Bons dias,

Mínima de *17,7ºC*, a mais baixa dos ultimos dias. A manhã segue amena com *22,6ºC* e vento fraco de NE.
O GFS, mantém uma remota possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada aqui bem perto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2018 às 10:44)

Bom dia pessoal,

Noite bem diferente da últimas, com direito a inversão térmica com uma mínima de *16.7ºc* , orvalhou bem  Contudo neste momento já sigo com *26.8ºC*, vento fraco de *NE* , e *47% *de *HR.*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2018 às 10:45)

Boas,
Ontem nova máxima de 30,9 graus.
Resumindo este evento:

3 mínimas tropicais
4 máximas de 31 graus
Hoje foi diferente, mínima de 17,4 graus e agora estão 24 graus.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2018 às 11:37)

Bom dia

Manhã soalheira e com algumas nuvens altas no quadrante oeste.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *17,6ºC*
Máxima: *31,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *23,8ºC*
HR: 62% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 12:40)

O dia hoje começou com algum nevoeiro, que sempre enfraquce o sol ao inicio.
Comparando o dia de ontem, e de hoje, a esta hora sente-se que não está tanto calor.
28ºC.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2018 às 14:20)

O vento rodou para Este e a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo 
Céu cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas.

T. Atual: *28,7ºC *
HR: 42%
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2018 às 14:44)

Boas!

A manhã começou fresca e com nevoeiro em Leiria, no entanto rapidamente começou a aquecer e o nevoeiro dissipou-se completamente até ao fim da manhã.

Por agora 28/29ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Set 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde. 
Mais uma noite sem dados, ou seja, assumo que foi mesmo a pilha. Logo ao final da tarde vou tentar substituir. 
Tenho assim como registo mínimo, 17.0°c pelas 7:47, enquanto a máxima está nos 28.8°c pelas 13:35. 
Agora sigo com 28.4°c e 53%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2018 às 16:51)

Mínima desceu bastante: *14,8ºC*
Máxima:* 31,3ºC*

Onda de calor goes on.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Set 2018 às 17:03)

Por cá vai aquecendo bem, pensava eu que já estava a máxima feita. 
Sigo agora com 30.7°c e 39%HR. 
Até me babo a ver o nevoeiro bem ao fundo na direção da serra de Sintra e a ter de aguentar estes dias. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2018 às 19:06)

máxima: *33.1ºC *(-1.8ºC)
minima: *14.5ºC *(-0.3ºC)
actual: *28.1ºC*


----------



## Rachie (14 Set 2018 às 19:37)

Depois de um dia que amanheceu com morrinha, máxima rondou os 30 graus, agora a Ericeira envia este presente 





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (14 Set 2018 às 21:22)

Mínima de hoje desceu para os 15.1°C e a máxima foi também mais baixa, 33.0°C.
Rajada máxima de 26kmh
Agora sigo com 21.2°C e a tendência é para a mínima descer ainda mais.


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 22:06)

Boas, hoje estive pela Lagoa de Albufeira, chegamos após a hora do almoço, era uma ventania que não se podia, nuvens baixas a passarem a uma grande velocidade, pensei que ia ficar tudo cheio de nevoeiro, mas após uma hora, hora e meia começou a acalmar.

Por aqui máxima de 31.8°C, bastante humidade com o vento de Sul que perdurou até por volta das 16h.

 20.8°C com 71% de HR, o vento voltou a soprar de Sul.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 22:07)

A noite aqui segue já fresca, mas de salientar que as estrelas não estão nítidas, ao contrário de ontem.
Vejo também muito os clarões dos relampagos, provavelmente provenientes das células que estão sobre a zona do Alentejo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2018 às 22:08)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores, com uma máxima de 31.8°c , e uma brisa de SW durante todo o dia, que o tornou muito agradável  Neste momento a noite segue amena com 22.1°c,  e vento fraco de NE.

Há falta de animação por aqui, como por exemplo o tópico Sul está a ter, deixo algumas fotos das bonitas cores do final do dia de hoje 
















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores, com uma máxima de 31.8°c , e uma brisa de SW durante todo o dia, que o tornou muito agradável  Neste momento a noite segue amena com 22.1°c,  e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> ...


Melhor que nada!


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2018 às 22:25)

Estou na baixa de Coruche junto ao rio e vi um clarão ao longe há pouco, agora está se a levantar um vento do nada


----------



## remember (14 Set 2018 às 22:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores, com uma máxima de 31.8°c , e uma brisa de SW durante todo o dia, que o tornou muito agradável  Neste momento a noite segue amena com 22.1°c,  e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2018 às 22:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Melhor que nada!


Não é que não goste, mas nesta altura já sabia bem assim qualquer coisa mais " eléctrica "  Deixa ver se ainda vejo alguma coisa ao longe, o GFS colocava esta linha de instabilidade a chegar bem pertinho daqui, já não está assim tão longe  Obrigado Alex , vieste até este lado e não disses.te nada! A água está um caldinho 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 22:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não é que não goste, mas nesta altura já sabia bem assim qualquer coisa mais " eléctrica "  Deixa ver se ainda vejo alguma coisa ao longe, o GFS colocava esta linha de instabilidade a chegar bem pertinho daqui, já não está assim tão longe  Obrigado Alex , viste até este lado e não disses.te nada! A água está um caldinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu sei, eu sei caríssimo Ricardo... podes sempre tentar colocar os dedos na tomada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2018 às 22:57)

Vento moderado neste momento, é só as janelas de casa aqui a baterem, ainda á pouco minutos nem se ouvia uma "palha", a voar, e agora de repente vem o vendaval.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2018 às 23:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu sei, eu sei caríssimo Ricardo... podes sempre tentar colocar os dedos na tomada...





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


As fotos desse "electrizante evento" provavelmente não seriam muito bonitas... 
Edit: OK, já chega...


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 00:39)

Aiaiai vamos ter festa?






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 01:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não é que não goste, mas nesta altura já sabia bem assim qualquer coisa mais " eléctrica "  Deixa ver se ainda vejo alguma coisa ao longe, o GFS colocava esta linha de instabilidade a chegar bem pertinho daqui, já não está assim tão longe  Obrigado Alex , vieste até este lado e não disses.te nada! A água está um caldinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade estive ai bem perto  Como está a Figueirinha? Já se paga?
Por acaso a água estava mesmo boa, foi pena a ventania de inicio, mas depois ficou uma bela tarde!

20.4ºC em subida  com 74% de HR e vento fraco de Este. Já aparece alguma possibilidade de algo na app, apesar de ainda ter uma probabilidade muito baixa


----------



## charlie17 (15 Set 2018 às 01:04)

Avistam-se muitos raios por aqui. Parece-me que a trovoada se vai aproximando..
18.3°C


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 08:10)

Bom dia, impressionante o sobe e desce da temperatura de madrugada.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (15 Set 2018 às 11:56)

charlie17 disse:


> Avistam-se muitos raios por aqui. Parece-me que a trovoada se vai aproximando..
> 18.3°C


Ainda tive esperança mas o pluviómetro está nos 0.0mm ...
Sigo com *28.1ºC*


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia

O dia começou com algumas nuvens, mas agora o céu já se limpou e a temperatura sobe bem.
Não sei se foi um caso isolado, mas esta madrugada houve rajadas fortes e repentinas de Este aqui nesta zona, penso que possa estar relacionado com as trovoadas que houve no Alentejo 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *16,9ºC *
T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 13:18)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O dia começou com algumas nuvens, mas agora o céu já se limpou e a temperatura sobe bem.
> Não sei se foi uma caso isolado, mas esta madrugada houve rajadas fortes e repentinas de Este aqui nesta zona, penso que possa estar relacionado com as trovoadas que houve no Alentejo
> ...


Confirmo foi um episódio de uma hora mais ou menos, parece que foi repentino. Por aqui foi predominante de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2018 às 13:26)

remember disse:


> Confirmo foi um episódio de uma hora mais ou menos, parece que foi repentino. Por aqui foi predominante de NNE.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Por aqui acho que não durou mais do que 20 minutos.
O vento levantou-se repentinamente e trazia um cheiro a "terra molhada".


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2018 às 14:21)

Muitp calor já neste inicio de tarde, sigo com 32ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2018 às 14:41)

32.4ºC


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 16:05)

De volta o vento moderado e as nuvens baixas na Lagoa de Albufeira.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2018 às 16:13)

Setembro incansável, mais uma máxima de *32,4ºC*. Com as previsões a manterem-se neste padrão, vamos ter uma anomalia positiva bem alta... 
Mínima de *15ºC
*
O Verão acaba cada vez mais tarde, relembremos o trágico Outubro do ano passado.


----------



## rokleon (15 Set 2018 às 16:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Setembro incansável, mais uma máxima de *32,4ºC*. Com as previsões a manterem-se neste padrão, vamos ter uma anomalia positiva bem alta...
> Mínima de *15ºC
> *
> O Verão acaba cada vez mais tarde, relembremos o trágico Outubro do ano passado.



Parece que vem uma onda de calor não só cá mas para a Europa no geral, na próxima semana. 
A passagem de um "Ophelia" outra vez neste ano seria muito estranho, guisilva5000...


----------



## charlie17 (15 Set 2018 às 16:44)

Também registei algum vento de SE por volta das 5.30 da manhã (rajada máxima de 21kmh).
Mínima de *16.5ºC.*
Sigo com *32.6ºC*.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Set 2018 às 19:22)

Visto de Figueiró dos Vinhos








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2018 às 20:06)

máxima: *32.6ºC *(-0.5ºC)
minima: *16.0ºC *(+1.5ºC)
actual: *26.3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (15 Set 2018 às 20:37)

Boa noite,

Que dia de Praia brutal. A temperatura da água do mar está qualquer coisa..na fonte da telha a fazer inveja ao Algarve. 21°C ou mais seguramente.

Noite tranquila por aqui.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2018 às 20:39)

A noite aqui segue bem quente, principalmente dentro de casa, parece-se quase com uma sauna, apesar de que na rua também está pouco fresco ainda.
24ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Set 2018 às 21:38)

Boa noite.
Por cá tive um dia mais fresco que os últimos, a máxima chegou aos 28.6°c pelas 15:19, enquanto a mínima ficou pelos 18.4°c pelas 8:20. 
Agora sigo com 21.0°c e 79%HR. 
Lá fui substituir a pilha da estação, e fiz uma pequena manutenção, espero que tenha ficado tudo ok. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 23:04)

Boa noite, máxima de 30.3ºC, bem mais baixa que nos últimos dias.
Por agora, 21.6ºC, 67% de HR e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2018 às 23:06)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Que dia de Praia brutal. A temperatura da água do mar está qualquer coisa..na fonte da telha a fazer inveja ao Algarve. 21°C ou mais seguramente.
> 
> ...




Boas,
Aqui na linha está incrível também, hoje a nadar sentia se correntes bem mornas uns bons 21 graus por aqui.
São João do Estoril - Praia da Azarujinha




A máxima até foi alta 29, 3 graus.
A mínima desceu aos 16,7 graus.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Set 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite pessoal,

Parece que o Verão está para durar! Mais um dia bem quentinho por aqui, máxima de 32.4°, e por consequência dos melhores dias de praia do ano  Vento praticamente nulo, e como já mencionado aqui, temperatura da água do mar à superfície um miminho! Modo esquentador cá de casa  De salientar que por volta das 6.30H da madrugada a minha estação também registou um pico de vento predominante de NE , com uma rajada máxima de 23km/h resultado da linha de instabilidade que afectou o interior! Neste momento sigo com 20.1°c , vento fraco de S , 68% de HR.

Praia da Comporta (Tróia)







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Set 2018 às 23:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Parece que o Verão está para durar! Mais um dia bem quentinho por aqui, máxima de 32.4°, e por consequência dos melhores dias de praia do ano  Vento praticamente nulo, e como já mencionado aqui, temperatura da água do mar à superfície um miminho! Modo esquentador cá de casa  De salientar que por volta das 6.30H da madrugada a minha estação também registou um pico de vento predominante de NE , com uma rajada máxima de 23km/h resultado da linha de instabilidade que afectou o interior! Neste momento sigo com 20.1°c , vento fraco de S , 68% de HR.
> 
> ...




Então e as moscas, aguentam-se?


----------



## telegram (16 Set 2018 às 00:02)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Visto de Figueiró dos Vinhos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Set 2018 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> Então e as moscas, aguentam-se?


Penso que esse problema já esteja ultrapassado, pelo menos já lá fui umas quantas vezes este ano e tranquilo! O ano passado sim, tive que vir embora da praia porque era insuportável ! Mas logo no ano passado descobriram o foco do problema, e penso que está resolvido 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 00:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Penso que esse problema já esteja ultrapassado, pelo menos já lá fui umas quantas vezes este ano e tranquilo! O ano passado sim, tive que vir embora da praia porque era insustentável! Mas logo ano passado descobriram o foco do problema, e penso que está resolvido
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Há, perguntei porque falaram nisso hoje na televisão, pensei logo que havia de estar tudo cheio de moscas e mosquitos... Afinal


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Set 2018 às 00:26)

remember disse:


> Há, perguntei porque falaram nisso hoje na televisão, pensei logo que havia de estar tudo cheio de moscas e mosquitos... Afinal


Olha amigo este ano pessoalmente não temos razão de queixa! O ano passado sim 

https://www.publico.pt/2017/08/02/l...numa-exploracao-de-legumes-biologicos-1781014

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Set 2018 às 13:18)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,9ºC *
Máxima: *29,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *25,6ºC*
HR: 59% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (16 Set 2018 às 14:12)

Boa tarde. 
Ontem após a manutenção e substituição da pilha pensei que tinha ficado tudo ok, afinal não!! 
Mais uma noite en que perco dados por volta das 00:45 até às 8:00 +- . 
Não sei o que fazer, não sei a quem recorrer para tentar resolver o problema. 

Enfim, sigo com 24.8°c e 67%HR. 
A mínima que tenho é das 8:02 com 17.4°c, mas penso que tenha descido um pouco mais pelas 7 e pouco. 
A máxima neste momento é das 13:05 com 27.4°c, após esta hora houve uma grande descida. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 14:22)

Mais uma tarde que segue bem amena, e com vento nulo.
Já perdi a conta aos dias seguidos com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC.
33.3ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2018 às 17:33)

Algumas nuvens já presentes no céu, o que por vezes escondem o sol.
31.1ºC.


----------



## charlie17 (16 Set 2018 às 18:12)

Boas
Minima de hoje: 15.1°C / Máxima: 34.8°C
Sigo com 33.5°C
Off topic: Agora durante os dias de semana farei o seguimento a partir dos meus dados da estação de Coruche embora esteja em Lisboa por causa da faculdade. Ja agora bom ano letivo a todos os estudantes aqui do fórum!


----------



## rokleon (16 Set 2018 às 19:00)

charlie17 disse:


> Boas
> Minima de hoje: 15.1°C / Máxima: 34.8°C
> Sigo com 33.5°C
> Off topic: Agora durante os dias de semana farei o seguimento a partir dos meus dados da estação de Coruche embora esteja em Lisboa por causa da faculdade. Ja agora bom ano letivo a todos os estudantes aqui do fórum!


Obrigado, igualmente  eu em Aveiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2018 às 19:39)

O oposto de Julho, mais uma máxima de *33,1ºC*. Mínimas mantêm-se nos *15ºC.
*
Previsões continuam a apostar nas temperaturas acima de 30ºC nesta segunda quinzena... já cansa 

Also, 4 anos no fórum


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2018 às 20:33)

máxima: *35.1ºC *(+2.5ºC)
minima: *14.0ºC *(-2.0ºC)
actual: *27.1ºC*

tive o dia em Peniche, encoberto dia todinho


----------



## Sanxito (16 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 23.4°c e 65%HR. 
A máxima ficou pelos 28.4°c às 16:15. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 23:03)

Boa noite, terceiro dia pela Lagoa de Albufeira e ao terceiro dia, nevoeiro cerrado por volta das 14h, durou apenas algum tempo, mas foi o pior dos três dias em termos de nevoeiro. 

Por volta das 14:30, voltou a limpar.

Por aqui máxima de 31.7°C, mínima não foi obtida devido à falta de comunicação entre o módulo exterior e o interior, ainda não sei bem o que aconteceu.

24.5°C, 56% de HR e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Boas,

Mais um dia quente, máxima de 28,6 graus.
A mínima desceu aos 17,0 graus.
Neste momento registo ainda 25 graus, para se ter noção desde as 18 horas que a temperatura não desce, o combustível é a lestada pois claro. 

Até dão pena os modelos com estas lestadas, bem difícil a previsão!! Os sites davam 19 graus para esta hora em Alcabideche.


----------



## remember (17 Set 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, vento fraco de NE com 19.3°C e 80% de HR, mais um nascer do Sol lindíssimo.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Leiga (17 Set 2018 às 11:21)

De fazer inveja ao Algarve não diria... na zona de Tavira a temperatura da água superou os 27º C em Agosto 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui na linha está incrível também, hoje a nadar sentia se correntes bem mornas uns bons 21 graus por aqui.
> São João do Estoril - Praia da Azarujinha
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Set 2018 às 11:54)

Bom dia pessoal ,

Isto não muda grande coisa, mais do mesmo! Calor e mais calor, com previsão para aquecer bem mais no final da semana!  Setembro terá anomalia bem positiva , de certeza .  Depois de uma mínima de *18.9ºc* , neste momento já sigo com *30.1ºc* e vento fraco de *NW *.


----------



## RStorm (17 Set 2018 às 12:24)

Bom dia

O dia segue quente e com alguma nebulosidade convectiva.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,5ºC *
Máxima: *28,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *26,8ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2018 às 12:43)

Boas, 
Impressionante a sequência de dias quentes por cá, e vai continuar. 
Mínima: 18,4 graus
Actual: 28,7 graus


----------



## homem do mar (17 Set 2018 às 14:15)

Boas por aqui 32 graus.
Os últimos dias por aqui tem sido idênticos sol e calor que baste e noites frescas.
PS: Na 1º semana de Setembro estive de Férias na Comunidade Valenciana zona de Castellon de La plana mais concretamente em Orepesa del mar, e para além de agua do mar estar um autentico caldo por volta dos 28 graus, o tempo lá trazia sempre surpresas era raro o dia em que não havia bombas sobretudo de noite, mas os meteorologistas lá erram completamente no tempo estavam sempre a dar chuva e em apenas 2 dias choveu um pouco e apenas de noite, ainda nós falamos mal do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2018 às 14:25)

Boas,

*27,1ºC*
___

Offtopic: Aqui alguém conhece bem o clima da serra de Montejunto?
Tem estado nevoeiro lá em cima? E o vento?
Precisava de saber, pois brevemente vou subir de bike desde à Abrigada(Alenquer) ao cume.
Obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (17 Set 2018 às 14:30)

Boa tarde,

E segue mais um dia quentinho por aqui já com *28,5ºC*, isto apesar de já ter chegado aos *29,8ºC*. Observa-se alguns Cúmulos Congestus em formação a Noroeste.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Set 2018 às 15:06)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 29.1°c e 46%HR, depois ter atingido os 30.3°c pelas 13:30. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (17 Set 2018 às 15:31)

Estou em Pombal, Leiria! E a convenção a ESTE e enorme! Será que chega festa a estes lados,ou vai tudo dissipar se? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2018 às 15:59)

Mais um dia escaldante* 33,3ºC* de máxima e 8º dia acima dos 30ºC, o que significa já 8 dias de onda de calor por aqui!

Humidade antes de almoço não ajudava muito a sensação da ilha de calor lisboeta. 

Já cansa


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2018 às 16:03)

33.3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 16:27)

Hoje o dia acordou com sol, mas também com muitas nuvens, o que ajudou de certo modo a enfraquecer um pouco a intensidade do sol.
Agora, mais uma tarde que segue bem quente, e com vento por vezes moderado.
34ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2018 às 17:58)

para o interior:


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 18:14)

Vejo neste momento umas grandes formações nebulosas, provavelmente é o que observa no radar, sobre a zona de Castelo Branco.


----------



## charlie17 (17 Set 2018 às 18:50)

Coruche: Mínima de *16.5ºC* e máxima de *33.6ºC*. 
Aqui por Lisboa observava-se muito bem as células que se formaram no interior...


----------



## david 6 (17 Set 2018 às 21:00)

máxima: *33.7ºC *(-1.4ºC)
minima: *15.0ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *22.3ºC*

apesar de dia quentito, hoje teve melhor porque o vento veio mais cedo e surgiu também nuvens altas, começou a refrescar mais cedo, saudades de uma chuvita..


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2018 às 21:08)

De volta a Lisboa nada a assinalar... Dia soalheiro com algumas nuvens dispersas e bigornas para o interior. Em casa parece que a diversão meteorológica foi maior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Set 2018 às 21:11)

A noite hoje segue já algo fresca, em comparação com os dias anteriores á mesma hora, é um bom sinal, que pelo menos a partir de amanhã, as temperaturas já vão descer um pouco.
22.3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2018 às 07:43)

Boas,

Muita humidade e fresco.
Minima: 15,5 graus
Actual: 16,5 graus

A serra está com um capacete espectacular.

7:40





7:55 Já a dissipar / A cota de nevoeiro a subir bastante.


----------



## remember (18 Set 2018 às 11:39)

Bom dia, 

A máxima de ontem fixou-se nos 31.7°C, tal como a de domingo.

Hoje o amanhecer já foi mais limpo e os dados actuais são estes:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Set 2018 às 11:45)

Bom dia. 
Estação ainda com o problema de falta de energia por resolver.
A mínima foi de 17.1°c pelas 8:01, no entanto parece-me tardia a hora, mas a energia só deve ter aparecido uns minutos antes. 
Agora sigo com 25.0°c e 68%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Set 2018 às 14:01)

O dia vai aquecendo, sigo com 29.7°c e 47%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Set 2018 às 16:18)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue quente com nuvens altas.
Ao longe vejo uma "torre" para os lados do Alentejo.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC 
*
T. Atual: *28,3ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2018 às 16:30)

Mais uma tarde, que segue quente, embora não tanto como já vem sido habitual, no últimos dias.
Hoje foi uma noite já bem fresca, já deu para notar, umas boas inversões, principalmente em zonas de vale.
31.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2018 às 20:13)

Boas, 

Apanhei grande vendaval no Cabeço do Vento por baixo da Peninha.
Cheguei à Peninha, tarde tranquila, mas  Depois começou a formar se  nevoeiro, o vento acelerou que foi uma coisa estúpida. Enfim um temporal que as pessoas nem imaginam, no Cabeço do Vento o vento devia soprar a 50 km/h com rajadas de 90 km/.




Cabeço do Vento cota 350 mts já com capacete instalado e vento muito forte!! 









Perspectiva sul - Cascais Estoril
Limpo vento fraco.. 



images from up

Perspectiva diferente, desta feita do Alto da Malveira para vertente sul e respectivo capacete. 




Enfim é uma zona de vento simplesmente inacreditável, eu mesmo conhecendo muito bem  fui hoje surpreendido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2018 às 20:14)

Mais um dia de Verão na capital, 30ºC praticamente no pico da temperatura.

*29,3ºC* foi a máxima em Belas, *14,4ºC* a mínima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2018 às 21:46)

A noite segue fresca, e com vento fraco, já começa a saber bem o uso de uma camisola, a partir do inicio da noite.
A lua continua a não estar nítida, e apresenta um grande halo lunar.
20.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Já agora outra foto ao final da tarde. 
Quinta do Pisão, Alcabideche practicamente no sopé da serra.


----------



## david 6 (18 Set 2018 às 22:01)

minima: *14.6ºC *(-0.4ºC)
maxima: *30.5ºC *(-3.2ºC)
actual: *19.6ºC*


----------



## remember (19 Set 2018 às 00:03)

Boa noite, estação off durante toda a tarde e início de noite por causa de pinturas cá por casa

Máxima de 32.1°C antes de desligar o módulo interior, 20.2°C actuais com vento fraco de SSE, 3 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Set 2018 às 00:14)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje ficou nos 30.3°c pelas 16:38. 
Agora sigo com 20.5°c e 76%HR. 
Hora de ir dormir. 
Até amanhã. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2018 às 08:25)

Uma filmagem feita ontem no Cabeço do vento, cota aproximada 360 mts.
Mesmo no limite do capacete.
Este sítio tem muitas vezes mais vento que a Peninha, aliás o nome de Cabeço do vento na carta militar não será por acaso.


----------



## remember (19 Set 2018 às 11:54)

Bom dia, noite fresquinha com mínima de 17.1°C, de momento já a subir com vento predominante de SE/SSE.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2018 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uma filmagem feita ontem no Cabeço do vento, cota aproximada 360 mts.
> Mesmo no limite do capacete.
> Este sítio tem muitas vezes mais vento que a Peninha, aliás o nome de Cabeço do vento na carta militar não será por acaso.



Brutal, já tinha sentido essas condições quando o ano passado contornei a Serra até ao Cabo da Roca e na altura também estava bastante vento. É notável, observar a discrepância entre o Clima da Serra e o horizonte com céu praticamente limpo e tempo quente. 

Por aqui, o dia segue ameno com uma temperatura de *22,6ºC*, mais baixa do que nos ultimos dias. A mínima ficou-se por uns frescos *16,5ºC.*


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Set 2018 às 12:31)

Boa tarde

Parece que passo a vida aqui em Troia, mas já os Romanos gostavam disto, só é pena estar a trabalhar, céu limpo e uns agradáveis 21 graus, Setembro é o novo Agosto (ou Julho).

A pescaria é fácil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Set 2018 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente e com nuvens altas.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *17,3ºC*
Máxima: *28,9ºC
*
Mínima de hoje: *15,2ºC *
T. Atual: *27,7ºC *
HR: 34% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Tonton (19 Set 2018 às 14:35)

Praticamente sem vento, hoje, mesmo com nuvens altas, o calor está mais bravo por aqui - já está nos 34ºC no lado do sol e nos 31ºC do lado norte.


----------



## criz0r (19 Set 2018 às 15:04)

*29,3ºC*. Mais um dia normal de Verão por aqui. O vento vai soprando variável do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Set 2018 às 15:29)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Não tem havido muito para dizer, tirando o facto de as noites já serem um bocado mais longas , e isso faz com que as temperaturas mínimas por vezes já sejam mais fresquinhas! Hoje por exemplo tive uma mínima de 16ºc! De resto o mês de Setembro contínua quente, e o Outono parece querer começar mais quente ainda, vamos ver!  Neste momento sigo com *31.2ºc*,  e apenas *13%* de* HR*  O vento esse , é fraco de *NW*.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Set 2018 às 16:07)

Boa tarde. 
Depois de o dia ter começado mais fresco do que nos últimos dias, sigo agora com 31.9°c e 40%HR. 
A mínima foi de 15.8°c, e pelas 13 horas tinha 25.3°c e 57%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2018 às 16:10)

32.6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2018 às 18:11)

Hoje a manhã acordou muito húmida e fresca, devido ao orvalho, de resto hoje o dia já se passou melhor, com uma temperatura aceitável.
30.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2018 às 19:13)

Boas,

Máxima: *27,1ºC*
Actual: *20,1ºC*

Nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2018 às 19:52)

máxima: *32.9ºC *(+2.4ºC)
minima: *11.4ºC *(-3.2ºC)
actual: *25.5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2018 às 20:30)

Mínima fez me tremer hoje de manhã tal é o mau hábito, *13,7ºC*. Máxima mais uma vez acima dos trinta, *30,8ºC.*

Há pouco a nortada fazia-se sentir a refrescar bem, mas fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2018 às 23:55)

Interessante, lestada a soprar algo forte.
Rajadas na ordem dos 65 km/h /70 km/h.

19,6 graus

Um apontamento:

Há dias estive a falar com uma família que conheço que veio morar para Alcabideche.
Só se queixaram do vento, que não faziam ideia que isto era assim, curiosamente moravam a escassos  3 kms daqui, portanto no mesmo concelho.
A dizerem que em vários meses que cá estão só 2 ou 3 dias não houve vento. 
Felizmente já estou bem habituado, mas acredito que seja chato,pois o vento sopra bem ano inteiro com o pico extremo no verão. A quantidade de moinhos e deformação das árvores atestam isso mesmo.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Set 2018 às 00:45)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje ficou nos 32.2°c pelas 16:35. 
Agora sigo com 21.2°c e 69%HR. 

Jonas, por acaso reparei á bocado na estação do Guincho e vi que o vento sopra com média de 24 km/h e já atingiu os 45, isto desde a meia noite. Algum vento portanto. Na tua zona, e pelos relatos que tens feito, e muito bem, imagino. Ehhe. 
Aqui na minha terra nem uma palha mexe. Eheh

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Set 2018 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Máxima de ontem fixou-se nos 31.1°C, por enquanto hoje a mínima está nos 18.7°C, um pouco mais quente que ontem.

Mais uma foto de um amanhecer por cá.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2018 às 09:25)

Boas!

Tenho andando atarefado esta semana e com pouco tempo para vir aqui.. 

Bem... Aqui em Leiria temos uma manhã de céu encoberto e 18ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2018 às 14:16)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *15,2ºC*
Máxima: *29,9ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *16,6ºC *
T. Atual: *26,3ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (20 Set 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde. 
Noite de hoje menos fresca, a mínima ficou pelos 17.8°c pelas 8:02. 
Por agora 28.7°c e 50%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Set 2018 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Já perdi a conta, ao nº de dias quentes desde que se iniciou o mês de Setembro. Va lá que as mínimas têm sido até bastante razoáveis.
Actuais *28,6ºC* e vento fraco de SE. A Nortada tem andado muito tímida por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2018 às 17:49)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ameno, apesar de que as mínimas já são bem frescas, talvez na ordem dos 14 ou 15ºC, tendo em conta a elevada humidade, que perdura até ao meio da manhã.
E parece que vamos ter aí mais uns dias bem quentes, outra vez.
28.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2018 às 19:47)

mais um dia igualmente secante como tem sido

máxima: *31.1ºC *(-1.8ºC)
minima: *13.4ºC *(+2.0ºC)
actual: *23.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Set 2018 às 20:38)

Este inicio de noite segue com vento moderado, tive de fechar agora mesmo as janelas de casa, pois estavam estavam só a baterem.
22.3ºC


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:26)

Boas,

Pelo Ribatejo durante parte do dia hoje, com passagem por Santa Cruz. Fui pela A29-A17-A8 até Santa Cruz, sempre com muito nevoeiro e céus carregados. Em Santa Cruz chuviscava pelas 9 da manhã. Em Samora, sol pleno e a tão familiar sensação de "até queima" na pele...  O termómetro do carro marcava 30ºC, em andamento na reta do Cabo pelas 15h00.

De novo em Santa Cruz, pelas 16h00 e picos, muito sol e algum vento, mas nada de especial. Estava um belíssimo dia de praia, que estava praticamente deserta.



Santa Cruz Beach, 20-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já há alguns anos que não via este "velhote" 



Penedo do Guincho. Santa Cruz Beach, 20-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Muito mexilhão por ali apanhei. mesmo debaixo daquelas "barbas"...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Set 2018 às 22:27)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia ameno por aqui , com máxima de 30.4°c , mas atenuada pelo vento moderado de NW . 
Neste momento sigo com 20.9, e 67% de HR. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2018 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pelo Ribatejo durante parte do dia hoje, com passagem por Santa Cruz. Fui pela A29-A17-A8 até Santa Cruz, sempre com muito nevoeiro e céus carregados. Em Santa Cruz chuviscava pelas 9 da manhã. Em Samora, sol pleno e a tão familiar sensação de "até queima" na pele...  O termómetro do carro marcava 30ºC, em andamento na reta do Cabo pelas 15h00.
> 
> ...



Boas João, 

Por acaso hoje também andei pelo concelho de Torres Vedras, embora mais para o interior. 

Serra da Archeira - Parque eólico de Catefica.
O vento soprava bem. 
Aqui nesta pequena serra a cota máxima é de 341 mts. 

Montejunto no horizonte 





Parque éolico de Catefica





Vista para Sul Sudoeste. 



upload album online


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 23:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> 
> Por acaso hoje também andei pelo concelho de Torres Vedras, embora mais para o interior.
> 
> ...


Por pouco não tivemos um cruzamento de Joões...  Passei pela A8, que se vê na última foto, de manhã, a caminho de Alverca e por Runa à tarde, quando me parece que terás tirado estas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 23:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Montejunto no horizonte


Esteve um bom dia para ir lá acima hoje, também olhei para ela um par de vezes 
É mesmo um "pedregulho" na paisagem. Desta perspectiva parece o Uluru...  Quase...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2018 às 23:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Esteve um bom dia para ir lá acima hoje, também olhei para ela um par de vezes
> É mesmo um "pedregulho" na paisagem. Desta perspectiva parece o Uluru...  Quase...



Para a semana tenciono subir ao topo, isto hoje foram uns treinos digamos mais softs. Tenho noção que vai ser puxado. 
-----
Pois é, vento forte por cá.
18,8 graus.


----------



## remember (20 Set 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite pessoal,

Máxima de 30.8ºC a descer graças à nortada, apesar de não ter sido nada de especial!
Sigo com 20.9ºC, 73% HR e vento fraco.


----------



## remember (21 Set 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia, 

Sigo com 21.8°C, 73% HR e vento fraco de NE.

O panorama para os próximos dias







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2018 às 08:22)

Boas, 

Continua o vento forte muito localizado por cá. O capacete da serra vai ganhando forma.

19,3 graus


----------



## remember (21 Set 2018 às 09:44)

O IPMA ainda está pior






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2018 às 09:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas João,
> 
> Por acaso hoje também andei pelo concelho de Torres Vedras, embora mais para o interior.
> 
> ...



A paisagem está com um aspecto muito seco, a natureza anseia por chuva ainda mais do que nós!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2018 às 10:17)

A iniciar mais um período quente deste Verão que teimou em não chegar e agora não nos larga. Temperatura mínima quase tropical: *19,5ºC*.

Os próximos 7 dias vão ser bem quentinhos, com 37ºC previstos para segunda-feira... Espero que seja o último episódio de calor de 2018.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2018 às 12:41)

Hoje foi mais uma manhã que acordou fresca, e com uma boa carga de água, devido ao orvalho.
A Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros acordou com um belo "capacete", que permaneceu até ao meio da manhã.
28.7ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2018 às 13:10)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia hoje amanheceu bem fresquinho devido ao vento moderado de NW, aliás hoje o dia deverá ter bastante mais vento que os últimos! De resto a entrar num evento com temperaturas bem acima da média para a época, pelo menos durante 4 a 5 dias! Com especial atenção para Domingo e Segunda onde as máximas poderão rondar os 36°c / 37°c nesta zona! Mesmo sendo uma zona habitualmente quente no Verão, é muito calor para esta altura do ano!  Já muito stress hídrico na floresta por aqui!!  Neste momento já sigo com *28.3ºc*,  *42%* de* HR,* e vento moderado de *NW*.


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2018 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente, mas desta vez com vento moderado de NW que tem aliviado um pouco 
O inferno vai voltar, mas espero que seja o último e que o padrão mude em breve.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,6ºC*
Máxima: *28,0ºC
*
Mínima de hoje: *18,4ºC *
T. Atual: *27,6ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: NW  / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (21 Set 2018 às 14:41)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá vai ser mais um dia acima dos 30°c, sigo com 29.9°c e 49%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2018 às 16:51)

Boas,

Fonte da Telha, água impecável mesmo com Nortada que sopra forte (40/50km/h a olho). Calor razoável na praia ainda assim.










Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (21 Set 2018 às 17:47)

Bom tarde

Margem Sul, Barreiro 29 graus, céu quase sem nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Set 2018 às 19:54)

máxima: *31.3ºC *(+0.2ºC)
minima: *13.0ºC *(-0.4ºC)
actual: *23.2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2018 às 20:11)

Os mosquitos e as melgas teimam em não dispersar. Nos últimos dias, tem sido impressionante as vezes que já fui picado e eu nunca fui muito dado a isso.

Nortada fraca por agora e mais uma noite agradável.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2018 às 20:19)

Mais um dia acima de* 30ºC* para variar, mesmo com nortada o dia todo, mais forte agora ao final do dia.

Quem marcou férias agora deve estar deliciado, água boa, praias vazias, calor...

*11 dias acima dos 30ºC só este mês*, Julho completamente albarroado. Anomalia mensal vai ser das maiores de sempre, provavelmente acima dos 3ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Set 2018 às 21:04)

criz0r disse:


> Os mosquitos e as melgas teimam em não dispersar. Nos últimos dias, tem sido impressionante as vezes que já fui picado e eu nunca fui muito dado a isso.
> 
> Nortada fraca por agora e mais uma noite agradável.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Boa noite. 
Não me lembro de uma praga de melgas tão grande aqui onde moro. Hoje e ontem fui picado às 18 horas, são mais do que muitas, e não sei o que as terá feito vir para estas bandas, coisa pouquíssimo habitual. Enfim. 
Bem, a máxima de hoje ficou nos 31.4°c pelas 15:43.
Agora sigo com 22.6°c e 65%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2018 às 21:31)

Este inicio de noite segue fresca, aliás é de aproveitar pois com os calor dos próximos dias, voltam as infernais noites tropicais, que não deixam mesmo saudades nenhumas.
20.9ºC


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para a semana tenciono subir ao topo, isto hoje foram uns treinos digamos mais softs. Tenho noção que vai ser puxado.


Vai ser  Mas tu consegues!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> O dia hoje amanheceu bem fresquinho devido ao vento moderado de NW, aliás hoje o dia deverá ter bastante mais vento que os últimos! De resto a entrar num evento com temperaturas bem acima da média para a época, pelo menos durante 4 a 5 dias! Com especial atenção para Domingo e Segunda onde as máximas poderão rondar os 36°c / 37°c nesta zona! Mesmo sendo uma zona habitualmente quente no Verão, é muito calor para esta altura do ano!  Já muito stress hídrico na floresta por aqui!!  Neste momento já sigo com *28.3ºc*,  *42%* de* HR,* e vento moderado de *NW*.


Muito receio deste calor a prolongar-se outubro adentro... vamos lá ver se não acaba mal, outra vez...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Set 2018 às 23:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito receio deste calor a prolongar-se outubro adentro... vamos lá ver se não acaba mal, outra vez...


É normal que com o prolongamento do calor, e a coincidência de estarmos a chegar novamente a Outubro com temperaturas bem acima da média nos leve a temer situações já vividas no passado, mas este ano as condições são totalmente diferentes,nomeadamente aquele fatídico dia 15 Outubro! Talvez das mais difíceis que já tivémos no nosso país, a seca muito prolongada,com todo o combustível propenso a arder com qualquer faísca, e por fim um furacão categoria 3 a passar ao largo da nossa costa , que transportou aquele fluxo de Sul com vento muito forte e quente, ditaram a tragédia que todos conhecemos! Infelizmente, mesmo sem o Ophelia o risco jà era imenso, e os nossos governantes, e a ANPC negligênciaram completamente a situação! Enfim, agora o importante é nunca mais se repetir!  Este ano apesar de o risco de incêndio ser muito, com um índice FWI altíssimo em muitos distritos, não acredito que possa acontecer nada parecido com o nosso passado recente! Mas que as previsões não são animadoras, isso não são 

Neste momento a noite segue fresca , com 18.9°c e 72% de HR, que ainda vai dando para refrescar a casa! Amanhã  a história já será outra! 

Fica uma foto do final do dia em Azeitão, tirada com o telemóvel, e já com cores Outonais!






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Set 2018 às 00:40)

Boa noite, máxima de 32ºC, já a adivinhar o que  ai vem!
Sigo com 20.5ºC, 70% de HR  e vento fraco de S.


----------



## criz0r (22 Set 2018 às 02:15)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Não me lembro de uma praga de melgas tão grande aqui onde moro. Hoje e ontem fui picado às 18 horas, são mais do que muitas, e não sei o que as terá feito vir para estas bandas, coisa pouquíssimo habitual. Enfim.
> Bem, a máxima de hoje ficou nos 31.4°c pelas 15:43.
> Agora sigo com 22.6°c e 65%HR.
> ...


Está demais. Ainda á pouco, fui dar uma volta até Cacilhas e fui literalmente "comido". Já houve situações, em que efectivamente se via pragas de melgas e outro tipo de insectos, mas agora os bichos têm andado extremamente agressivos.

A noite segue agradável, ainda com 20,5°C e vento fraco de NE.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2018 às 10:11)

Esta manhã está já a aquecer bem, como já não se sentia á alguns dias.
A neblina matinal esteve hoje presente, principalmente nos vales.
22ºC






Foto retirada do facebook, capturada aqui perto de mim.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Set 2018 às 12:26)

criz0r disse:


> Está demais. Ainda á pouco, fui dar uma volta até Cacilhas e fui literalmente "comido". Já houve situações, em que efectivamente se via pragas de melgas e outro tipo de insectos, mas agora os bichos têm andado extremamente agressivos.
> 
> A noite segue agradável, ainda com 20,5°C e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk





Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Não me lembro de uma praga de melgas tão grande aqui onde moro. Hoje e ontem fui picado às 18 horas, são mais do que muitas, e não sei o que as terá feito vir para estas bandas, coisa pouquíssimo habitual. Enfim.
> Bem, a máxima de hoje ficou nos 31.4°c pelas 15:43.
> Agora sigo com 22.6°c e 65%HR.
> ...



Sinceramente, na zona de onde moro (perto da Charneca de Caparica), não tenho sentido nem sido picado por melgas, tanto dentro como fora de casa! Ainda há dois dias tive a trabalhar no jardim, nem uma única melga apareceu para me picar!

Estranho? Talvez. Mas ainda assim, eu acho que se fosse para o fundo do vale que iria encontrar centenas delas. Aonde estou, isso não acontece, pelo menos até agora.


----------



## charlie17 (22 Set 2018 às 13:28)

Boas,
estou por Coruche novamente. Segundo as previsões do nosso IPMA, isto por aqui vai aquecer bem, chegando aos 40ºC na segunda!
Os modelos do IPMA apontam para instabilidade no fim de semana de 29/30 de agosto, mas vamos ver se não vai tudo ao ar como de costume. A Europa a preparar-se para o primeiro cheirinho a outono e nós aqui no forno por tempo indeterminado... ainda não estreei o meu pluviómetro e estação está instalada há 3 semanas.
Mínima de *13.5ºC*.
Sigo com *33.5ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Set 2018 às 13:39)

criz0r disse:


> Está demais. Ainda á pouco, fui dar uma volta até Cacilhas e fui literalmente "comido". Já houve situações, em que efectivamente se via pragas de melgas e outro tipo de insectos, mas agora os bichos têm andado extremamente agressivos.
> 
> A noite segue agradável, ainda com 20,5°C e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Mais a Sul nada a assinalar de bicharocos indesejáveis 

Neste último dia de Verão , a tarde ja segue quente! 
29.8 °c, com vento fraco predominante de NE .
Primeiros dias de Outono prometem ser tórridos Depois veremos se a possível instabilidade a partir de Quinta-feira, traz alguma trovoada e respectiva precipitação que já vai fazendo falta por cá 

Por agora toca a aproveitar o bom tempo , e aproveitar bem os  "possíveis"últimos dias de praia! A temperatura da água do mar à superfície contínua um mimo


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2018 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde

Dia escaldante com céu limpo e vento fraco de NW.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *18,4ºC *
Máxima: *28,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,1ºC *
T. Atual: *30,8ºC *
HR: 37% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2018 às 14:52)

Boas, 

Que calor por cá! 
31,3 graus
Não esperava tanto...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Set 2018 às 15:37)

Boa tarde. 
O dia vai aquecendo, e bem. Sigo com 34.2°c e 33%HR. 
A mínima desta noite ficou pelos 17.3°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2018 às 15:48)

*36.0ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2018 às 16:03)

32,5 graus. 
Brasa ligada!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2018 às 16:54)

Notável a descida da temperatura.
A lestada cedeu à nortada que já sopra moderada com rajadas.
25,7 graus.

Extremos de hoje: 17,3 graus / 32,6 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2018 às 17:02)

Por aqui a nortada não deixou subir muito mais,* 32ºC* de máxima.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2018 às 17:41)

máxima: *36.7ºC *(+5.4ºC)
minima: *12.4ºC *(-0.6ºC)
actual: *33.9ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (22 Set 2018 às 17:53)

Máxima de hoje: *36.6ºC*
Sigo com* 34.7ºC.*


----------



## Fall9 (22 Set 2018 às 17:58)

Por aqui não subiu muito a temperatura durante o dia, agora está nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Set 2018 às 18:07)

Esta tarde segue ainda bem quente, com 33.2ºC, parece-me que hoje não vai refrescar tão depressa.


----------



## fsl (22 Set 2018 às 22:14)

Em Nova-Oeiras TEMP max 32.4ºC às 16:05.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Set 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite. 
Por cá a máxima foi bastante alta, pelas 16 horas a temperatura subiu bastante e rápido, tendo atingido os 35.8°c. 
Agora sigo com 24.5°c e 59%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Set 2018 às 22:56)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia tórrido  por Azeitão, máxima de 34.8°c  
Península de Setúbal com correntes de leste é um autêntico forno! Amanhã volta a voltar a subir, e segunda-feira também Neste momento a noite segue agradável com uns atuais 23.6°c  , e vento fraco de Este.
 Parece que começa a existir consenso por parte dos modelos em relação a possível instabilidade da próxima semana 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Set 2018 às 23:03)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de praia pela Lagoa de Albufeira, hoje sim um dia bem quente por lá, já na volta, na zona da Quinta do Conde chegou a marcar 34.5ºC no carro.
Por cá 34ºC de máxima e 17.9ºC de mínima. Agora sigo com 24.1ºC, 57% de HR e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## remember (23 Set 2018 às 01:05)

Com o solstício do outono a acontecer às 2:54 da madrugada de hoje, despedimos-nos do Verão, mas por enquanto apenas no calendário.
Talvez, a tão aguardada chuva chegue para a semana 22.7ºC, 61% de HR e vento fraco de Este, resto de boa noite a todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2018 às 07:43)

Boas,

Mínima tropical... 21,0 graus.
Neste momento 22 graus.
O calor simplesmente não nos larga, a título de exemplo previsão para Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 10:04)

Esta manhã iniciou-se fresca, e com muita humidade provocada pelo orvalho, se bem que agora já está a começar a aquecer outra vez.
22.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2018 às 14:04)

*35.3ºC*


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2018 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde

Mais do mesmo: sol e calor. Amanhã deverá ser o pior dia 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Máxima: *33,2ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *18,6ºC *
T. Atual: *31,5ºC *
HR: 38% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## remember (23 Set 2018 às 14:44)

Boas, nortada a dar-lhe, mas muito calor.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2018 às 15:29)

Bastante calor em Carcavelos, a nortada não influencia muito a praia. Água impecável para a época, diria 20°C.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2018 às 15:45)

*37.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 15:50)

Mais uma tarde que segue bem quente, isto até já se está a tornar monótono, aliás não é muito fácil estar a levar com o sol em cima directamente, por muito tempo, parece-me que pelo andar da "carruagem", teremos de procurar uma sombra até as árvores estarem já "despidas".
36.9ºC.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2018 às 15:50)

Insuportável. 34,1°C e vento quase inexistente. 


Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (23 Set 2018 às 16:20)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com um lindo dia de Outono. 
35.8°c e 34%HR. 
No Guincho estão quase 34°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Set 2018 às 17:17)

Boas, 36°C de máxima. Agora sigo com 34.4°C, 38% HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 17:31)

Assim, segue o rio Almonda, neste 1º dia de Outono, pode-se dizer que leva um caudal ainda dentro do normal para esta época, os patos vão fazendo aqui os seus petiscos de minhocas, e outros organismos, que ficam presos na escadaria do açude.
35.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2018 às 20:27)

máxima: *37.7ºC *(+1.0ºC)
minima: *17.0ºC *(+4.6ºC)
actual: *26.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2018 às 21:04)

Boas, 
Mínima: 21,1 graus
Maxima: 33,2 graus

Dia escaldante, e já agora 
excepcional de praia. 

T. Actual: 23 graus
Nortada sopra forte.


----------



## criz0r (23 Set 2018 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

Dia de fornalha por aqui. Máxima de 35,3°C e noite de ananases, ainda com 27,9°C.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2018 às 22:30)

*27°C* ainda pelas 20h nos arredores de Carcavelos, atenção que esta é a máxima normal para um dia de Setembro...

Vi o primeiro por do sol do Outono a 270°, exatamente 12 horas e 7 mins de luz solar. 

Boa semana escaldante a todos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Set 2018 às 22:58)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Que " brasa" de primeiro dia de Outono  Máxima de 36.2°c  
Só se estava bem de molho  Sai da praia por volta das 20H , e ainda estavam cerca de 30°c! Dia de praia fantástico! Qual Verão qual quê  Fica umas fotos do final do dia!

Tatual: 23.9°c , 50% de HR e vento fraco de NE.




















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Que " brasa" de primeiro dia de Outono  Máxima de 36.2°c
> Só se estava bem de molho  Sai da praia por volta das 20H , e ainda estavam cerca de 30°c! Dia de praia fantástico! Qual Verão qual quê  Fica umas fotos do final do dia!
> ...



 Obrigado pelas fotos amigo!
Ainda 25.8ºC a subir, 46% de HR e vento fraco de NE


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2018 às 23:23)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por cá sigo com um lindo dia de Outono.
> 35.8°c e 34%HR.
> No Guincho estão quase 34°c.
> ...



Boas, 

Onde é que andas a ver os valores de temperatura do Guincho?
É que a estação saiu do mapa weatherlink a par de outras duas da rede beachcam. 
Ou vês os valores no link directo da camera da praia?

Por lá estão agora 26,5 graus. Impressionante.

Eu aqui tenho mais fresco 23,4 graus.
E está muito mais vento por cá.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Set 2018 às 23:30)

remember disse:


> Obrigado pelas fotos amigo!
> Ainda 25.8ºC a subir, 46% de HR e vento fraco de NE


De nada amigo, é um prazer 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Set 2018 às 23:59)

Resto de boa noite a todos!
25.9ºC, depois de ter subido até aos 26ºC. 45% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Set 2018 às 00:03)

17,5°C e muito nevoeiro a formar-se.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 00:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Onde é que andas a ver os valores de temperatura do Guincho?
> É que a estação saiu do mapa weatherlink a par de outras duas da rede beachcam.
> ...


Boas.
As estações estão a ser colocadas na nova plataforma Weather link 2.0 na playstore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davisinstruments.weatherlink

Tens também a versão no browser:
https://www.weatherlink.com/map

Após máxima de 36.4°c pelas 16:58, sigo com 23.2°c e 63%HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (24 Set 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite,
Dados de 23 de setembro de 2018 na minha estação de Coruche:
máxima: *37.5ºC*
mínima: *16.5ºC*
Sigo com *21.4ºC*
Não sei como é que as aranhas ainda não se lembraram de fazer teia no pluviómetro... chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Set 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia
Aqui por Leiria, 17.1°C e nevoeirada.


----------



## fhff (24 Set 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia a todos. 
Tudo tapado com nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 07:50)

Boas

Mais um dia tórrido em perspectiva.
Minima novamente tropical, não desceu dos 20,8 graus.
T. Actual: 21,2 graus
Vento nulo, como se costuma dizer nem mexe uma palha.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 08:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> As estações estão a ser colocadas na nova plataforma Weather link 2.0 na playstore: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davisinstruments.weatherlink
> 
> Tens também a versão no browser:
> ...



Obrigado!
Cumprimentos
-----
23,5 graus

Não podia ter escolhido melhor altura de férias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,6ºC*. Dia muito quente a caminho. Ao sair de casa pelas 07:20 já se sentia o cheiro do calor que se prevê para hoje (não sei se é normal, mas sempre que o dia vai ser quente, parece que há um cheiro característico ). Só de andar uns 500m entre o metro e a faculdade já transpirei um pouco, isto pelas 08h, se fosse por volta das 13h que é quando começo as aulas... Nestes dias prefiro levantar-me pela fresca (que não é lá muito fresca) e pôr-me a caminho do que depois vir a torrar e a transpirar nos transportes públicos.


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia, 

Impressionantes as amplitudes térmicas dos últimos dias, na casa dos 15 a 17°C graças ao vento de norte que sopra ao fim da tarde e também devido ao encurtar dos dias, as mínimas tem sido jeitosas 

Mínima de 19°C e já com 24°C, 68% de HR e vento fraco de ENE. Hoje é para aquecer bem com uma máxima prevista de 36/37°C.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (24 Set 2018 às 11:36)

Hoje, parece querer fazer concorrência àqueles dias do início de Agosto.. 

Já nos 36,5ºC do lado sul e 33,5 do norte - se não se levantar uma brisa marítima entretanto (como sucedeu ontem, por exemplo) vai ser mesmo um inferno. 
Em finais de Setembro, aparelhos de AC ligados logo de manhãzinha???...


----------



## Tonton (24 Set 2018 às 11:47)

Aí está a circulação, à superfície, de leste / nordeste sobre todo o território a trazer o grande bafo:

https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-3.48,39.75,3000


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 12:29)

Bom dia pessoal,
Impressionante subida de temperatura! Corrente de leste valente  Máxima já de *34.6ºc*, mais* 3.5ºc* que ontem à mesma hora!  *HR* já abaixo dos* 25%* , e vento fraco de* NW*.
Hoje vai doer


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2018 às 12:46)

Boas!

Ontem esteve um óptimo dia de praia na Costa da Caparica, naquele que foi o primeiro dia de Outono no calendário não passou de mais um dia de Verão.

Hoje já em Leiria notava-se algum nevoeiro às primeiras horas da manhã que já dissipou. Por agora vai aquecendo, 30/32ºC nas estações da zona...


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 12:57)

Bom dia. 
Por cá a mínima ficou no 19.7°c pelas 7:39.
Agora sigo com 30.3°c e 46%HR, mas pelo meio dia tinha 27.6°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 13:20)

Boa tarde, já com 33.9°C como podem ver pelas fotos e vento fraco variável.

A terceira foto mostra a movimentação actual do vento.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2018 às 13:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Que " brasa" de primeiro dia de Outono  Máxima de 36.2°c
> Só se estava bem de molho  Sai da praia por volta das 20H , e ainda estavam cerca de 30°c! Dia de praia fantástico! Qual Verão qual quê  Fica umas fotos do final do dia!
> ...


Fotos espetaculares amigo  
A primeira está cinco estrelas


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2018 às 13:28)

Boa Tarde

Hoje vai ser o pior dia e para ajudar ainda mais não corre vento nenhum  

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *18,6ºC *
Máxima: *34,2ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *18,0ºC*
T. Atual: *30,1ºC *
HR: 40% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 13:33)

Este inicio de tarde segue abrasadora, com 35.5ºC.
Os aparelhos de referigeração voltaram de novo á carga máxima, ligam-se ao meio da manhã e só se desligam já ao inicio da noite.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2018 às 13:43)

*36.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 14:09)

Boas,

Brasa ligada: *32,8ºC*!
A escassos 4 kms daqui, no cabo Raso estão *19ºC.*
Passei há pouco pelo Pisão de carro e sentia-se ainda mais ar quente por lá, lá está o comportamento dos vales, tanta acumulam ar frio como ar quente. Tramado.

Já é o 3º dia consecutivo que a máxima passa os *30ºC*, vamos ver onde é que isto vai parar.
Os valores até podem não ser nada de outro mundo, mas o que impressiona neste evento é de longe a permanência de valores altos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 14:34)

35ºC a 462 metros na Santa Eufémia.
Que lol 
O dono deve perceber bastante do assunto, deve também estar bem feliz com os dados...


----------



## srr (24 Set 2018 às 14:43)

38 º - Até Derruba


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 14:54)

Boas. 
Por cá já sigo com 34.7°c e 25%HR. 
O dia de hoje está bastante mais fresco junto ao mar, a estação do Cais do Sodré regista 25.7°c e 66%HR, ontem registou uma máxima de 35.1°c pelas 16h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 15:06)

Temperatura a subir, registo *34,2ºC. *
Isto é muito calor para esta zona,lestada implacável.
Vento nulo!


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 15:32)

E sobe, sobe... 36.2ºC, 30% de HR e vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura dentro de casa já vai nos 31ºC resultado de dias sucessivos com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2018 às 15:51)

Máxima:* 37,6ºC *
Mínima:* 16,5ºC
*
Que sejam os últimos +35ºC do ano


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2018 às 15:52)

*38.3ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 15:58)

Nada mexe lá fora! Calor arrebatador , sol já muito baixo nesta altura do ano, piora a sensação! *37.8ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 16:13)

A temperatura tinha baixado um pouco, mas entretanto subiu novamente para actual máxima *34,5ºC.*
Como é normal nesta terra, está aparecer vento, e o vento é quente.


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 16:23)

Tal como, tinha dito hoje de manhã, que amplitude térmica 
Muito abaixo de outras zonas, mas não deixa de ser notável!


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 16:47)

A máxima por cá já está feita, 37.2°c pelas 16:01, depois começou a descer até aos 35.1°c actuais com 32%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2018 às 17:04)

*38.7ºC*


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 17:39)

Máxima de 37.5ºC (16:50) por agora 37.2ºC, 32% de HR e vento fraco de norte!
O vento está tão fraco que as árvores mal se mexem


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Quentinho na Póvoa .Por aqui sigo com34,1ºC


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 18:03)

meko60 disse:


> Quentinho na Póvoa .Por aqui sigo com34,1ºC



Mesmo, Já começa o vento de NNO apesar de ainda ser fraco. 36.6ºC, 34% de HR. Que brasa


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2018 às 18:53)

máxima: *38.7ºC *(+1.0ºC)
minima: *15.6ºC *(-1.4ºC)
actual: *35.3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Set 2018 às 19:03)

Por aqui com a nortada começa a refrescar cedo, já nos *27ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (24 Set 2018 às 20:11)

Entrada tórrida no outono, por Lisboa ainda se sente bem o bafo lá fora!
Dados de 24 de setembro de 2018 na minha estação de Coruche:
máxima: *38.1ºC*
mínima: *15.5ºC*
Sigo com *32.5ºC.*
*Note-se a amplitude térmica de 22.6ºC!*


----------



## criz0r (24 Set 2018 às 20:16)

Boas,

Máxima absurda de *37,5ºC*. Dia extremamente quente com uma quase total ausência de vento.
As melgas já andam imparáveis.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2018 às 20:36)

A noite segue bem quente, apesar de estar vento fraco, que sempre dá uma ajuda, para não ser uma noite tão infernal.
29.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 21:01)

Boas,

Extremos: *20,8ºC* / *34,5ºC*
Uma brasa daquelas...

Uma curiosidade,ao final da tarde fui fazer um treino de bike e senti no lombo uma diferença de temperatura  valente entre Cascais e Alcabideche.
Saí às 19:15 do paredão de Cascais com *22,3ºC* com brisa de sul, havia uma boa dose de humidade,uma maravilha.
Começo a sair de praia rumo a norte, a temperatura disparou logo para os* 24/25ºC*, cheguei a Alcabideche às 19:35 com *29,8ºC *e lestada moderada, que secura porra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 22:36)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia estúpidamente quente para um dia de Outono, estejamos nós já habituados a isso, ou não! É muito! Máxima de 38.2°c, para uma mínima de 20.4°c! Amplitude térmica de 17.8°c Dia praticamente de vento nulo, tal como quase todos os eventos de calor extremo deste ano! Pior para nós, milagre  para o incêndios! Neste momemto está muito mais agradável em casa do que na rua! Bastante abafado por lá , ainda 27.1°c , 41% de HR , e vento fraco de Este.

Poente bem intenso o de hoje 












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (24 Set 2018 às 22:41)

Boa noite.
Estive a pesquisar o período entre 20 e 30 de Setembro desde 2013, ano em que comecei a guardar dados.
Então, os valores mais elevados nos respectivos anos foram os seguintes.

2013: 33.2ºc dia 20
2014: 29.4ºc dia 26
2015: 29.9ºc dia 27
2016: 33.6ºc dia 28  (40.3ºc dia 5)
2017: 30.1ºc dia 29
2018: 37.2ºc Hoje

Por agora sigo com 27.8ºc e 47%HR


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 23:04)

Esta noite segue tórrida com 29.1ºC, vento fraco predominante do quadrante de este e 40% de HR.
Hoje não vai ser fácil


----------



## Geopower (24 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Telheiras segue com uns surreais 28,6ºC. Nem uma brisa sopra.
Extremos do dia:
34,6ºC
22.3ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Set 2018 às 23:16)

RStorm disse:


> Fotos espetaculares amigo
> A primeira está cinco estrelas


Obrigado amigo  Eu esforço.me , e as vezes lá sai uma, ou outra melhorzinha 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2018 às 23:23)

Cheira me que os modelos vão errar bastante na próxima minima, pois metem boa descida de temperatura com lestada...
T. Actual: 27,6 graus
Lestada moderada


----------



## remember (24 Set 2018 às 23:28)

Humidade a entrar 46% HR, vento fraco de SSE e 27.9ºC. Está um bafo dentro de casa


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2018 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Dia quente em Leiria, demasiado quente diria eu... 

Máximas acima dos 35/36ºC na maioria das estações da cidade e arredores.

Estou desejoso que chegue finalmente o tempo de Outono.


----------



## Tonton (25 Set 2018 às 00:52)

Depois de já ter estado nos 24ºC cerca das 22h, aí vai ela lançada, que a Lua está a subir no horizonte??? 

28ºC...


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Set 2018 às 07:09)

Bom dia
Para os amantes do fresquinho, venham para aqui montar a tenda...
Temperatura actual e mínima de 12.7°C
Vamos ter mais um dia abrasador.


----------



## remember (25 Set 2018 às 09:57)

Bom dia, mínima tropical, depois de uma noite bem tórrida. Nem com a humidade a subir, a temperatura baixava dentro de casa, parecia uma sauna

Hoje já aquecer bem, com vento fraco de NNE.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (25 Set 2018 às 12:38)

Ui, ui, quando o MeteoCaldas está assim, vê-se logo que anda a suestada à solta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 13:11)

Mais uma tarde que segue já bem quente, com 35.8ºC, e vento nulo.


----------



## Tonton (25 Set 2018 às 13:53)

Tonton disse:


> Ui, ui, quando o MeteoCaldas está assim, vê-se logo que anda a suestada à solta...



... e não pára de subir...


----------



## RStorm (25 Set 2018 às 14:01)

Bom dia

Mais um dia quente, mas hoje já tenho brisa de NW.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *18,0ºC *
Máxima: *35,7ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *18,7ºC *
T. Atual: *29,6ºC *
HR: 44%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2018 às 14:01)

Boas, 

Um autêntico braseiro aqui por Entrecampos, efeito de ilha urbana no seu melhor.

Pela Cova da Piedade, mais uma tarde de Verão com 32,0°C e vento moderado variável.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Set 2018 às 14:20)

Ventinho de sul a fazer descer a temperatura 31.7ºC, depois de uma máxima de 32ºC, mas é melhor não festejar por enquanto


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia da calor em Leiria... Temperaturas acima dos 35ºC nas estações das redondezas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Set 2018 às 15:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais do mesmo, calor e mais calor, e a coisa não tem fim à vista  Hoje um pouco menos que ontem e com vento, é certo! Mas não deixa de estar bem acima da média! Máxima até ao momento de *34.1ºc*  Setembro terá com certeza uma anomalia bem positiva, e arrisca.se a ser dos mais quentes dos últimos anos! 

Tatual: *33.8ºc* , *22%* de* HR* , e vento moderado de *SE*.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Set 2018 às 15:41)

Boa Tarde. 
Dia mais fresco por cá, depois de uma máxima de 32.3°c pelas 14:39, sigo agora com 30.7°c e 38%HR. 
Veremos se a máxima está feita ou se ainda irá sofrer alguma subida. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2018 às 18:56)

máxima: *37.0ºC *(-1.7ºC)
minima: *16.1ºC *(+0.5ºC)
actual: *32.1ºC*


----------



## remember (25 Set 2018 às 19:16)

Tal como pensava, foi só o vento de Sul acalmar, para a humidade descer e a temperatura subir, máxima de 33.4°C(17:38)

Por agora 31.4°C, 42% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Hoje voltei aos treinos, e bem que doeu, depois de quase duas semanas sem treinar 

Fotos do parque urbano da Póvoa










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (25 Set 2018 às 19:34)

Boa tarde,

Apesar de não ter, por enquanto, dados concretos de temperatura, destaco o calor que se tem feito sentir, ontem e hoje, aqui pela zona Oeste, mais especificamente no sul do concelho de T. Vedras. Estamos agora na época das vindimas, com nítido destaque então para o calor.

O nevoeiro, julgo que com excepção do dia de hoje, também tem sido uma constante ao amanhecer, quer aqui, mas também na zona norte do concelho de Mafra. Ontem (por volta das 7h), por exemplo, nevoeiro bastante denso com visibilidade reduzida num curto espaço de distância.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Set 2018 às 19:57)

Boas
Calor infernal com diferencial térmico jeitoso.
Sorte é que agora já está fresquinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2018 às 20:11)

Muito calor ainda, principalemente dentro de casa, que mais se parece com uma verdadeira sauna.
Com estes dias de calor, encontrar uma sombra para deixar o carro estacionado, é quase como encontrar uma agulha num palheiro, e mesmo assim ao entrar no carro parece um forno.
28.9ºC, e com vento nulo, o que ainda piora a situação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Set 2018 às 20:13)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Calor infernal com diferencial térmico jeitoso.
> Sorte é que agora já está fresquinho.



Mais uma "mega-máxima" em Leiria já no outono.
E o verão que não tivemos na 1ª metade da estação, prolonga-se pela 1ª metade do outono a dentro.
Noites quentes em Lisboa.
Ontem senti algo engraçado ao final do dia, passeava à beira-rio no passeio de Algés e um afastamento de alguns passos do rio/mar bastavam para deixar de sentir uma brisa fresca de SW para sentir um autêntico bafo de N. Devem ser diferenças de mais de 5ºC em poucos metros. Já não é a primeira vez, no início de Agosto naquele episódio extremo também senti coisa idêntica à noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2018 às 20:50)

Boas,

Extremos: 20,6ºC / 30,5ºC

3º mínima tropical consecutiva, assim como 3º máxima consecutiva superior a *30ºC*.

Hoje por volta das 12:40 estavam *30ºC* no Cabo da Roca, calor infernal para aquela zona!!!
___

Amanhã lá vou cometer uma pequena loucura, subir Montejunto de bike, vou começar da zona da Abrigada, aparenta ser uma área bem quente.
Estão a dar 35ºC para Alenquer, alguém sabe me dizer se a Abrigada é mais quente que Alenquer?
Thanks.

@jamestorm  podes me ajudar?


----------



## WMeteo (25 Set 2018 às 21:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Extremos: 20,6ºC / 30,5ºC
> 
> ...



Oi @jonas_87, bike de montanha ou de estrada? 

De qualquer forma, Serra de Montejunto é sempre um excelente local para visitar, com grande vista sobre as paisagens em redor.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2018 às 21:24)

WMeteo disse:


> Oi @jonas_87, bike de montanha ou de estrada?
> 
> De qualquer forma, Serra de Montejunto é sempre um excelente local para visitar, com grande vista sobre as paisagens em redor.



Bike de Montanha, vou fazer 50/50, trilhos de terra batida e estrada.
Sim, como nunca a visitei a curiosidade é muita.
Depois partilharei por cá umas fotos, assim como informação meteorológica por lá registada.
________

*25,0ºC* estáveis.
Noite quente portanto.


----------



## WHORTAS (26 Set 2018 às 06:57)

Bom dia 

Mínima e actual de 13.7°C


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia, calorão dentro de casa, quase toda a noite acima dos 28°C, agora já em descida após abrir as janelas

Mínima por agora de 19.6°C, 19.8°C actuais com 76% de HR e vento fraco.

O antes e o depois do amanhecer.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 07:53)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, calorão dentro de casa, quase toda a noite acima dos 28°C, agora já em descida após abrir as janelas
> 
> Mínima por agora de 19.6°C, 19.8°C actuais com 76% de HR e vento fraco.
> 
> ...


Engraçado que os tons rosa que se prolongam na primeira foto, são mesmo reais, nunca os tinha visto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2018 às 10:16)

Boas!

Manhã de sol em Leiria de mais um dia que promete ser de Verão. 

Por agora a maioria das estações das redondezas já marcam 27ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 10:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

Terceira noite consecutiva tropical, já lhes perdi a conta! Mínima de *21.2ºc* , e segue.se mais um dia quente! Hoje provavelmente ainda mais que ontem , não há fome que não dê em fartura  Neste momento já sigo com *29.7ºc* , *42%* de* HR* , e vento moderado de *NE*. 

Amigo @remember andas madrugador  Quanto mais fotos tirares, mas surpresas dessas vais ter  Obrigado pelas partilhas que tens feito das mesmas com a malta


----------



## charlie17 (26 Set 2018 às 11:00)

Dados da estação de Coruche (25 de Setembro de 2018):
Mínima: *16.6ºC*
Máxima: *36.2ºC*

A estação segue agora com *27.1ºC*.


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 11:05)

charlie17 disse:


> Dados da estação de Coruche (25 de Setembro de 2018):
> Máxima: *16.6ºC*
> Mínima: *36.2ºC*
> 
> A estação segue agora com *27.1ºC*.


Tens os dados trocados

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 11:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Terceira noite consecutiva tropical, já lhes perdi a conta! Mínima de *21.2ºc* , e segue.se mais um dia quente! Hoje provavelmente ainda mais que ontem , não há fome que não dê em fartura  Neste momento já sigo com *29.7ºc* , *42%* de* HR* , e vento moderado de *NE*.
> 
> Amigo @remember andas madrugador  Quanto mais fotos tirares, mas surpresas dessas vais ter  Obrigado pelas partilhas que tens feito das mesmas com a malta


É verdade, quando fui à janela e vi aquelas colunas rosa, sem se ver o Sol, fiquei 

A qualidade é que pronto, telemóvel... Mas dá para ter uma ideia da beleza do amanhecer

Bastante humidade ainda, por enquanto a APP vai mostrando alguma chuva para hoje, mas é tão irrisório, que nem sei, parece que vai ser o segundo mês a zeros









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RamalhoMR (26 Set 2018 às 11:43)

Bom dia.
Ora pela capital de férias o que se pode dizer destes últimos dias!? Calor calor e mais calor. Uma vez ou outra a nortada do costume.
Nada de relevante. E para quem está a descansar até é bom


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 12:34)

Boas, 

Neste momento no topo de Montejunto. 
Cota 650 mts
26,4 graus 
Vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## RStorm (26 Set 2018 às 13:27)

Boa Tarde

A braseira prossegue   Hoje está mais quente que ontem e eis o responsável: vento de SE.
Mais logo deverá surgir alguma nebulosidade convectiva por estas bandas.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *18,7ºC *
Máxima: *30,6ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *19,2ºC *
T. Atual: *31,1ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (26 Set 2018 às 14:12)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Mais um dia quente, mas hoje com alguma humidade á mistura, sigo com 33.2°c e 44%HR. Heat index 36°c
A mínima de hoje ficou nos 20.6°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2018 às 15:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Neste momento no topo de Montejunto.
> Cota 650 mts
> ...



Foi difícil a subida?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 15:18)

MSantos disse:


> Foi difícil a subida?



Boas,

Fez se bem até com algumas paragens tranquilas. Fiquei parvo com a serra, simplesmente espectacular, até vi um esquilo!!

Neste momento estou na Abrigada,Alenquer o carro marca 35/36 graus, bem queria parecer que esta terra era tórrida. Que Brasa porra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 15:20)

Mais uma tarde abrasadora, o calor começa-se logo a fazer sentir por volta das 10 da manhã.
34.9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 15:55)

tarde vai seguindo quente, com algumas nuvens que tem surgido na ultima hora, *36.2ºC*

*




*


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 16:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fez se bem até com algumas paragens tranquilas. Fiquei parvo com a serra, simplesmente espectacular, até vi um esquilo!!
> 
> Neste momento estou na Abrigada,Alenquer o carro marca 35/36 graus, bem queria parecer que esta terra era tórrida. Que Brasa porra.



Serra lindíssima. A ultima vez que lá estive (ano passado), rapei cá um frio junto ás Antenas. O vento na altura soprava forte com rajadas a rondar os 70km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 16:43)

criz0r disse:


> Serra lindíssima. A ultima vez que lá estive (ano passado), rapei cá um frio junto ás Antenas. O vento na altura soprava forte com rajadas a rondar os 70km/h.



Pois eu fui atento às árvores, observar a deformação no tronco. Vento não faltará por aquelas paragens.
Logo partilho fotos da serra.


Neste momento, Gradil - Mafra
29 graus

E cogumelo valente no horizonte


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 16:56)

estou à sombra


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 17:26)

querem ver que vou ter surpresa


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 17:43)

É já bém visível uma boas formações nebulosas, tal como o radar mostra, sobre a zona do Alentejo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 18:00)

olha que giro, até agora ainda não vi nada, mas o radar já indica (ponto preto é o meu local)


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2018 às 18:04)

Boa tarde!
É visível bastante convecção a NE, às portas de Lisboa.
Será que isto anima hoje?


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 18:06)

trovoada!!!! neste momento , vou ter de ir a Benavente agora, acho que vou apanhar chuva já à saida da Fajarda, depois digo aqui


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2018 às 18:17)

A célula de Coruche vista da Póvoa, agora:





david 6 disse:


> trovoada!!!! neste momento , vou ter de ir a Benavente agora, acho que vou apanhar chuva já à saida da Fajarda, depois digo aqui











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Desenvolvimento rápido da bigorna:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 18:21)

Assim que sai da fajarda começou a chover, antes de chegar aos foros Salvaterra chuva forte! , agora chove moderado, que bom!


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Set 2018 às 18:21)

Boa tarde

Zona do Montijo com 28 graus, e uma frente engraçada a Leste
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (26 Set 2018 às 18:24)

Fazendas da Arriça, Coruche:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 18:29)

A meio dos foros Salvaterra já está tudo seco


----------



## WMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 18:33)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de calor aqui pela zona. 

Neste momento, já possível observar alguma nebulosidade a surgir a Este (para o interior).


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2018 às 18:37)

Vista de Vialonga 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tomalino (26 Set 2018 às 18:39)

Um cúmulo congestus ao lado da célula em dissipação:







Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2018 às 18:44)

Vialonga





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 18:53)

Célula do Ribatejo vista de Almada,






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Set 2018 às 19:16)

A frente superstar do dia de hoje, vista a partir de Samora Correia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 19:23)

Boas pessoal,

Ainda muito calor, 30.5°C com 48% de HR e vento fraco.

Esta hoje é a estrela do sítio 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2018 às 19:30)

Vista desde Vialonga, belas cores e alguns mammatus na bigorna da célula em dissipação 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2018 às 19:39)

StormRic disse:


> Vista desde Vialonga, belas cores e alguns mammatus na bigorna da célula em dissipação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visível também daqui, vim quase a correr para chegar a casa e ainda conseguir fotografar com essas cores. Em breve coloco as fotos, quando parar de destilar


----------



## Manuel Amador (26 Set 2018 às 19:55)

E agora para algo completamente diferente... vista  a Oeste sem célula a vista
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Set 2018 às 19:59)

Essa célula vista daqui, durante o pôr do sol :


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2018 às 20:10)




----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2018 às 20:14)

A estrela desta tarde vista de Almada centro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2018 às 20:25)

Não sendo um grande amante de calor (e tendo tido sorte com o calor só ter chegado mais em Agosto), posso dizer que não aguento com mais um raio de sol, muito farto, não podia ser Alentejano  E estas mínimas tropicais em Lisboa são horríveis. 

Máxima: *32,2ºC*
Mínima: *21,1ºC*

*6º dia consecutivo* acima de 30ºC, isto num final de Setembro. Surreal.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 20:28)

voltei agora a casa, está tudo molhado com cheiro a terra molhada, tudo sujo da caca de pássaro do telhado , que bom já tinha saudades, fui ver o pluviometro, acumulou *4.4mm*, nada mau


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 20:30)

Apesar de não ter conseguido fotografar as células que estiveram presentes no céu, posso afirmar que tinham uma dimensão enorme, e em tons de rosa ainda por cima, já mesmo ao iniciar a noite.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 20:37)

deixo aqui foto da cortina de chuva quando ia a abalar da Fajarda, tive de passar por ela


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2018 às 20:42)

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias da famosa de hoje.











Um novo núcleo surgia mais a Sul ao pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 20:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Apesar de não ter conseguido fotografar as células que estiveram presentes no céu, posso afirmar que tinham uma dimensão enorme, e em tons de rosa ainda por cima, já mesmo ao iniciar a noite.


Daqui também se viam muito bem, uma delas era mesmo muito alta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Daqui também se viam muito bem, uma delas era mesmo muito alta...



É verdade, é nestes momento que me sinto tão "pequeno", perante o tamanho que as células tinham, no facebook, já vão circulando umas boas fotos.


----------



## WMeteo (26 Set 2018 às 20:56)

Muito bons registos fotográficos aqui colocados .


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 21:04)

fica aqui os dados de hoje

máxima: *36.1ºC *(-0.9ºC)
minima: *15.4ºC *(-0.7ºC)
acumulado: *4.4mm *,já não fico a zeros este mês 
actual: *24.2ºC*, estou com 3/4ºC abaixo comparado com as estações mais próximas, isto graças ao ambiente fresco que ficou graças à chuva


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Set 2018 às 21:19)

A lua tem estado um pouco escondida, devido á nebulosidade, e já se vai vendo alguns relampagos a ilumarem o céu.


----------



## tomalino (26 Set 2018 às 21:44)

Vida da célula de trovoada de hoje: crescimento, maturação e dissipação, com formação de mammatus.


















Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 22:10)

vejo clarões lá muito ao longe para o interior


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2018 às 22:18)

Mais um dia quente por Lisboa, onde nem o vento salvou a sensação térmica... Trovoada só vê-las ao longe, via-se uma gigantesca bigorna da Cidade Universitária para Este pelas 18h.


----------



## charlie17 (26 Set 2018 às 22:18)

remember disse:


> Tens os dados trocados
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


tenho? eu meti do dia 25 porque não tinha ainda posto


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite pessoal,

Hoje não falo do tempo que fez por cá, porque já estou farto de falar do mesmo! Calor e mais calor! Apenas para registo máxima de 35.1°c, e parece.
me que a caminho de mais uma noite tropical! 
Tatual: 23.8°c

Ao final do dia ainda consegui fotografar as células do Alentejo , e o que restava da bigorna da de Coruche


















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 22:50)

vi um relâmpago mais próximo, surgiu uma célula no Vimieiro,já é de Évora para cima e de Estremoz para cá, noto mais algumas nuvens também


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2018 às 22:52)

Alguns relâmpagos a Este mas muito longe e espaçados. Mais uma noite infernal, sigo com 25,6ºC e 28,4ºC no quarto.


----------



## remember (26 Set 2018 às 22:58)

charlie17 disse:


> Dados da estação de Coruche (25 de Setembro de 2018):
> Máxima: *16.6ºC*
> Mínima: *36.2ºC*
> 
> A estação segue agora com *27.1ºC*.





charlie17 disse:


> tenho? eu meti do dia 25 porque não tinha ainda posto



Amigo eu referia-me à troca de dados da máxima e mínima 

Lá vai ela a subir com vento fraco de Leste, 26.6ºC, 59% de HR.
Máxima de 33.9ºC (16:38)


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Hoje não falo do tempo que fez por cá, porque já estou farto de falar do mesmo! Calor e mais calor! Apenas para registo máxima de 35.1°c, e parece.
> me que a caminho de mais uma noite tropical!
> ...


O calor faz-me ficar que nem um zombie, mas estas fotos já me deixaram bem acordado! 
As tuas e as do @remember @david 6 @StormRic @Manuel Amador @tomalino @Tiagolco @criz0r @meko60 @Duarte Sousa  Algumas, especialmente as tiradas ao pôr do sol, estão verdadeiramente bonitas! Obrigado pelas partilhas! 

E já agora @jonas_87 a serra é bonita, não é? Tem um bocadinho de Arrábida nela, a natureza calcária ajuda.
E essas perninhas, que tal estão?


----------



## charlie17 (26 Set 2018 às 23:09)

remember disse:


> Amigo eu referia-me à troca de dados da máxima e mínima
> 
> Lá vai ela a subir com vento fraco de Leste, 26.6ºC, 59% de HR.
> Máxima de 33.9ºC (16:38)


Ahahah pois foi! Nem reparei, obrigado @remember!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 23:15)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: 20,1ºC / 31,8ºC

4ª minima tropical seguida, e 4ª máxima superior a 30ºC.
Isto está bonito, resultado, a minha casa está bem quente, e por norma não tenho grandes problemas.
_______
@João Pedro as perninhas estão prontas a descansar, como ando practicamente todos os dias, digamos que correu bem, mas a parte final até as antenas...puxadote. 
O vento foi sem dúvida uma grande ajuda, se tivesse vento nulo estava lixado.
Foi surreal sentir a massa de ar quente ao descer da serra para Abrigada, parecia que estava entrar no forno, a temperatura deve ter dado um salto de muitos graus mesmo.
Vou optar por criar um tópico de Montejunto, talvez amanhã ou depois.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> @João Pedro as perninhas estão prontas a descansar, como ando practicamente todos os dias, digamos que correu bem, mas a parte final até as antenas...puxadote.
> O vento foi sem dúvida uma grande ajuda, se tivesse vento nulo estava lixado.
> Foi surreal sentir a massa de ar quente ao descer da serra para Abrigada, parecia que estava entrar no forno, a temperatura deve ter dado um salto de muitos graus mesmo.
> Vou optar por criar um tópico de Montejunto, talvez amanhã ou depois.


Ah pois, quando lá estive em agosto até o carro se queixou nessa parte... Imagino a bicicleta 
É bem mais frio lá em cima, e ventoso. Já a tenho visto com belíssimos capacetes ao longo dos anos. Fotografei um há uns anos na área de serviço de Aveiras, mas não ficaram grande coisa... 

Venham elas então! Estava limpo o dia, via-se o Atlântico certamente


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 23:22)

João Pedro disse:


> O calor faz-me ficar que nem um zombie, mas estas fotos já me deixaram bem acordado!
> As tuas e as do @remember @david 6 @StormRic @Manuel Amador @tomalino @Tiagolco @criz0r @meko60 @Duarte Sousa  Algumas, especialmente as tiradas ao pôr do sol, estão verdadeiramente bonitas! Obrigado pelas partilhas!
> 
> E já agora @jonas_87 a serra é bonita, não é? Tem um bocadinho de Arrábida nela, a natureza calcária ajuda.
> E essas perninhas, que tal estão?


Eu gosto de calor, bom tempo e estabilidade, como tu sabes! Mas no momento certo, este tempo tenho feito sentido, em Julho! Agora já é doentio! Ou seja, " cada macaco, no seu galho"  Hoje o final do dia foi animado a nível visual, mas infelizmente para já não espero muito mais que isso para aqui nós próximos dias!  

Obrigado João[emoji106

E sim, Montejunto tem muito de Arrábida

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 23:28)

João Pedro disse:


> Ah pois, quando lá estive em agosto até o carro se queixou nessa parte... Imagino a bicicleta
> É bem mais frio lá em cima, e ventoso. Já a tenho visto com belíssimos capacetes ao longo dos anos. Fotografei um há uns anos na área de serviço de Aveiras, mas não ficaram grande coisa...
> 
> Venham elas então! Estava limpo o dia, via-se o Atlântico certamente



Ficam cinco fotos, para mim este trilho é de outro mundo, incrível mesmo.









Achei curiosa a deformação da árvore devido ao vento.
Já entrar na zona da Abrigada, o tal "forno".


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu gosto de calor, bom tempo e estabilidade, como tu sabes! Mas no momento certo, este tempo tenho feito sentido, em Julho! Agora já é doentio! Ou seja, " cada macaco, no seu galho"  Hoje o final do dia foi animado a nível visual, mas infelizmente para já não espero muito mais que isso para aqui nós próximos dias!
> 
> Obrigado João[emoji106
> 
> ...


Pois claro. Eu aqui por cima no fim de setembro já quero dias mais frescos, começar a vestir pulôveres e casacos...  ver as folhas a mudar de cor, etc, etc... o outono é a minha estação favorita por isso estou pronto para o receber!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ficam quatros fotos, para mim esta trilho é de outro mundo, incrível mesmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas! Ando há anos para fazer esse trilho, e acabo sempre por ir de carro... 
Adoro esse sítio nas duas últimas fotos, é meio surreal e inesperado. Também passei por lá em agosto ao descer a serra. A árvore conta uma grande história!


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2018 às 23:32)

já vi 2 bons clarões agora, há agora ainda mais perto na zona de Mora


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2018 às 23:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas! Ando há anos para fazer esse trilho, e acabo sempre por ir de carro...
> Adoro esse sítio nas duas últimas fotos, é meio surreal e inesperado. Também passei por lá em agosto ao descer a serra. A árvore conta uma grande história!



Tenho filmagens com Gopro6 em modo superview, devem estar engraçadas.
Tenho uma que dei 67 km/h em estrada de alcatrão, se quisesse tinha ido aos 80 km/h, até metia medo...
Descupem pessoal, sei que isto não é forum de BTT, já me calei!
___________

23,1ºC estaveis.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho filmagens com Gopro6 em modo superview, devem estar engraçadas.
> Tenho uma que dei 67 km/h em estrada de alcatrão, se quisesse tinha ido aos 80 km/h, até metia medo...
> ___________
> 
> 23,1ºC estaveis.



Mostra à malta


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Set 2018 às 23:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho filmagens com Gopro6 em modo superview, devem estar engraçadas.
> Tenho uma que dei 67 km/h em estrada de alcatrão, se quisesse tinha ido aos 80 km/h, até metia medo...
> Descupem pessoal, sei que isto não é forum de BTT, já me calei!
> ___________
> ...


Sim João, partilha ai  Será com certeza um 
off topic dos bons 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (26 Set 2018 às 23:44)

Deixo vos a fotos das trovoadas a sul de Abrantes, bem ao longe ;~

https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149/media_set?set=a.10215018047179673&type=3


----------



## charlie17 (26 Set 2018 às 23:49)

Dados da estação de Coruche (26 de setembro de 2018)
Máxima: *35.0ºC*
Mínima: *17.6ºC
*
A nuvem convectiva gigante que se avistava de Lisboa andou bem perto de Coruche, mas a minha estação não registou qualquer vestígio de precipitação.
Vamos ver se esta noite as células que andam por lá deixam as primeiras gotas no meu pluviómetro, estou entusiasmado!
Sigo com *23.6ºC.*


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 00:05)

Este mês de Setembro, já vai com 20 dias, com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC 6 Mínimas tropicais!
Já se notam algumas nuvens no céu, 25.8ºC, com a humidade a dar um salto significativo finalmente, 61% e vento fraco de NNE, 3 km/h.


----------



## JTavares (27 Set 2018 às 00:14)

Vejo clarões  para lá da Lousã vista de Coimbra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2018 às 00:16)

Voltaram os clarões no quadrante Este, depois de uma pausa, mas agora mais difusos devido ao aumento da nebulosidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 00:16)

Sobe a temperatura, e sobe a humidade! 

Estive a regar o jardim, que sauna lá fora! 24°C , e 60% de HR 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 00:27)

charlie17 disse:


> Dados da estação de Coruche (26 de setembro de 2018)
> Máxima: *35.0ºC*
> Mínima: *17.6ºC
> *
> ...



andou aqui pela Fajarda e à volta, tive sorte, 4.4mm, durante a noite já não acredito muito mas durante o dia talvez

temperatura a subir 23.5ºC está um ventinho


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2018 às 00:30)

Boa noite!
O céu começou a encobrir. Nebulosidade essa proveniente das bigornas das células, já dissipadas, do Alentejo.
O dia de amanhã promete, acho eu.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2018 às 00:33)

Muita nebulosidade a chegar vinda de Leste. O vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.

Entretanto, uma ignição aqui perto do Parque da Paz que já tem uma coluna de fumo considerável.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 01:21)

vejo festa para NE da célula perto de Abrantes


----------



## Tufao André (27 Set 2018 às 01:31)

Já vi alguns relâmpagos a NE daqui, muito longe e espaçados, provavelmente das celulas que estão a norte de Abrantes!  
Por cá ceu mais limpo agora, ja esteve mais nublado por causa da instabilidade do alentejo. Vento fraco e noite bem agradável, com 24ºC e 62% de HR! Tropicalidade incrivel... 

Amanhã à tarde promete mais instabilidade, com alguma chuva (pouca) e trovoada finalmente!!  A ver vamos se não morre tudo a atravessar o Tejo..


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2018 às 01:41)

22ºC de acordo com a estação do Técnico mas não chega para as temperaturas interiores descerem... Parece que continua forte no interior mas não tenho vista para Este.


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 07:34)

Bom dia, mínima de 22.8°C  e actual de 23.4°C, vento fraco de NE e 64% de HR.

Mais um amanhecer para recordar










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia
Mínima de 15.7°C.
Um pouco diferente dos últimos dias..+ 2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 08:59)

Boas,

Nova mínima tropical.*20,8ºC. *Trata-se da 5ª consecutiva, julgo que é a primeira vez este ano que há uma sequência tão grande.
Neste momento já nos *24ºC.
*
Ontem não falei dos valores de temperatura registados ao final da madrugada até chegar a Montejunto.
Não quis ir pela auto estrada, fui tranquilamente por nacionais-municipais, basicamente passei por terriolas que nunca tinha passado, no fundo a ideia era essa.

Resumindo, saí de Alcabideche com 21ºC, noite cerrada, assim que cheguei a zona industrial do Ral,Sintra a temperatura caiu logo para os 17ºC.

Em Cheleiros, fundo de vale tramado já sabia que a temperatura ia cair, antes disso no topo, estavam 21ºC, na ponte do rio Lizandro registei 14,8ºC.

Seguindo em Direcção a Mafra, na vila estava 22ºC! Que bafo. Depois continuei a ir rumo ao interior de Mafra, desci até a entrada da tapada de Mafra, a temperatura caiu muito, aos 13,7ºC.

Depois avançando, os vales andavam nos 13/14ºC e os topos nos 19ºC, claramente que a lestada não é tão forte como nestes lados.

Durante a viagem toda, registei o valor mais baixo na N374 entre Sirol e Bulegueira - localizando terra, fica colado a Dois Portos,a celebre terra que tem uma estação do IPMA.O valor registado foi de 12,9ºC.
Ia com os vidros abertos tive que fechar, estava bem fresco.

O local era este

https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.0513...0iPkgQm0vNq2cCH04DHg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

O registo entende-se também pelo facto da estrada estar quase ao nivel da cota da linha de água, logo de carro passa-se pela camada de inversão mais forte junto ao solo.
Claro que passei por vales muito mais encaixados que este e não estavam tão frescos, isto das inversões é sempre complexo.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2018 às 10:04)

Boas!

Mais um dia que se adivinha quente aqui pelo Vale do Lis... 

Os topos dessa célula ribatejana de ontem ao final da tarde eram visíveis desde Leiria!


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 10:05)

Temperaturas acima dos 30°C, que nunca mais acaba...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (27 Set 2018 às 10:26)

Bom dia,
Situação um pouco atípica a de ontem (ou então sou eu que não estou habituado a estas coisas), com a temperatura a subir de 23.3ºC para 25.0ºC a partir das 23h30 até quase à 1h00. Tive a típica situação de nortada (das 20h00 até às 22h00) com vento de NW mas, a partir das 23h30, tive vento moderado de SE, devido às células no Alentejo e provavelmente a causa do aumento da temperatura. Acabei com uma mínima tropical hoje, *20.7ºC.*

Sigo com *26.1ºC.*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia pessoal,

Apesar da mínima de de *22ºc*, a quarta noite tropical consecutiva   O dia hoje amanheceu um pouco mais húmido! Entretanto, a coisa já vai aquecendo ! Sigo com *28.2ºc* , *44%* de* HR *, e vento fraco de  *NE*! Resumindo, mas um dia para assar  Esta é a precipitação que poderei ter por aqui nos próximos segundo o ECM , ou seja! Nada 







A lestada é tramada @charlie17 , situação típica de acontecer com correntes de leste


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2018 às 11:09)

19ª mínima tropical do ano de *21,8ºC*. De facto já não se pode com o calor nem de dia nem de noite.
O ambiente já vai aquecendo por aqui com *24,8.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2018 às 11:11)

Mínima tropical, *20,6ºC*.

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2018 às 11:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Esta é a precipitação que poderei ter por aqui nos próximos segundo o ECM , ou seja! Nada


Nestas situações de convecção não vale a pena olhar para esses mapas de acumulados. 
_____
Bom dia!
Céu limpo e algum calor.
Espero alguma instabilidade a partir da tarde, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 11:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mínima tropical, *20,6ºC*.
> 
> Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de ontem.



Espectacular!!!
_____

*28,1ºC*
O sol está abrasador,felizmente o UV nem está muito alto, está nos 6.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 12:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nestas situações de convecção não vale a pena olhar para esses mapas de acumulados.
> _____
> Bom dia!
> Céu limpo e algum calor.
> Espero alguma instabilidade a partir da tarde, vamos ver.




Eu para já espero nos sítios do costume, mas pode ser que chegue cá alguma coisa para refrescar o ambiente  Ou então para


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 12:39)

Para já, parece-me não estar tanto calor, quando comparado, com os dias anteriores á mesma hora.
31.7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 12:45)

ainda cheira a terra molhada tão bom
sigo com 30.7ºC, 52% humidade e começa a surgir as primeiras nuvens, veremos se hoje tenho sorte de novo


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 12:56)

david 6 disse:


> ainda cheira a terra molhada tão bom
> sigo com 30.7ºC, 52% humidade e começa a surgir as primeiras nuvens, veremos se hoje tenho sorte de novo


Já se vêem nuvens de novo para o lado de Coruche braseiro ligado já com 31.2°C, 47% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, rajada máxima de NNE até agora de 24 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 13:09)

*30,1ºC*

Barreira dos 30ºC superada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2018 às 13:14)

Mínima tropical: *20,8ºC*

Já se sentem* 30,4ºC* por aqui


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 13:54)

Boa Tarde

Fotos espetaculares, parabéns a todos  O céu esteve brutal, a célula de Coruche "alaranjou" o céu nesta zona 

----- ------ ------ ------ ------

O dia segue mais uma vez quente após uma noite abafada e com mínima tropical. O vento sopra fraco de N.
No horizonte já se vai formando cumulus, vamos lá ver se teremos alguma surpresa mais logo 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *19,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *20,1ºC *
T. Atual: *28,9ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 14:09)

32.2ºC e 46% humidade, as estações mais perto estão todos com humidade na casa dos 30, talvez por ontem ter chovido aqui e por ainda se sentir o cheiro a terra molhada a humidade aqui está mais alta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2018 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectacular!!!
> .



Obrigado! 

Mais 5:


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2018 às 14:25)

*31,0ºC *e Lestada fraca. Basta-me sair á rua para começar a destilar.


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Set 2018 às 14:30)

Boa tarde

Under electric skies

Lagameças 35 graus aqui na planície sadina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 15:34)

33.6ºC e 40% humidade


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2018 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!
Vê-se muita nebulosidade convectiva a sudeste e este.
De acordo com as imagens de satélite, está a crescer algo para esses lados @RStorm.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 16:16)

aqui igual a ontem as nuvens já vão tapando o sol de vez em quando, veremos o resto da tarde


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 16:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Vê-se muita nebulosidade convectiva a sudeste e este.
> De acordo com as imagens de satélite, está a crescer algo para esses lados @RStorm.


É verdade, está com muito bom aspeto, não descarto a possibilidade de já estar a ocorrer algum aguaceiro disperso na zona este do concelho. 

----- ----- ------ -----

T. Atual: *30,9ºC *
HR: 40%
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 16:25)

está algo maior a sul, pelo radar já mostra algo na zona de Águas Moura


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 16:39)

a sul é isto que vejo, radar indica em Águas Moura:







por aqui mantêm-se assim:






33.1ºC, 41% humidade


----------



## dahon (27 Set 2018 às 16:47)

Bela bigorna a NE de Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 16:50)

a crescer a sul


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 17:02)

agora, radar roxo no Poceirão


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:03)

Será que hoje se repete?


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Set 2018 às 17:05)

dahon disse:


> Bela bigorna a NE de Coimbra.


Espetacular!


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 17:06)

Ui ui 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:07)




----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 17:13)

remember disse:


> Ui ui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epa agora é que estava a reparar que ideia foi está deste sombreado a preto quando se aproxima o radar

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 17:16)

Céu bastante escuro a E/SE  Vamos ver se aguenta até aqui  
Por enquanto não há sinal de trovoada.


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2018 às 17:17)

Vistas daqui , pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão abafado ao longe...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2018 às 17:18)

A célula de Setúbal, desde o alto da Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:20)

Pelo lightining map, já faz trovoada na zona do Montijo.


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 17:23)

meko60 disse:


> Pelo lightining map, já faz trovoada na zona do Montijo.


Até agora não dei por nada  Vou manter-me atento...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2018 às 17:24)

E agora vista de Vialonga 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 17:25)

meko60 disse:


> Pelo lightining map, já faz trovoada na zona do Montijo.


Era bom que chegasse até aqui alguma coisa, ver se tiro as teias do pluviômetro 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 17:30)

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 17:37)

A célula parece estar "estacionada" a SE e a bigorna já se vai expandindo em direção a N.
Entretanto do lado NE, vão-se formando novos cumulus com alguma rapidez.


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:44)

Já chove para os lados do Poceirão....


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 17:47)




----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 17:48)

não quero ganhar muita esperança, mas o que é certo é que há uma pequena nuvem a ganhar um pequeno cogumelo nela exactamente no mesmo sitio de ontem, por enquanto ainda não é nada, mas vou estar atento à evolução dela


----------



## Manuel Amador (27 Set 2018 às 17:50)

Ora ai esta, vista a partir da Costa da Caparica.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 17:58)

O vento rodou para E e aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 18:07)

por aqui está assim o céu, está lhes a faltar alguma coisa, nos ultimos minutos elas têm tentado evoluir mas não tá fácil


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 18:07)

Muitas células, novamente já em formação, vamos ver se será igual ao dia de ontem, e praticamente do mesmo local.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2018 às 18:12)

Mais uma contribuição de Almada. Bela pipoca que se desenvolveu há coisa de 2h,


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 18:13)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui está assim o céu, está lhes a faltar alguma coisa, nos ultimos minutos elas têm tentado evoluir mas não tá fácil


O radar já mostra qualquer coisa perto da albufeira de Montargil


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 18:18)

RStorm disse:


> O radar já mostra qualquer coisa perto da albufeira de Montargil



sim já reparei, já vejo algo lá ao fundo, essa linha de nuvens vem até aqui, as bases das nuvens aqui estão escuras (mais escuras de quando meti a foto) mas até agora aqui nada, só lá em montargil


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 18:28)

por aqui agora assim, a de Montargil deve ser aquela zona mais escura lá ao fundo


----------



## charlie17 (27 Set 2018 às 18:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Mais 5:


Grande registo @Duarte Sousa ! Fotos brutais


----------



## charlie17 (27 Set 2018 às 19:00)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui agora assim, a de Montargil deve ser aquela zona mais escura lá ao fundo


Espero que passem por Coruche, não sei porquê os arredores da vila têm sempre mais sorte em apanhar instabilidade...
Sigo com *32.1ºC*/HR 37%. Máxima de hoje: *33.7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 19:03)

charlie17 disse:


> Espero que passem por Coruche, não sei porquê os arredores da vila têm sempre mais sorte em apanhar instabilidade...
> Sigo com *32.1ºC*/HR 37%. Máxima de hoje: *33.7ºC*.



pois é, agolada de um lado, vale sorraia do outro, ambos devem ajudar a isso, hoje está difícil tenho por aqui muitas bases escuras mas não desenvolvem bastante, a de montargil parece ir crescendo para o lado de Coruche, veremos


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 19:09)

david 6 disse:


> pois é, agolada de um lado, vale sorraia do outro, ambos devem ajudar a isso, hoje está difícil tenho por aqui muitas bases escuras mas não desenvolvem bastante, a de montargil parece ir crescendo para o lado de Coruche, veremos


Também estava a reparar nisso, parece que está a crescer para os lados de Coruche. Por aqui morreu na praia  

29.6°C, com 50% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (27 Set 2018 às 19:14)

david 6 disse:


> pois é, agolada de um lado, vale sorraia do outro, ambos devem ajudar a isso, hoje está difícil tenho por aqui muitas bases escuras mas não desenvolvem bastante, a de montargil parece ir crescendo para o lado de Coruche, veremos


É esperar, embora me pareça que o foco de instabilidade está a dissipar-se...
*31.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 19:22)

charlie17 disse:


> É esperar, embora me pareça que o foco de instabilidade está a dissipar-se...
> *31.9ºC*









*vento a aumentar de intensidade!*


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 19:26)

ja pinga!


----------



## RStorm (27 Set 2018 às 19:48)

Ameaçou bem, mas ainda não foi desta que vi a tão desejada chuva.
Veremos como será amanhã   

Mínima: *20,1ºC *
Máxima: *31,2ºC *

T. Atual: *26,4ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2018 às 20:00)

Boas!

Os topos das bigornas eram visíveis no horizonte longínquo a Sudeste daqui de Leiria.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 20:02)

david 6 disse:


> ja pinga!



Por aqui a noite segue já fresca, também graças ao vento moderado.
Chuva, é coisa que já não vejo aqui á algum tempo, e a única coisa que vejo pingar muito ultimamente é o suor.
Sigo com 27ºC.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 20:05)

não passou dos pingos desta vez


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2018 às 20:17)

Belas pipocas para este com o pôr do sol, espero que os sempre de máquina em mão tenham apanhado ahah

E NORTADA!!  Já estão *23ºC. Abram as janelas!*
Máxima:* 32,7ºC
*
Média da máxima de Setembro:* 30,3ºC **(+4,1ºC de anomalia)*
Será provavelmente o Setembro mais quente de sempre...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Set 2018 às 20:44)




----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2018 às 20:59)

Dia sem história.. ,
Mínima de 15.7°C
Maxima de 33.1°C
Agora 22.4°C


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mínima tropical, *20,6ºC*.
> 
> Deixo aqui mais umas fotos de ontem.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Mais 5:


Fantásticas Duarte!  Que cores! Belíssimos registos, parabéns!  



dahon disse:


> Bela bigorna a NE de Coimbra.


Belíssima essa bigorna, tão perfeitinha!  Grande foto!


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 22:19)

Deste final de tarde,para E.


----------



## meko60 (27 Set 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2018 às 22:32)

máxima: *33.9ºC *(-2.2ºC)
minima: *18.0ºC *(+2.6ºC)
actual: *25.2ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Set 2018 às 22:50)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Infelizmente tive toda a tarde em reuniões, e não tive possibilidades de fazer qualquer fotografia da célula desta tarde de Águas de Moura! Por outro lado soube bem estar a tarde toda debaixo do A/C , porque pingas aqui só de transpiração  Mais um dia acima dos 30°c! Mas que mês de Setembro infernalMáxima de 34.1°c, e bem mais húmido que os últimos dias!   Sensação térmica desconfortável! 

Neste momento sigo com 24.5°c , e quiçá a 5 noite tropical consecutiva!







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2018 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas Duarte!  Que cores! Belíssimos registos, parabéns!



Obrigado @João Pedro! 

Deixo aqui as últimas de ontem. Hoje não consegui apanhar nada, este ano é péssimo para acompanhar este tipo de eventos, as aula que tenho são todas de tarde, sendo que às quintas-feiras só saio às 20h. Rezar para que apareçam só de noite


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 23:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado @João Pedro!
> 
> Deixo aqui as últimas de ontem. Hoje não consegui apanhar nada, este ano é péssimo para acompanhar este tipo de eventos, as aula que tenho são todas de tarde, sendo que às quintas-feiras só saio às 20h. Rezar para que apareçam só de noite


Só consigo pensar em caril, açafrão e curcuma ao olhar para estas fotos... porque será? 
Fantásticas!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Boas,

Maxima: 31,1 graus
Mínima: 20,8 graus

T. Actual: 25,0 graus... Impressionante!!

Lestada quente moderada com rajadas.
Rajada máxima: 56 km/h

Continua a sequência!!
Quinta mínima tropical seguida, assim como quinta máxima seguida superior a 30 graus.

Ontem o cabo Raso foi aos 29 graus, hoje provavelmente idem, só com isto se percebe  bem o calor instalado graças à lestada.


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 33.1ºC (15:16) e minima de 22.8ºC(5:12)
Agora, o braseiro continua ligado com vento fraco de NNE, 26.4ºC, 54 % de HR, dentro de casa modo sauna ligado com 29.6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (27 Set 2018 às 23:58)

Boa noite. 
Mais uma máxima acima dos 33°c, 33.3°c para ser mais preciso. 
Agora sigo para a cama com 25.0°c e 64%HR..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2018 às 00:32)

25,7°C actuais. Está insuportável dentro de casa. Nem a pouca Nortada que tem surgido ao final da tarde consegue aliviar esta fornalha.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2018 às 02:41)

david 6 disse:


> a crescer a sul





david 6 disse:


> agora, radar roxo no Poceirão





meko60 disse:


> Será que hoje se repete?





remember disse:


> Ui ui
> 
> 
> 
> ...





meko60 disse:


>





StormRic disse:


> A célula de Setúbal, desde o alto da Póvoa





StormRic disse:


> E agora vista de Vialonga



Estes registos podem aparentemente documentar uma célula "normal", mas na verdade não é muito normal que o eco de radar atinja mais de 15 Km de altitude, algo que durou apenas alguns minutos, visível na imagem das 17h do radar de Loulé (infelizmente o de Coruche não estava activo):











A primeira imagem de radar coincide quase com o instante desta foto (15:46 utc), obtida desde a Póvoa (distância aproximada 36 Km):







Cerca das 18h15, uma outra célula, mais pequena, perto de Coruche produziu uma fina coluna que atingiu os 9 Km:





Vista desde a 2ªcircular, zona de Benfica.
18:18 utc





18:20 utc


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Set 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia
Mínima de 15.1°C
Agora já com 16.7°C
Nevoeiro...


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia,

Noite a fazer inveja a muitas deste Verão, sei que já não o é no calendário, mas ainda o é na meteorologia, 24.1°C

Agora, 24.4°C, 54% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

As fotos que se seguem dispensam apresentações 












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2018 às 07:46)

Boas 

Temperatura actual e mínima de 22,5 graus...não está fácil!

Lestada moderada com rajadas.


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia!
Nascer do Sol (serra da Arrábida como fundo). Temperatura mínima tropical de *+21,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2018 às 08:24)

24 graus... Querem ver que é outra máxima acima de 30 graus.
6 mínimas tropicais seguidas, evento importante por cá. 

A serra(de Sintra) deve ter baixado muito o seu nível de água. A humidade simplesmente não existe.


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 09:12)

Depois de uma mínima, jeitosa, já com 27.4ºC vento fraco de SE.


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 09:48)

Já cantam as cigarras  
28.6°C  ainda muita humidade, 54%... Dia meio estranho

Bastantes nuvens para Este já. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima bem tropical, *22,7ºC*, das mais altas deste ano, provavelmente só batida pelas do início escaldante de Agosto passado.


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 09:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Temperatura mínima bem tropical, *22,7ºC*, das mais altas deste ano, provavelmente só batida pelas do início escaldante de Agosto passado.


Tal e qual, estive a ver os registos e só ultrapassada pela de 3 e 4 de Agosto, com 26°C e 26.2°C respectivamente 


Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Set 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia

O dia segue quente com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco de S.
Ontem à noite estive a falar com um vizinho que anda nas vindimas na Ermelinda Freitas (Fernando Pó, Poceirão) e ele contou-me que tiveram de interromper os trabalhos tal era a enxurrada de água que caía por aquelas bandas. 

Mínima de hoje: *20,7ºC *
T. Atual: *25,4ºC* 
HR: 55% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria tivemos um início de manhã com bastante nevoeiro que entretanto está agora a querer dissipar. Hoje já deverá ser um pouco menos quente por aqui, pelo menos assim o espero...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 11:11)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria tivemos um início de manhã com bastante nevoeiro que entretanto está agora a querer dissipar. Hoje já deverá ser um pouco menos quente por aqui, pelo menos assim o espero...


Bom dia a todos. Desta vez o nevoeiro não chegou cá. O dia amanheceu com céu limpo e a temperatura já segue elevada...


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 11:55)

Já se dissipou quase tudo para Este










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2018 às 12:51)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Quinta noite tropical seguida, mínima de *21.3ºc*! Barreira dos* 30ºc* já novamente ultrapassada , sigo neste momento com *30.5ºc* e *33% *de *HR*! Vento moderado de *NE*! Tempo quente a entrar Outubro adentro, sem dúvida evento considerável de calor para a altura do ano .


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 12:53)

Quer parecer que hoje vai estar mais quente do que se pensava... 

31.6°C, 42% HR e vento fraco de norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 13:09)

Mais um tarde que segue já bem quente, isto depois de uma noite que foi marcada pelo vento moderado.
32ºC.

Procurando bem, ainda consigo encontrar por estes lados, algumas minas de água, a correrem, o que tendo em conta o calor que tem feito, é sempre bom sinal.
E aqui a água corre debaixo de uns penedos, que seguram uma encosta, com uns 5 metros de atura, antigamente aproveitavam essas mesmas nascentes, onde depois construiam este tipo de tanques para regarem as hortas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2018 às 13:20)

Boas, 

Maxima até ao momento de 30,6 graus
Mais um dia de trintas... 
Neste momento 29,3 graus


----------



## RStorm (28 Set 2018 às 14:15)

Aos poucos já se vão formando alguns cumulus, embora ainda muito tímidos.
O vento rodou para NE.

T. Atual: *30,8ºC *
HR: 34%
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2018 às 14:19)

Boa tarde!

Apesar de tudo hoje está menos quente Leiria, ainda não chegamos aos 30ºC em nenhuma das estações da cidade e arredores. 

Por agora valores de 27/28ºC.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2018 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

Este mês de Setembro, vai concerteza entrar na história como um dos mais quentes de sempre. Mínima tropical de 22,8ºC e uma das mais altas este ano.
A imagem abaixo, foi retirada do meu WU e reflecte bem o que se tem passado por aqui, *10 dias consecutivos* com máximas superiores a 30ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 14:41)

Já se vem novamente umas grandes células em formação, por vezes até chegam a encobrir o céu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2018 às 15:25)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este mês de Setembro, vai concerteza entrar na história como um dos mais quentes de sempre. Mínima tropical de 22,8ºC e uma das mais altas este ano.
> A imagem abaixo, foi retirada do meu WU e reflecte bem o que se tem passado por aqui, *10 dias consecutivos* com máximas superiores a 30ºC.




Contando com o dia de hoje, por aqui segundo os meus registos no WU, Setembro já leva 22 dias acima dos 30ºc , sendo três deles acima dos 35ºc! No fim do mês faço um balanço do mesmo!


----------



## homem do mar (28 Set 2018 às 15:56)

Vista a norte daqui deve ser no Pedrógão grande.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2018 às 16:13)

tive minima tropical, *20.3ºC!  *nem em dias de 40ºC tenho minima tropical e hoje tive

sigo com 33.5ºC e muitas nuvens, mas hoje não espero nada


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2018 às 17:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já se vem novamente umas grandes células em formação, por vezes até chegam a encobrir o céu.
> 
> 
> O "nosso" Portugal, é mesmo bonito, mesmo apesar de estar-mos em plena época seca.


Um pequeno aparte, essa foto foi tirada em Abril do ano passado e não na semana passada...
______
Boa tarde!
O dia segue mais agradável hoje, com o ventinho de norte a soprar moderadamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 17:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Um pequeno aparte, essa foto foi tirada em Abril do ano passado e não na semana passada...
> ______
> Boa tarde!
> O dia segue mais agradável hoje, com o ventinho de norte a soprar moderadamente.



Eu bem me parecia que já tinha visto esta foto, só que nunca mais me lembrei, ainda me fui dar ao trabalho de ver comentários e tudo, e era tudo recente desta semana, afinal parece que não fui o único a ser "enganado", obrigado pelo aviso, já vou editar o post para não confundir,


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2018 às 17:59)

Mínima: *20,1ºC*
Máxima: *33,7ºC*

Calor, nothing much to add. 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 18:23)

Boas,

Máxima de 33.2ºC (15:50) só não foi mais, porque o vento de Sul fez das suas, senão...
Mínima vai ser alcançada de certeza, desce a pique, 28.6ºC actuais, 45% de HR e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2018 às 18:40)

minima: *20.3ºC *(+2.3ºC)
maxima: *34.1ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *27.5ºC*, cá para mim ainda vai bater a minima tropical até à meia noite


----------



## RStorm (28 Set 2018 às 19:14)

A tarde foi mais uma vez quente, mas até foi agradável graças à nortada que surgiu a meio da tarde e "refrescou" um pouco o ambiente 
Em termos de instabilidade, a convecção foi fraca, provavelmente devido à baixa humidade e nortada.

Mínima: *20,7ºC*
Máxima:* 31,4ºC*

T. Atual: *24,9ºC*
HR: 60%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2018 às 19:31)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente com a nortada, já *20,5ºC *

Finalmente vou dormir descansado.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2018 às 19:58)

Nortada bem forte por cá.
18,8 graus apenas.
Não esperava este arrefecimento e tanto vento, a mínima tropical de 22,5 de madrugada cai assim por terra, e ainda bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2018 às 20:14)

Por aqui estava mais fresco ás 18:30, do que está agora, pois o vento já se foi embora, e agora nem uma "palha", se ouve a mexer.
22.6ºC.


----------



## remember (28 Set 2018 às 21:15)

Tal e qual, já era a mínima  ver se refresca algo.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2018 às 21:38)

estava a achar estranho demais ter minima tropical, vou agora sair um bocado e já bati a minima tropical da madrugada, vou com 20.2ºC, obviamente já não vou ter minima tropical


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2018 às 00:48)

david 6 disse:


> estava a achar estranho demais ter minima tropical, vou agora sair um bocado e já bati a minima tropical da madrugada, vou com 20.2ºC, obviamente já não vou ter minima tropical



muito longe disso, minima de 17.8ºC 
sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Set 2018 às 11:19)

Bom dia
Amanhecer fresco com minima de 11.3°C e algum nevoeiro.
Agora com céu azul e 20.3°C


----------



## charlie17 (29 Set 2018 às 12:12)

Dados de 28/9/2018 (Coruche)
Máxima: *33.7ºC*
Mínima: *19.9ºC*
Indo ao encontro de muitos dados de mínimas de membros aqui do fórum, também a minha foi tropical.

Mínima de hoje bem mais baixa: *14.1ºC*

Sigo com *26.2ºC.*


----------



## RStorm (29 Set 2018 às 12:30)

Bom dia

Bela inversão que tive hoje, a mínima foi de *15,9ºC *
O céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura segue "fresca" graças ao vento de N.

T. Atual: *23,7ºC*
HR: 52% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Set 2018 às 16:17)

Bem hoje não foi para brincar! Mínima de *13,8ºC *e finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos 30:* 28,2ºC.
*
A casa já está muito mais tolerável agora.

Na próxima semana ainda é capaz de haver mais um ou dois dias acima de 30ºC, espero que sejam os últimos do ano.


----------



## WMeteo (29 Set 2018 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante diferente relativamente aos anteriores, ou seja, muito menos calor por aqui. Numa visita a alguns dos topos das serras locais foi possível, ao final da tarde, verificar a presença de vento fraco.

Foi também mais um dia dedicado às vindimas.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2018 às 23:12)

Boas!

Fim-de-semana por terras ribatejanas.

Deixo uma foto de hoje por volta das 8h da manhã aqui em Santo Estêvão, estava fresco.









Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Set 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite, finalmente um dia abaixo dos 30ºC.
29.6ºC (15:40) e mínima de 18.8ºC (7:44), agora sigo com 20.2, 71% de HR vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Set 2018 às 23:55)

Boa noite. 
Finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos 30°c e uma mínima não tropical. 
Tmin. 17.7°c
Tmax. 29.5°c

Agora sigo com 19.7°c e 73%HR. 

Desde dia 10 inclusive, e até dia 28 (ontem), só nos dias 15 e 16, a máxima foi inferior a 30°c. Neste período houve também 8 dias acima dos 33°c. Noites tropicais, registei 8 desde o início do mês. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2018 às 00:03)

Já nos *15,9ºC*, está-se tão bem na rua, que bom


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2018 às 10:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Só consigo pensar em caril, açafrão e curcuma ao olhar para estas fotos... porque será?
> Fantásticas!



As cores estavam fantásticas! Confesso que em algumas até tirei alguma saturação, senão certos detalhes não se percebiam 

--

Bom dia.

Falando ainda do dia de sexta-feira, em que a mínima registada durante a madrugada tinha sido de *22,7ºC*, a mesma foi batida depois ao anoitecer. Pelas 21:30 estavam 21,1ºC, altura em que saí de casa, até às 23:59 não sei qual terá sido o valor mínimo da temperatura. Isto devido ao aumento da velocidade do vento a partir do final da tarde, o que felizmente arrefeceu bastante o ambiente.

Passei a noite na Murteira, localidade situada num ponto "alto", onde o vento se fazia sentir com grande intensidade. Estava muito desagradável.

A temperatura na madrugada de ontem foi de *17,7ºC*, e a de hoje foi de *17,5ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 11:30)

Esta manhã, segue já amena, com 23.3ºC, a noite tal como as anteriores tem sido já bem fresquinhas, ao menos isso.


----------



## remember (30 Set 2018 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

Que bem que se está com estas temperaturas bem mais amenas hehe 

Mínima de 18.3°C

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Set 2018 às 13:02)

Bom dia

Mais um dia "fresquinho"  Já deu para refrescar a casa  
Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *15,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,4ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *16,3ºC *
T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (30 Set 2018 às 14:18)

Boa tarde. 
O dia de hoje segue mais fresco, começou com mínima de 16.2°c e pelas 11 horas o registo era de 22.1°c. 
Sigo agora com a máxima do dia, 27.7°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde pessoal ,

O fim de semana trouxe.nos dias mais frescos,felizmente 
A nortada tem ajudado, ao dar um ar da sua graça ! As máximas ainda não ultrapassaram os 30°c , e as mínimas já tem sido fresquinhas  Hoje foi de 16°c! Neste momento sigo com 29.4°c, 40% de HR , e vento fraco de NW.
Uma foto do final de tarde de ontem, próximos dias devem voltar a aquecer!  


Serra da Arrábida 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Set 2018 às 14:57)

O vento abrandou e a temperatura sobe bem, atingindo neste momento o mesmo valor da máxima de ontem.
Para Sul, vejo a torre da célula que anda perto de Almodôvar.

T. Atual: *27,4ºC*
HR: 49%
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Fui esta tarde até Torres Novas, á Feira Nacional do Frutos Secos, e estavam muita gente, principalmente turistas, não é muito fácil estar ao sol, mas á sombra, está-se muito bem, também devido ao vento fraco que se vai fazendo sentir,
29.5ºC.


----------



## criz0r (30 Set 2018 às 17:51)

Boas,

Fim de semana francamente mais fresco que a semana passada com máximas inferiores a 30°C .As mínimas têm andado desde Sábado nos 17°C e já se sente o ar bem mais limpo e agradável. De salientar a água do mar que ontem estava espectacular, na casa dos 20/21°C.

A célula do baixo Alentejo, chegou a ter uma dimensão brutal vista aqui de Almada mas por agora já não se vê grande coisa.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Boas,

Ontem: 17,3ºC / 23,9ºC
Hoje: 16,8ºC / 26,2ºC

Neste momento 17,7ºC vento moderado a forte.

Surgiu um pequeno fogo na Pisão de Cima, em pleno PNSC, ao chegar a casa ha momentos notava-se o fumo na A16.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2018 às 22:32)

Mínima de* 15,4ºC*, a estabilidade durante a madrugada com a nortada e humidade é tal que a variação de temperatura foi só de 0,5ºC.
Máxima de* 28,7ºC *


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2018 às 00:49)

máxima: *30.9ºC *(+0.0ºC)
minima: *12.8ºC *(-0.3ºC)
actual: *16.3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Mínima fresquinha de 16,3°C. Já tinha saudades de sair de manhã e ver a habitual neblina em suspensão no Parque da Paz. 

Não me recordo da última vez que a temperatura aqui desceu abaixo dos 17°C.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (1 Out 2018 às 09:08)

Boa Semana.

Mínima de 14,5 º 
Hà 5 meses que não vestia um casaco - Hoje foi "estranho".


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Out 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia
Mínima de 15.9°C
Dia acorda com nevoeiro até cerca das 9.00h
Agora céu limpo e  20.6°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2018 às 12:44)

Hoje a manhã acordou diferentes das anteriores, pois estava nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade enferior a 100 mts, mas mesmo assim o sol lá consegui despertar por volta das 9:30.
É sinal para dizer manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro.
27.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2018 às 23:31)

Tenho o novo brinquedo Auriol do LIDL, até agora tudo bem  Só a temperatura do sensor exterior demora um bocado a estabilizar para temperatura real (se houver um constraste grande de temp), pelo que o Auriol com fio é muito mais rápido nesse aspeto. 

Da estação WU as leituras foram:
Máxima: *29,7ºC*
Mínima: *14,7ºC
*
A máxima continua anormalmente alta para a época, Outubro tem uma normal de 23ºC


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 23:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tenho o novo brinquedo Auriol do LIDL, até agora tudo bem  Só a temperatura do sensor exterior demora um bocado a estabilizar para temperatura real (se houver um constraste grande de temp), pelo que o Auriol com fio é muito mais rápido nesse aspeto.
> 
> Da estação WU as leituras foram:
> Máxima: *29,7ºC*
> ...



Tenham em atenção os tópicos, continuam a publicar no de Setembro


----------



## remember (16 Out 2018 às 15:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois de uma manhã húmida, a tarde agora segue com amena e com sol, embora com pouca força. devido á nebulosidade.
> 23.3ºC
> Aos poucos já se vai vendo algumas queimadas, com uma grandes cortinas de fumo.



Malta, cuidado com os post's de Outubro no tópico de setembro, secalhar é melhor trancar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 15:09)

remember disse:


> Malta, cuidado com os post's de Outubro no tópico de setembro, secalhar é melhor trancar.



O problema está mais uma vez na ligação no topo da página, não colocaram o tópico correcto.


----------

